# Craigslist laugh of the day.....



## Snigg

This ad has been repeatedly posted.  I can't imagine why no one has hopped on it, lol. 


* free firewood (monessen pa )*

i have a few trees in my back yard i need cut down and you can have the wood the problem is one tree is leaning on my garage roof and the others are against my fence you will need to cut down without damaging any thing if interrested call me 724 684 4780

Location: monessen pa
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 3979743200

Posted: 2013-08-04, 9:22AM EDT

Updated: 2013-08-25, 7:26PM EDT

email to a friend


----------



## JOHN BOY

get it


----------



## NortheastAl

Be right over with the bucket truck to take it down for ya! Just give us a non refundable $2500 deposit and we will be there in a hurry.


----------



## swagler85

That's about as good as these people that have one tree taken down and then try to sell the log for $1000. Because they just know that wood is so incredibly valuable


----------



## ScotO

NortheastAl said:


> Be right over with the bucket truck to take it down for ya! Just give us a non refundable $2500 deposit and we will be there in a hurry.


PRECISELY!! I've said it before in regards to these "free firewood" posts......I'll take that wood for free, but I'm gonna charge them for taking it down......


----------



## MrWhoopee

Electric Chain Saw (blood-free) - $39 (Bend/Tumalo)










Although it is a Remington, shaving with it is not recommended. It would, however, make a very realistic prop in a corded version of your own Chainsaw Massacre flick! Maybe "Texas Chainsaw Massacre VI" or perhaps "Chainsaw Massacre, Plugged!"

If not for your movie, it actually does cut stuff, such as small to mid-sized limbs (trees or human), albeit in a somewhat innocuous fashion compared with, say, a gas-powered version. It does generate, as the side cover adverts, "3.25 Peak Horsepower," the "Peak" probably arriving when applied to jello.

Relationship saver/helper! The saw was (notice: "was" is "saw" spelled backwards!) a former girlfriend's. The saw saw to it that any disputes (fidelity, etc.) were very quickly resolved. She married an airline pilot and, in their ensuing travels, could not get it through homeland security, even with the hubby's nod. She handed me the saw, not running at the time, as a token of a great, safe friendship. (I had met an actress.) 

Although it makes for a fittingly regal presentation of said saw here in the ad, the table shown in the photo also is for sale at the matching price of just $39!!


----------



## MrWhoopee

CRAFTSMAN 42 cc Oil Powered Chainsaw Chain Saw, 18" Runs Gr - $95 (Patterson)











Up for sale is a nice used Craftsman 42cc chainsaw with a 18" bar, chain and carrying case. The saw starts and runs great. Great quality as expected from Craftsman.


----------



## StihlHead

You could use those to cut up all this free cherry firewood posted here today on CL (I dunno where I would put all this wood):

Nice pile of 3 year old seasoned cherrywood branches


Please don't be the 7th flake who hasn't shown up.


----------



## BrianK

* Free Swarm of Bees (East Pittsburgh)*

-
A swarm of some sort of bee has created a nest around the roof of my home. I'm not sure what kind they are... and I'm not going to get close enough to find out. I don't know what to do with them, but a friend told me that a beekeeper (or anyone) might want them. They were free for me, so they are free for you! So, if you'd like a swarm of bees, you've come to the right post! If you're not interested in the bees, but you'd like to offer some advice, feel free to share.

Please contact me via email or by phone at 412-two-two-nine-72-four-2. I'll take this post down once they have been captured or migrated to a different location.

Location: East Pittsburgh


----------



## HDRock

By the way when they say 6 to 8 CORDS ,that means 6 to8 face cords , just the way it is around here


http://flint.craigslist.org/spo/4040888882.html
 BLACK WALNUT FIREWOOD FOR SALE - $225 (FENTON)
APPROX. 30 ft 3 TIERED BLACK WALNUT TREE (6 to 8 CORDS+)
DOWN ON THE GROUND CUT UP INTO MANY BIG CHUNKS

$225.00 TAKES ALL 
YOU PAY ME CASH ONLY - YOU LOAD - YOU HAUL AWAY

NO E-MAILS ANSWERED
NO TEXT-TING RETURNED
PHONE CALLS ONLY
IF INTERESTED LEAVE YOUR NAME & NUMBER & I WILL CALL YOU BACK IF ITS STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## HDRock

Key Points: 1: I HAVE FORSALE PRIME SEASONED FIRE WOOD
2: IF YOU ARE BUYING ALOT OF WOOD I CAN COSTIMIZE THE SIZE AND LENGTH.

http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/4059944665.html

I HAVE FORSALE PRIME SEASONED FIRE WOOD OAK/ASH 50$ A FACE CORD OR IF YOU BUY MORE THAN TWO I WILL SELL FOR 45$ A FACE CORD.EVERTHING I HAVE SPLIT IS 14/16IN IN LENGTH. IF YOU ARE BUYING ALOT OF WOOD I CAN COSTIMIZE THE SIZE AND LENGTH. I ALSO HAVE HOLE LOGS FOR OUTSIED WOOD BURNING WHAT EVER YOU WANT I CAN GET!! PRIME PRIME SEASONED WOOD. CALL OR TEXT BRANDON 989-724-8461 IF NO ANSWER LEAVE MESSAGE

Here is another one
free pine fire wood
cut and removal of a pine tree. must cut and hall everything of the tree... can help cut and load into your truck/trailer.... must have chainsaw's and rope's and ur good to go email me to set up a time to come get...


----------



## StihlHead

Yah, trees = 3x the actual cordwood, cut, stacked and seasoned. Craigslist math.


----------



## ailanthus

HDRock said:


> I CAN COSTIMIZE THE SIZE AND LENGTH....



LOL - freudian slip!


----------



## Paulywalnut

What is Costimize? The guy needs spell check desperately.


----------



## Defiant

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/zip/4013437625.html


----------



## buddylee

Reply vwnfk-4021777008@sale.craigslist.org [?] ?] : miscategorizedprohibited spam best of 
Posted: 2013-08-23, 8:12PM EDT

* 3 trees free/ firewood (macon, ga)*









Interested in firewood
3 trees available
All you need to do is cut the tree down and take the stump with you.
If you prefer to leave the stump, then you pay $75 per tree. Be extra cautions of my home. 
Serious inquiries only
Call 7164006650

Location: macon, ga
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 4021777008


Posted: 2013-08-23, 8:12PM EDT


email to a friend


----------



## MrWhoopee

And the hits just keep coming:

_Firewood Rotted Pine (Auburn)_











_Probably 1/2 cord of Rotted Pine. Free for the taking. Have to take it all. 
Must respond with a phone #. Too many flakes._
Notice the stacks in the background. He's keeping the good stuff, you can have the garbage for free.


----------



## Defiant

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/zip/4052590649.html


----------



## Realstone

Can't help myself, just have to re-post this one:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?A...ts&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email_alerts

Ad text: "_I just got this out today, it's out of the hole. It's massive so you need a large trailer. The root base is aprox 5 ft diameter...You could split it for more firewood or use it for furniture? Want it gone ASAP!"_

_



_


----------



## BillLion

buddylee said:


> Reply vwnfk-4021777008@sale.craigslist.org [?] ?] : miscategorizedprohibited spam best of
> Posted: 2013-08-23, 8:12PM EDT
> 
> * 3 trees free/ firewood (macon, ga)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in firewood
> 3 trees available
> All you need to do is cut the tree down and take the stump with you.
> If you prefer to leave the stump, then you pay $75 per tree. Be extra cautions of my home.
> Serious inquiries only
> Call 7164006650
> 
> Location: macon, ga
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 4021777008
> 
> 
> Posted: 2013-08-23, 8:12PM EDT
> 
> 
> email to a friend



Unbelievable


----------



## chazcarr

buddylee said:


> Reply vwnfk-4021777008@sale.craigslist.org [?] ?] : miscategorizedprohibited spam best of
> Posted: 2013-08-23, 8:12PM EDT
> 
> * 3 trees free/ firewood (macon, ga)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in firewood
> 3 trees available
> All you need to do is cut the tree down and take the stump with you.
> If you prefer to leave the stump, then you pay $75 per tree. Be extra cautions of my home.
> Serious inquiries only
> Call 7164006650
> 
> Location: macon, ga
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 4021777008
> 
> 
> Posted: 2013-08-23, 8:12PM EDT
> 
> 
> email to a friend




If someone actually responds with anything less then a "screw you" I'll tattoo this add on my face.  Do you think anyone read this and didn't laugh?   almost want to see someone do it and leave the stumps but refuse to pay the $75.


----------



## StihlHead

Yes, you do all the work, take all the risks, and then you pay them to remove their trees!

As my grandmother used to say, "If wishes were horses, beggars would ride."

At least the 1/2000th of a cord of free 3 year seasoned cherry firewood that I posted is free for the taking. And its still there. #8 and #9 callers were flakes and did not show up to get it. Go figure...


----------



## mattjm1017

Theres this one I found today its a little to far to go but might be worth it anyway. (oh and its a crepe myrtle tree not creighton murtle)

Just trimmed my creighton murtle tree. Free firewood to whoever wants to get it. Will be picked up by city tomorrow morning(Thursday). In virginia beach on Waverly drive. 23452











http://norfolk.craigslist.org/zip/4046487875.html


----------



## firebroad

Paulywalnut said:


> What is Costimize? The guy needs spell check desperately.


Naw, I think that's what he meant


----------



## Defiant

on my way......


----------



## firebroad

Defiant said:


> on my way......


HURRY!!
Before the trash men get it.


----------



## Realstone

firebroad said:


> HURRY!!
> Before the trash men get it.


Get It Before It Rots 
(with the rest of the refuse)


----------



## Realstone

I think some benevolent and powerful moderator should make a CL/Kijiji sticky


----------



## BillLion

There are some silly ads where I live, but honestly there's some good opps too if only I had more time

* FREE WOOD (Glastonbury) *










Free seasoned Oak wood


----------



## Realstone

BillLion said:


> There are some silly ads where I live, but honestly there's some good opps too if only I had more time
> 
> * FREE WOOD (Glastonbury) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free seasoned Oak wood


Some of that looks fungi looking, but I'd take it all just the same.  I get free firewood alerts in my inbox and it hurts to let them go.  I'm either overstocked or it's too far.


----------



## BillLion

Realstone said:


> Some of that looks fungi looking, but I'd take it all just the same.  I get free firewood alerts in my inbox and it hurts to let them go.  I'm either overstocked or it's too far.



I'm glad someone else can emphasize with my pain on passing it up!  Oh well, more will come around when I'm ready.


----------



## HDRock

I don't know about every one else but if I have to haul away all the brush, they can keep it, even hardwood or what ever


6 Pictures
Free Wood - WOOD FOR WINDER  
http://flint.craigslist.org/zip/4006860489.html
I have 10 Pine trees approx 25' -- TO - 40' tall on my property that I'm looking to be rid of. Free to anyone that wants them. You cut them down and *take everything that comes off the tree.*Please see the pictures and Please Call or text for more information 810-3 nine nine -- 9 six 55.


----------



## BillLion

HDRock said:


> I don't know about every one else but if I have to haul away all the brush, they can keep it, even hardwood or what ever
> 
> 
> 6 Pictures
> Free Wood - WOOD FOR WINDER
> http://flint.craigslist.org/zip/4006860489.html
> I have 10 Pine trees approx 25' -- TO - 40' tall on my property that I'm looking to be rid of. Free to anyone that wants them. You cut them down and *take everything that comes off the tree.*Please see the pictures and Please Call or text for more information 810-3 nine nine -- 9 six 55.



To me this is totally obnoxious for an even more rudimentary issue. People (including many pros on these forums) get paid good money (justifiably so) to remove trees. Hopefully their fees will cover their costs, equipment, labor, risks, insurance and hopefully even leave some profit. So why in the world would anyone do FREE WORK by felling the trees just to get "free wood" that still has to be cut, split, stacked and seasoned? I could maybe see it for some rare, exotic woods, but pine?!? And THEN add on the "you've gotta take the brush too..." part and it really gets insane -People are crazy! 

My thoughts as a non-pro...


----------



## StihlHead

But there must be at least 20 cords of wood in that tree! And everyone else is posting ads on CL asking for people to remove their trees for free, so may as well do it too. And so what if we are low life scum sucking turds that will just not flush.....

I say flag 'em.


----------



## chazcarr

Realstone said:


> Some of that looks fungi looking, but I'd take it all just the same.  I get free firewood alerts in my inbox and it hurts to let them go.  I'm either overstocked or it's too far.



How do you set up CL alerts for free wood?  Or is it some other alert system?
I have been trying to get CL alerts set up for when I want something rare (like a DR trimmer) and cannot figure it out.


----------



## Realstone

chazcarr said:


> How do you set up CL alerts for free wood?  Or is it some other alert system?
> I have been trying to get CL alerts set up for when I want something rare (like a DR trimmer) and cannot figure it out.


My alerts are on Kijiji.  Craigslist just isn't as popular up here, and I hear that Kijiji isn't that popular south of the border.


Here's a sampling of what comes into my inbox:


----------



## mattjm1017

chazcarr said:


> How do you set up CL alerts for free wood?  Or is it some other alert system?
> I have been trying to get CL alerts set up for when I want something rare (like a DR trimmer) and cannot figure it out.


I have craigslist pro on my phone look in the app store it shows up on my phone as cpro you can set it up to alert you to any key words. I have mine set up for firewood I get several alerts a day the only problem is I cant figure out how to narrow it down to a specific area so I get a lot of alerts for stuff that is to far away.


----------



## n3pro

Some from here.  Nothing too bad like some of you have.  I'm disappointed I can't find any gems to share.  

_If this is all of it, that don't look like three cords.  Rounds, chunks and hunks, I doubt seasoned.  _

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/4063178713.html

Approx 3 cords of different hardwoods already seasoned! oak/cherry/walnut etc NO PINE!! Please call or text 717-698-5725 350.00 need gone asap. if you can get it with in the next few days I will let go for 300.00 Thanx






_Full cord of rounds = 1/2 cord split?  _

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/4067621636.html

Full Cord of Oak rounds delivered to your door for $100






_Another one gross craigslist over estimation if this is all._

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/4065175843.html

3 to 3 1/2 cord of seasoned firewood.some needs split and some is slab


----------



## swagler85

n3pro said:


> Some from here.  Nothing too bad like some of you have.  I'm disappointed I can't find any gems to share.
> 
> _If this is all of it, that don't look like three cords.  Rounds, chunks and hunks, I doubt seasoned.  _
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/4063178713.html
> 
> Approx 3 cords of different hardwoods already seasoned! oak/cherry/walnut etc NO PINE!! Please call or text 717-698-5725 350.00 need gone asap. if you can get it with in the next few days I will let go for 300.00 Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Full cord of rounds = 1/2 cord split?  _
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/4067621636.html
> 
> Full Cord of Oak rounds delivered to your door for $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Another one gross craigslist over estimation if this is all._
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/4065175843.html
> 
> 3 to 3 1/2 cord of seasoned firewood.some needs split and some is slab


Typically splits will be about 1/3 cord more than rounds. More air space in there than the rounds.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Free Firewood (Reno)
1200 sq. ft. of 2X4 redwood decking. Deck consists of redwood 2X4's - 8', 12', and 16' in length. Nailed only - no screws. Easy dismantle with crowbar and haul away. 775-786-5251


----------



## MrWhoopee

Firewood (Near Paradise Park)




Dead pine tree at front yard next to driveway. Lots of fire wood. Must have your own tools to cut it. You haul. If interested, please email me. Saturday or Sunday cutting only.


----------



## HDRock

Looks like good wood but boy did they butcher this tree or what ?


Free Wood Lots Of Wood
Free wood come get it..just cut tree down the other day..'


----------



## StihlHead

Looks typical for what I carve up and haul off around here, except there are a lot of thin rounds for whatever reason. I would be on that pile like white on rice (if it was not Tree of Hell or Cottonwood) and load the small stuff first, and then start noodling up the rounds. That way late arriving people look at the rounds and leave, or some guy will haul out a maul and start splitting it the hard way while I slice up rounds into manageable chunks for loading and splitting later. Looks like a cord and a half there.


----------



## StihlHead

Here is a typical one this evening here. Remove our messy tree for free... for the wood. Because someone told us that the wood is valuable. Dunthorpe is the most expensive area in the Portland metro area. Big lots there, might be able to fall it freely. Then again... when does that ever happen? 

*Black walnut tree, you cut, you haul (Dunthorpe / SW PDX) *
 

We have a very messy, very tall, very old Black Walnut tree that needs to go. I was told the wood is quite valuable and that someone would cut down and remove the tree for the wood alone. If you are interested please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Jon1270

mattjm1017 said:


> I have craigslist pro on my phone look in the app store it shows up on my phone as cpro you can set it up to alert you to any key words. I have mine set up for firewood I get several alerts a day the only problem is I cant figure out how to narrow it down to a specific area so I get a lot of alerts for stuff that is to far away.



The way to do this is to add the acceptable locations to the search string using Craigslist's "or" operator, which is the vertical bar that looks like this:* |*

Search the Free Stuff category for* Firewood Neighborhood1|Neighborhood2|Neighborhood3|ZipCode1|ZipCode2|ZipCode3*, and the search will turn up firewood in any of those locations.  If any of the municipality / neighborhood names include spaces, you need to put the name in quotation marks, e.g. *NeighborhoodA|"South MunicipalityB"|ZipCodeC.*


----------



## homebrewz

* "Oak tree. live. 12 inch diameter. *
*It has to be removed because it is in the way." *

(No wonder they want this tree cut down.. its grown in sideways.)

*

*


----------



## Realstone

homebrewz said:


> * "Oak tree. live. 12 inch diameter. *
> *It has to be removed because it is in the way." *
> 
> (No wonder they want this tree cut down.. its grown in sideways.)
> 
> *
> View attachment 111764
> *


Maybe it's because good hardwood is a little more scarce up here, but I would jump on that one (if it were nearby).  Looks like it will fall clear of obstacles, straight down the vertical hill


----------



## Jon1270

Here's my Craigslist 'Perfectly Reasonable of the Day.'


----------



## Jacktheknife

Jon1270 said:


> Here's my Craigslist 'Perfectly Reasonable of the Day.'
> 
> View attachment 111765


I would jump on that like a b-itch in heat!


----------



## Realstone

Jacktheknife said:


> I would jump on that like a b-itch in heat!


And I would be right behind you.  No, wait a minute...


----------



## Jacktheknife

Realstone said:


> And I would be right behind you.  No, wait a minute...


Ouch!


----------



## Elderthewelder

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/zip/4070745694.html

* FIRE WOOD (Lakewood) *
+-
© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
North Gate Road at Nottingham road










You must Chop down 100 foot fir tree for free wood.
Close to street - easy access.
Street has very little traffic except at 4-6 hours.
Need chipper.
Chips are needed on site.

You must have equipment to chop down the tree.

253-984-7865
North Gate Road at Nottingham road  (google map) (yahoo map)


Location: Lakewood
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 4070745694

Posted: 2013-09-16, 7:31AM PDT

email to a friend

Avoid scams, deal locally! _Do NOT wire funds (Western Union, Moneygram)._
Beware cashier checks, money orders, shipping, non-local buyers/sellers. More info


----------



## Elderthewelder

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/4072125487.html
 

*FREE TONS OF FIRE WOOD ASAP (LYNNWOOD ) *




425-345-9882 Call or text me today 

FREE WOOD 
FREE FIREWOOD TONS OF THEM 
NEEDS TO GO 
GIVE ME A CALL RIGHT NOW


----------



## Elderthewelder

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/zip/4069648577.html
 

*Free firewood (Ballard) *
About 20 pieces of firewood. Come get it before it rains! It's been sitting in our driveway for five years so if we haven't used it by now I don't think were going to use it!

Location: Ballard
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## lazeedan

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/zip/4056071750.html


----------



## Realstone

lazeedan said:


> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/zip/4056071750.html


I wonder if the raccoon that lives in the hole comes with it.


----------



## ColdNH

this is the best one i have seen in a LONG time

http://nh.craigslist.org/for/4069746343.html

Oak log for sale. Cut in June ... Good for local private cord sellers/dealers, woodworkers or artisans.
23 feet long ... top is 20", base is 27". Estimated at 1 1/2 half to 2 cords worth.
You may take entire log or cut as much as wanted/needed. Cash sale on site. No delivery.
Any remains will be kept by seller for cord wood.
Looking for best offer est. $500-$1000. Negotiable.

oh gee just 500-1000$ for 1.5-2 cords of unsplit, unseasoned logs, YES PLEASE!


----------



## BillLion

ColdNH said:


> this is the best one i have seen in a LONG time
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/for/4069746343.html
> 
> Oak log for sale. Cut in June ... Good for local private cord sellers/dealers, woodworkers or artisans.
> 23 feet long ... top is 20", base is 27". Estimated at 1 1/2 half to 2 cords worth.
> You may take entire log or cut as much as wanted/needed. Cash sale on site. No delivery.
> Any remains will be kept by seller for cord wood.
> Looking for best offer est. $500-$1000. Negotiable.
> 
> oh gee just 500-1000$ for 1.5-2 cords of unsplit, unseasoned logs, YES PLEASE!



Wow. The clue phone is going to start ringing when NOBODY responds, I hope the poster answers!


----------



## bmblank

"boy, this oak must be really really dry... It's burning like paper!"
Edit: ok, maybe it is oak. The first pic looked like poplar to me. I didn't look at the second pic before posting.


----------



## HDRock

ColdNH said:


> this is the best one i have seen in a LONG time
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/for/4069746343.html
> 
> Oak log for sale. Cut in June ... Good for local private cord sellers/dealers, woodworkers or artisans.
> 23 feet long ... top is 20", base is 27". Estimated at 1 1/2 half to 2 cords worth.
> You may take entire log or cut as much as wanted/needed. Cash sale on site. No delivery.
> Any remains will be kept by seller for cord wood.
> Looking for best offer est. $500-$1000. Negotiable.
> 
> oh gee just 500-1000$ for 1.5-2 cords of unsplit, unseasoned logs, YES PLEASE!


 
Crazy, that log Isn't going any where soon


----------



## Realstone

BillLion said:


> Wow. The clue phone is going to start ringing when NOBODY responds, I hope the poster answers!


The seller will re-check to see if he mis-typed his contact info


----------



## jdinspector

*FREE FIREWOOD - Please Cut and Take (Morton Grove)*
I have two giant oak trees in the yard that need to be cut down and hauled away. These are great for firewood or even for furniture (furniture artisans?). The trees are near our house and need to be taken down with care and proper equipment. Please reply in your email with:
1. Your experience taking down large trees 
2. Your equipment being used
3. Whether you have access to a boom lift.

Location: Morton Grove
Damn, if I only had a bucket truck, I could have all the free wood that I need!

I am actually considering responding to this to find out what his threshold of pain is when I tell him about my lack of experience. Should I start with limited experience and build up, or start with great experience and go backwards?


----------



## MrWhoopee

Damn!

_80hp Honda wood splitter - $650 (Cottonwood_)











_80hp Honda log splitter . Runs great . Good for small and big rounds. Make splitting wood a little less work_


----------



## HDRock

MrWhoopee said:


> Damn!


_80hp ??????????? WOW , double DAM_


----------



## rideau

ColdNH said:


> this is the best one i have seen in a LONG time
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/for/4069746343.html
> 
> Oak log for sale. Cut in June ... Good for local private cord sellers/dealers, woodworkers or artisans.
> 23 feet long ... top is 20", base is 27". Estimated at 1 1/2 half to 2 cords worth.
> You may take entire log or cut as much as wanted/needed. Cash sale on site. No delivery.
> Any remains will be kept by seller for cord wood.
> Looking for best offer est. $500-$1000. Negotiable.
> 
> oh gee just 500-1000$ for 1.5-2 cords of unsplit, unseasoned logs, YES PLEASE!


 
 That's about 72 actual cubic feet...so less than a cord split and stacked.


----------



## ColdNH

rideau said:


> That's about 72 actual cubic feet...so less than a cord split and stacked.


 

yeah but its ok, still a crazy deal at 500-1000$


----------



## paul bunion

Elderthewelder said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/4072125487.html
> 
> 
> *FREE TONS OF FIRE WOOD ASAP (LYNNWOOD ) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 425-345-9882 Call or text me today
> 
> FREE WOOD
> FREE FIREWOOD TONS OF THEM
> NEEDS TO GO
> GIVE ME A CALL RIGHT NOW



If that plywood was clean and I saw it down the street from me I would snag it to use as a roof over my stacks.  It keeps the tarps from puddling.


----------



## Pat Demetrius

People are awesome...no pics..

*Free oak tree. You cut it you keep it. (bensalem)*

I have a tall oak tree in my front yard. It looks to be about 60 to 70 feet tall. I'm looking to get rid of it so anyone who wants the wood can have the entire tree if they are willing to cut it.


----------



## clemsonfor

Paulywalnut said:


> What is Costimize? The guy needs spell check desperately.


It how about the wrong word use age like "hole" instead of whole??


----------



## clemsonfor

mattjm1017 said:


> Theres this one I found today its a little to far to go but might be worth it anyway. (oh and its a crepe myrtle tree not creighton murtle)
> 
> Just trimmed my creighton murtle tree. Free firewood to whoever wants to get it. Will be picked up by city tomorrow morning(Thursday). In virginia beach on Waverly drive. 23452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/zip/4046487875.html


Haha why waste the time to post that if the cities getting it??  Maybe they want to keep it outta the dump??


----------



## lukem

Just because you make firewood out of trees doesn't mean trees are firewood.


----------



## StihlHead

Elderthewelder said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/zip/4070745694.html
> 
> You must Chop down 100 foot fir tree for free wood.
> Need chipper.
> Chips are needed on site.


 
Oh, now that is rich. Now they want the branches chipped and left on site. For the 'free wood'... these psychopath stupids take the cake.


----------



## lukem

StihlHead said:


> Oh, now that is rich. Now they want the branches chipped and left on site. For 'free wood'... these psychopath stupids take the cake.



And apparently chainsaws aren't allowed?  Really....who "chops" down trees anymore?


----------



## clemsonfor

No chainsaw but OK with a chopper??


----------



## StihlHead

This is a legitimate post for free firewood in rounds for the taking, but... *cough* its the worst firewood that there is. If you can call it that. O/w Mean Dean would be processing it and selling it himself.

....

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/zip/4077956789.html

Tons of Free Firewood from Dean The Wood Guy (sunnyvale)
Tons of "Tree of Heaven" firewood....
all cut up into One and a Half to Two Foot
Rounds, all by the front of the homes'
street curb, ready to be loaded, by you,
all for Free.


----------



## StihlHead

lukem said:


> And apparently chainsaws aren't allowed?  Really....who "chops" down trees anymore?


 
I'm surprised they are not demanding a stump grind and half the firewood kept for themselves as well, all split and stacked. Chopping? I guess they want a old timer logging show as well. We should snow them with emails... promising to be right over, with bars of gold in hand. Chipper, splitter, axes, and stump grinder in tow.


----------



## rowerwet

just tried to find it, but either the poster wised up or somebody showed up with a stump grinder and a bucket truck...
post has showed up for weeks, they needed a bunch of trees down to clear some land, you can have all the wood, but first must show you have insurance, you can have all the wood, but must also take all the stumps and brush...
any of course you will do this free for them just for the chance to get some trees...


----------



## clemsonfor

Good one wet


----------



## rowerwet

I use list-alert to keep a close eye on CL. free firewood, and tent trailer, in NH and MA (I live on the border)
my CL free wood scores are moved with a free tent trailer frame. I know it is brutal on the trailer, but the trailer was free, I just had to drag it home. Then  I tore it down and put a deck, rails and lights on it. If it ever gives out, I have another free tent  trailer sitting in the yard to replace it...


----------



## rowerwet

*Firewood - Free with help (Lowell)*
I've got a huge stack of wood that I don't plan to use, and after taking down and chopping up an additional tree I'll have an even larger stack. All of this is free to someone who is willing to help me safely take down the other tree. I'll do all the cutting, I just need help controlling the direction the tree falls. Please don't contact me unless you have some experience taking down trees of this size. Once it's on the ground, it's easy.

There's a large tree in my back yard that is rotted at the bottom and needs to come down. It's about 20" in diameter, about 50' tall, and the base of the trunk is rotted about 1/3 of the way through. I believe if I attach a couple ropes or a steel cable about 1/2 way up, I could cut it and control the fall so that it lands across the back of my driveway (not on my house or the neighbor's property). It might be useful to use a large pickup with a long rope/cable in order to put tension on it during the cut so that the wind doesn't take it the wrong direction.

I would Ideally like to do this early in the day this coming Saturday/Sunday, 21/22 September.
yup I'll be right over, now where will my big truck be sitting? the driveway? on second thought...
I wonder why this one has been running for a few weeks...


----------



## Cornelis

rowerwet said:


> I use list-alert to keep a close eye on CL. free firewood, and tent trailer, in NH and MA (I live on the border)
> my CL free wood scores are moved with a free tent trailer frame. I know it is brutal on the trailer, but the trailer was free, I just had to drag it home. Then  I tore it down and put a deck, rails and lights on it. If it ever gives out, I have another free tent  trailer sitting in the yard to replace it...



Can you tell me how list-alert works and how do I get it...Thanks


----------



## rowerwet

google it, I found it in a google search for craigslist stuff, you set what you are looking for and the state or area of the state if CL has areas in your state. put in your email and you will get results emailed to you. 
of course now I'm going to miss all the good CL scores...


----------



## Realstone

rowerwet said:


> *Firewood - Free with help (Lowell)*
> I've got a huge stack of wood that I don't plan to use, and after taking down and chopping up an additional tree I'll have an even larger stack. All of this is free to someone who is willing to help me safely take down the other tree. I'll do all the cutting, I just need help controlling the direction the tree falls. Please don't contact me unless you have some experience taking down trees of this size. Once it's on the ground, it's easy.
> 
> There's a large tree in my back yard that is rotted at the bottom and needs to come down. It's about 20" in diameter, about 50' tall, and the base of the trunk is rotted about 1/3 of the way through. I believe if I attach a couple ropes or a steel cable about 1/2 way up, I could cut it and control the fall so that it lands across the back of my driveway (not on my house or the neighbor's property). It might be useful to use a large pickup with a long rope/cable in order to put tension on it during the cut so that the wind doesn't take it the wrong direction.
> 
> I would Ideally like to do this early in the day this coming Saturday/Sunday, 21/22 September.
> yup I'll be right over, now where will my big truck be sitting? the driveway? on second thought...
> I wonder why this one has been running for a few weeks...


Pardon my thoughts here  but if that were in my neighbourhood (and the wood was good hardwood) I would seriously consider it.  Think of it; you're only going to do 1/3 of the work (less the splitting of the newly fallen & bucked).


----------



## rowerwet

nobody has taken him up on it for a few weeks now, I think the house, neighbors yard, or trees to be felled must not be worth it.


----------



## Realstone

rowerwet said:


> nobody has taken him up on it for a few weeks now, I think the house, neighbors yard, or trees to be felled must not be worth it.


Good point. 
Hey, it seems I may have your avatar


----------



## rowerwet

I'm about to add the baffle plate to it like this thread talks of https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...less-smoke-under-25.74710/page-3#post-1521542 per coaly the company that makes a modern version of the stove basically just added a baffle like this to pass the EPA


----------



## BillLion

HURRY

* wood for campfire (Southington) *





Bin of left over scrap building materials and some brush. MUST TAKE BIN ALSO, bin is made of wood. send phone number to contact for pick up


----------



## AmarilloSlim

Wonder if they would hold that for me if I sent em' a few bucks via paypal. That's a score.


----------



## Craig S.

Hurry... http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4115071293.html


----------



## Craig S.

This has to be the all time winner: (grabbed a pic in case it gets taken down):

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/zip/4115590329.html


----------



## aansorge

* Woodcutter's delight or challenge (SE Rochester)*











Making a solid-wood canoe or a chainsaw sculpture? Need a single piece of solid wood that's probably 20-feet tall? Or just up for a challenge in exchange for firewood?

My neighbor has a monstrously big poplar-tree stump left after a crew with two trucks took down a tree in July 2011 after lightning had downed a couple of branches. The wood looks solid and the bark is ready to sheet off. The diameter of the tree's base ranges from about 3 feet to about 4 feet.

Removing the stump is beyond my neighbor's capability. Email me if you'd like to take on this challenge in exchange for free wood, or if you need more details.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Firewood -Free Pine_/_Oak..U Must Fall Trees Professional Style! (Shady Cove)
I have some Trees need to be taken down. 25 to 55 Ft tall....
you must be professionally skilled with proper equip-ment...
You must carefully "fall" cut up, and remove all from the property.

Call: Chris (4-Eight-0) 323...51--Four--Two


----------



## rowerwet

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/wan/4110645411.html


----------



## Jon1270

Someone put up one of these in Pittsburgh a couple of weeks ago -- tall, heavy trees close to house, must be an insured professional, don't call with offers to take them down for money because the wood is the payment, etc.  It got flagged heavily and was deleted within hours.  

I always have to resist the temptation to email them and say, "Dude, this is never going to happen.  Never Never Never.  Proceed to Plan B."


----------



## Craig S.

Jon1270 said:


> Someone put up one of these in Pittsburgh a couple of weeks ago -- tall, heavy trees close to house, must be an insured professional, don't call with offers to take them down for money because the wood is the payment, etc.  It got flagged heavily and was deleted within hours.
> 
> I always have to resist the temptation to email them and say, "Dude, this is never going to happen.  Never Never Never.  Proceed to Plan B."



I need my house cleaned ... your payment will be the satisfaction you get from a job well done.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

BrianK said:


> * Free Swarm of Bees (East Pittsburgh)*
> 
> -
> A swarm of some sort of bee has created a nest around the roof of my home. I'm not sure what kind they are... and I'm not going to get close enough to find out. I don't know what to do with them, but a friend told me that a beekeeper (or anyone) might want them. They were free for me, so they are free for you! So, if you'd like a swarm of bees, you've come to the right post! If you're not interested in the bees, but you'd like to offer some advice, feel free to share.
> 
> Please contact me via email or by phone at 412-two-two-nine-72-four-2. I'll take this post down once they have been captured or migrated to a different location.
> 
> Location: East Pittsburgh


Beekeepers will sometimes come take a trouble hive for free. Of course, these are probably wasps...


----------



## rowerwet

We have accumulated three years worth of mixed fire wood. The wood pile is roughly 4' h x 20' l x 10' d. Contains mostly maple, grey birch, some oak and pine. More hardwood than pine. The very back row is probably not good for use, but could be picked through to find good pieces. None of the fire wood is split.

I am willing to give the wood away for free, if anyone with a medium excavator would be willing to pull roughly 6-8 medium sized stumps and dig a small pond in our back yard. I need the pond to be roughly 400sq ft and 3' deep. 

The wood is in our back yard, so only medium to smaller trucks could be used to pick it up. I think you could get 4 cord out of the pile. Maybe a $600.00 - $750.00 value.


----------



## BillLion

rowerwet said:


> We have accumulated three years worth of mixed fire wood. The wood pile is roughly 4' h x 20' l x 10' d. Contains mostly maple, grey birch, some oak and pine. More hardwood than pine. The very back row is probably not good for use, but could be picked through to find good pieces. None of the fire wood is split.
> 
> I am willing to give the wood away for free, if anyone with a medium excavator would be willing to pull roughly 6-8 medium sized stumps and dig a small pond in our back yard. I need the pond to be roughly 400sq ft and 3' deep.
> 
> The wood is in our back yard, so only medium to smaller trucks could be used to pick it up. I think you could get 4 cord out of the pile. Maybe a $600.00 - $750.00 value.



Wow. Some people truly have no understanding of cost, value, REALITY, etc.


----------



## rowerwet

the pond takes the cake...


----------



## tsquini

I drove by a house with a sign " Free Firewood". Being a scrounger I had to take a look. It was a pile of plywood, 2x4s and old kitchen cabinets. He was obviously remodeling his kitchen and didn't want to rent a dumpster. One day I want to see a free wood sign and have it be three cords stacked of seasoned white oak. If there were bikini girls and dancing midgets it would be even better.


----------



## weatherguy

I shouldn't put this one out there in case someone else beats me to it

http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/4121915618.html


----------



## BillLion

weatherguy said:


> I shouldn't put this one out there in case someone else beats me to it
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/4121915618.html



I'm typing this as I'm driving to pick up right now...


----------



## hockeypuck

Do you think there is a "stupid" subculture that actually trades this stuff?  Kind of like the Bilderberg group, but for the stupids....


----------



## BoilerMan

I was just thinking how RICH I am, wood that is split and stacked, imagine what I could trade for that.........a pond dug..........NAH.......I'd want a lake, stocked too!

TS


----------



## Jon1270

Just found my favorite so far:

* Firewood BLACK LOCUST (Bellevue) *
I will soon have 6 (+) cords of Black Locust firewood for sale. (FYI: Black Locust has 23% MORE heating value than even White Oak which is some of THE best firewood available.)

Deal #1; With the "average" firewood (trees of less heat value than even White Oak) now selling for $150.00 per cord. . .I am willing to sell these 6 cords for the same $150.00 price. When you consider that a full cord of White Oak firewood sells for over $200.00 per cord and the heat value of my Black Locust being 23% MORE than White Oak. . .you are saving over $600.00 ! That's like getting your "average" firewood for only $50.00 per cord. The added bonus is, "You will also have to fuel up your wood stove less AND. . .have fewer ashes to dump too!"

Deal #2; If you are willing to do the work of cutting down these (3), 23" diameter (at chest height) I will sell you all of them for only $700.00. That means you save ANOTHER $200.00. On top of the saving from "Deal #1" you are now saving a grand total of $800.00 or. . .it's like getting the "average" firewood for $27.00 per cord! Thee added bonuses of Deal #2 is; you'll fuel up your wood stove less, have fewer ashes to dump AND. . ..you can take every little branch you want so you get even MORE Black Locust firewood! Now. . .it gets even better. . ..these 3 trees have super-easy access, are right beside a paved parking lot, are up close to the road AND (!) I'm NOT going to be very picky about the mess you leave

Seriously folks. . ...it doesn't get any easier or more cost effective than this AND. . .you may never ever. . .see something like this again.

You go ahead and check out the heating values as I did, sharpen your chain saw, contact me with your telephone number, come and take a look and then just give me the cash.

PLEASE include your telephone number with your reply as this will ONLY be on a 1st come - 1st serve basis.

Ps. I will not take my ad down until the cold hard cash is in my paw so. . .bring it on and help yourself to the ABSOLUTE BEST firewood deal anywhere!

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## lazeedan

Bah haha. Really I can pay to cut their tree. Sign me up!


----------



## PDXpyro

Snigg said:


> This ad has been repeatedly posted.  I can't imagine why no one has hopped on it, lol.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/3979743200.html
> * free firewood (monessen pa )*
> 
> i have a few trees in my back yard i need cut down and you can have the wood the problem is one tree is leaning on my garage roof and the others are against my fence you will need to cut down without damaging any thing if interrested call me 724 684 4780
> 
> Location: monessen pa
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 3979743200
> 
> Posted: 2013-08-04, 9:22AM EDT
> 
> Updated: 2013-08-25, 7:26PM EDT
> 
> email to a friend


----------



## PDXpyro

Snigg said:


> This ad has been repeatedly posted.  I can't imagine why no one has hopped on it, lol.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/3979743200.html
> * free firewood (monessen pa )*
> 
> i have a few trees in my back yard i need cut down and you can have the wood the problem is one tree is leaning on my garage roof and the others are against my fence you will need to cut down without damaging any thing if interrested call me 724 684 4780
> 
> Location: monessen pa
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 3979743200
> 
> Posted: 2013-08-04, 9:22AM EDT
> 
> Updated: 2013-08-25, 7:26PM EDT
> 
> email to a friend


It's really too bad that it's NOT ok to contact that poster with services or other commercial interests: I'd like to offer professional, paid counseling on the relative values of "firewood" vs. "skilled labor" in cases such as this.


----------



## Jon1270

Heh, and now we've got this:

* JUNK FREE FILL AN FREE TREES (CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF) *
I AS A FEMALE AM SICK OF THESE ADS FOR RUBBISH FOR FREE ! IF I AS A WOMAN CAN CUT UP TREES WITH A CHAIN SAW AND IF I DIG UP AN AREA TO PUT A WALL IN AND HAVE LEFT OVER DIRT I ALWAYS FIND A PLACE TO PUT IT.SAD THAT THE MEN TODAY CAN'T OR ARE JUST TO LAZY TO CLEAN UP THEIR MESS THEY WANT SOME ONE TO COME AND DO IT FOR FREE.GET YOUR WIVES OUT THERE TO DO IT FOR YOU OR JUST LIVE WITH YOUR MESS.CALL FOR A DUMPSTER AND PAY FOR IT OR ARE YOU TOO CHEAP ALSO.PULL UP YOUR BIG BOY PANTS AND DO THE WORK YOURSELF OR PUT THE WIFES BIG GIRL PANTS AND HAVE HER DO IT.NOBODY WANTS YOUR JUNK! NO ROTTED WOOD,OR JUNK TIRES NOBODY WANTS THEM! TAKE YOUR TIRES TO A REPAIR GARAGE AND PAY TO GET RID OF THEM AS I DO.

Location: CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Bster13

WOW... actually nice:

* the best of the best free firewood  (lake grove)*
heres the deal ---you show up this morning with a truck or trailer at 6 commonwealth ave lake grove and my crew of 5 will load you by hand real nice pieces of oak and maple firewood nothing to big or awkward you take what you need-----if you have a stove that needs the wood to be cut a specific length than--just let us know we work fast--call joe for details! this is for this morning631-3270266

Location: lake grove


----------



## Bster13

But only 25k:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/for/4080698011.html

* Timber or Logs For Sale - $25000 (Sullivan County)*
I have timber available or logs for sale, and asking for the timber bidding to start at 25,000, and if you wish to purchase without the biding process the price will be 35,000. Prefer (only) to do lump sum up front, cash due at signing. The logs on the ground (are mature) and ready to be cut into firewood.

On almost 40 acres, only eight trees per acre permitted cut. Your required to paid all fees, produce all permits, necessary documents inclusive of insurance and liability coverage and hauling and cleanup.

It's winter time again and I'm here to help for those of you who need firewood for your home.... The wind has blown down recently some hardwood trees that can be cut for firewood there. Buyer responsible for cleanup, pickup & hauling away at own expense ( 5,000 dollars for all fallen logs or best offer?)

*Note, firewood logs for sale on ground (mature) as much as you need. requirement- must pick up logs and haul away yourself. Amount for logs $5,000 . Contact; Mr. Ramon @ 1917.853.3020/845.557.6230


----------



## rowerwet

too bad I didn't live closer! those $5,000 trees must burn extra hot, $25,000 sounds like a real deal....


----------



## BIGDADDY

Paulywalnut said:


> What is Costimize? The guy needs spell check desperately.


He can change the price, that's all costimize yea I think that's what he means.


----------



## BIGDADDY

There is a guy that had 2 big at least 70 feet spruce trees very close to his house and the road. He had a free tree sign on them for quite a while. One day I saw a tree service outfit taken it down from the top down. 
He finally figured it out.


----------



## weatherguy

Someone should email some of these guys and tell them wood isn't firewood until it's cut and split which requires work.


----------



## rowerwet

* ♣▬TONS of seasoned firewood FREE NOW▬♣ (Laconia)*
I had a little accident, but learned to never play a drinking game called flaming kabobs again. Now my house got all burned up, but can be a blessing for someone who needs good seasoned wood. There is some really good wood here, but you have to sift through the ashes to get it. I want it all gone by today, so come help yourselves. 

This wood is definitely seasoned, as you can see (I have been told it is "kiln dried" whatever that means) and will burn real good for you. You can keep whatever interesting things you find when getting that good wood loaded. I have cold beers for after the job is done and know a few good drinking games. No kids please. You can bring some beers too, but no girlie stuff.
http://nh.craigslist.org/zip/4127138077.html so you guys can see the pictures....


----------



## slayer7

weatherguy said:


> Someone should email some of these guys and tell them wood isn't firewood until it's cut and split which requires work.


 

This guy has had this ad on here for a few weeks now but someone finally gave him his comeuppance...


----------



## BillLion

slayer7 said:


> This guy has had this ad on here for a few weeks now but someone finally gave him his comeuppance...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114525
> 
> View attachment 114526



I think this is true anywhere but especially in our state where free firewood is super easy to come by. I've had 3 trees (sugar maple, red maple & chestnut oak) DELIVERED to me free in the last 6 weeks. If I had room, the would be no end in sight!

I love the person's response to the poster.


----------



## chazcarr

BillLion said:


> I think this is true anywhere but especially in our state where free firewood is super easy to come by. I've had 3 trees (sugar maple, red maple & chestnut oak) DELIVERED to me free in the last 6 weeks. If I had room, the would be no end in sight!
> 
> I love the person's response to the poster.



That is good for you!   I have tried several times to get even a pine and have never gotten one tree delivered free.
Most people ask for gas money and then don't show.


----------



## muncybob

***WANTED*** free pine logs. I don't have a chain saw! (Williamsport will travel)


Huh???


----------



## MDFisherman

Downed Trees for Firewood (Gainesville, VA)
I have many downed trees from the storms over the last year or so. All would make great firewood. You clear the downed trees, you get the 2/3rd's of the wood. At least 20 to 30 cords available, all in a small area, accessible by truck. All trees are hardwood; Maple, Oak, etc. I'm not paying you to remove the trees. If you are a firewood dealer, or burn firewood, this is good free, easy to get to, downed trees that will make great firewood. All trees have come down recently, ... in the last 10 months. 
To eliminate spammers, put "I want your trees" in the subject line of your email reply. 
Also include your phone number and direct email in your reply. Please let me know if you are an individual or a firewood dealer. Both are welcome

Location: Gainesville, VA
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## BillLion

chazcarr said:


> That is good for you!   I have tried several times to get even a pine and have never gotten one tree delivered free.
> Most people ask for gas money and then don't show.



Maybe I should have been more specific to my area of the state. 

CL has been good to me and just driving by and seeing trees being cut down has worked when I asked about where the wood was going.

Hope you catch some breaks soon!


----------



## BillLion

chazcarr said:


> That is good for you!   I have tried several times to get even a pine and have never gotten one tree delivered free.
> Most people ask for gas money and then don't show.



Maybe I should have been more specific to my area of the state. 

CL has been good to me and just driving by and seeing trees being cut down has worked when I asked about where the wood was going.

Hope you catch some breaks soon!


----------



## chazcarr

BillLion said:


> Maybe I should have been more specific to my area of the state.
> 
> CL has been good to me and just driving by and seeing trees being cut down has worked when I asked about where the wood was going.
> 
> Hope you catch some breaks soon!




Yes, I am my own worst enemy in the scrounging department.  Don't let anyone know but I don't have a pick up and my trailer is not street legal.


----------



## weatherguy

chazcarr said:


> Yes, I am my own worst enemy in the scrounging department.  Don't let anyone know but I don't have a pick up and my trailer is not street legal.


 That makes it a bit tougher, I remember a poster on here a few years back that would scrounge firewood and haul it home on his bicycle. I get most of mine by being quick on craigslist ads or when I see trees being cut down, I got 2 cords of sugar maple when I saw some guys cutting them in an apartment complex and just stopped and asked them if I could have it, they cut the wood into 4 foot sections and put it in nice neat piles for me.


----------



## BillLion

Don't fight over this, fellas:

* Free Tree and pear tree Wood branches for burning (Berlin) *






*"Just cut tree branches Plus branches from pear tree, Good for burning.. Also have large pile Bushes that were just cut.. Free.."*

Unbelievable that it's free.


----------



## Bacffin

I would have tried for 10 bucks at least


----------



## RockyMtnHigh

Id probably pick it up for my charcoal smoker lol


----------



## Charles1981

fruit trees are great for smoking.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh

Very true Charles. I have a traeger and use mostly fruit wood pellets for almost all the things I cook.


----------



## AmarilloSlim

http://amarillo.craigslist.org/zip/4091553755.html 2-3 trees ready to be used as firewood. Knowing the area its gonna be Elm. Notice the huge trunk split from the pic. Gotta be awesome bonfire wood! Or maybe a small widow maker..


----------



## AmarilloSlim

http://amarillo.craigslist.org/mat/4143019773.html maybe this 13 foot long by one foot diameter pecan log for $150 is more your style?


----------



## AmarilloSlim

Charles1981 said:


> fruit trees are great for smoking.


This is true... I have dibs on the large pile of bushes though.


----------



## BillLion

AmarilloSlim said:


> http://amarillo.craigslist.org/mat/4143019773.html maybe this 13 foot long by one foot diameter pecan log for $150 is more your style?



This guy's phone must be ringing off the hook!


----------



## bryan

* Tree Stumps for Sale - $10 (Newark, DE) *




Great for fire wood, seating or whatever your creative mind can think of...

$10 a stump or $60 for the lot - 8 total
There is a smaller stump for $5

Cash only 
Pick up only-no deliveries or shipping


----------



## homebrewz

I think "beach" wood means it grew near the beach, right? 
______________________________________________

"Have between 12--19 cord of hardwood. Logs been down 3 weeks. Makes for excellent firewood.

Cannot deliver. must be picked up."

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/4146737251.html


----------



## BillLion

homebrewz said:


> I think "beach" wood means it grew near the beach, right?
> ______________________________________________
> 
> "Have between 12--19 cord of hardwood. Logs been down 3 weeks. Makes for excellent firewood.
> 
> Cannot deliver. must be picked up."
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/4146737251.html



Woah, the rest of the "12-19 cord" must be hiding somewhere...


----------



## MrWhoopee

Charles1981 said:


> fruit trees are great for smoking.


 
Like fish, I can never figure out which end to light.


----------



## BIGDADDY

buddylee said:


> Reply vwnfk-4021777008@sale.craigslist.org [?] ?] : miscategorizedprohibited spam best of
> Posted: 2013-08-23, 8:12PM EDT
> 
> * 3 trees free/ firewood (macon, ga)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in firewood
> 3 trees available
> All you need to do is cut the tree down and take the stump with you.
> If you prefer to leave the stump, then you pay $75 per tree. Be extra cautions of my home.
> Serious inquiries only
> Call 7164006650
> 
> Location: macon, ga
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 4021777008
> 
> 
> Posted: 2013-08-23, 8:12PM EDT
> 
> 
> email to a friend


I want to cut this one and post a video on YouTube splitting the house !


----------



## rowerwet

http://nh.craigslist.org/zip/4127063480.html
looks like almost a trailer load...


----------



## bag of hammers

Just worked my way through this thread.  I've never used Craigslist, so let me see if I have this right - I can put an ad up, have someone come to my place with bucket truck and crew, cut up @ 10 cord and stack in perfect 16" lengths, split enough to fill my woodshed, re-shingle my roof, wash my truck, and then pay me $800 - $1000 for the privilege of hauling away the stumps for me?   Who knew...?


----------



## rowerwet

don't forget, dig you a pond to a size you specify....


----------



## bryan

rowerwet said:


> don't forget, dig you a pond to a size you specify....



and haul away the excess earth, and landscape the ground that was disturbed by their equipment.

That said their are some decent/useful offers out there, otherwise we wouldn't be prowling Craigslist constantly


----------



## bag of hammers

bryan said:


> That said their are some decent/useful offers out there


Yes - kudos to anyone who takes the time to post something just because they feel someone else might benefit.  Even the guy with the little pile of sticks to give away, just being a decent soul...


----------



## Standingdead

BillLion said:


> Woah, the rest of the "12-19 cord" must be hiding somewhere...



Haha I seen this one to. They just put that load of wood "on sale" no longer $1000 it's now $900. I once had a tape measure like the one this guy is using. Broke off the first few inches, didnt realize right away.  This guy must a broke his tape in half or something cause I ain't seeing no 2000 cu feet of logs


----------



## lazeedan

http://southbend.craigslist.org/for/4154798102.html
Only $1200!


----------



## fespo

What about this one? A nice easy drop?

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/zip/4144128459.html


----------



## BillLion

fespo said:


> What about this one? A nice easy drop?
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/zip/4144128459.html



I love the title: 
* Free firewood it's going to be a cold winter you cut trees*

Apparently we can just cut it down (while easily avoiding being electrocuted by the power lines) and then just pop it right into our fireplaces/stoves. Nice!


----------



## Realstone

fespo said:


> What about this one? A nice easy drop?
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/zip/4144128459.html





BillLion said:


> I love the title:
> *Free firewood it's going to be a cold winter you cut trees*
> 
> Apparently we can just cut it down (while easily avoiding being electrocuted by the power lines) and then just pop it right into our fireplaces/stoves. Nice!


Looks like someone made a decent start but wisely changed their minds part way through the job.


----------



## Snigg

* FIREWOOD FOR SALE!! - $1 (WASHINGTON P.A.)*




Don't let the other guys fool you with a face cord or running cord. A true cord of wood measures 4' x 4' x 8'. Our wood comes seasoned for 2 years, neatly stacked and wrapped, a true 1/2 cord per pallet, and placed anywhere you would like. It's fireplace season, don't be left out in the cold, time to get your wood order in! *FREE bottle of wine and Bloody Mary Mix with the order of a full cord!* 

Location: WASHINGTON P.A.
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 4162829604


Posted: 2013-10-31, 10:30AM EDT


----------



## Charles1981

wow that is awesome. I bet it is crane lake wine.


----------



## Jon1270

Charles1981 said:


> I bet it is crane lake wine.



I believe they have their own little vineyard that produces the wine.  It would be a decent deal if they were actually providing the promised amounts, but 4x4x4 stacked criss-cross like they're doing it isn't nearly half a cord.


----------



## homebrewz

When I'm working in the woods, the stuff below reminds me of the stuff I have to move out of the way to get to the real wood. 
_______________________________________
http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/4138530577.html

"Not split wood. Appears to be Pine. There are burnable LARGE peices under the brush. Most are wet, rotted wood - great for making mulch. Other larger and longer pieces need ot be cut and split. Good for outdoor burning.

Easy access. You take. Bring friends. Some pieces long may need a cut. Cut but in split are around 24" diameter.

Several have come not understanding what is here. There is rotted wood for mulching and some wood still decent for outdoor burning.

I am not interested in services or fee-based removal.

Serious replies only. Include local phone number."


----------



## jackatc1

This is not where, I want to be, when makeing a felling cut.

http://binghamton.craigslist.org/zip/4165467397.html


----------



## Standingdead

homebrewz said:


> When I'm working in the woods, the stuff below reminds me of the stuff I have to move out of the way to get to the real wood.
> _______________________________________
> http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/4138530577.html
> 
> "Not split wood. Appears to be Pine. There are burnable LARGE peices under the brush. Most are wet, rotted wood - great for making mulch. Other larger and longer pieces need ot be cut and split. Good for outdoor burning.
> 
> Easy access. You take. Bring friends. Some pieces long may need a cut. Cut but in split are around 24" diameter.
> 
> Several have come not understanding what is here. There is rotted wood for mulching and some wood still decent for outdoor burning.
> 
> I am not interested in services or fee-based removal.
> 
> Serious replies only. Include local phone number."
> View attachment 116376
> View attachment 116377



Can't imagine even a neighborhood kid could be hired to move that bug and snakes infested pile of junk. Seems like their touchy about people not appreciating that fine rotten wood they giving away. To my eyes those rounds been there 4-5 years or more. Some people......


----------



## BillLion

Standingdead said:


> Can't imagine even a neighborhood kid could be hired to move that bug and snakes infested pile of junk. Seems like their touchy about people not appreciating that fine rotten wood they giving away. To my eyes those rounds been there 4-5 years or more. Some people......



One man's trash is every other man's trash too in this case...


----------



## tsquini

Craig's list tree felling. Right between the house and fence. Lucky dudes.


----------



## clemsonfor

Bster13 said:


> But only 25k:
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/for/4080698011.html
> 
> * Timber or Logs For Sale - $25000 (Sullivan County)*
> I have timber available or logs for sale, and asking for the timber bidding to start at 25,000, and if you wish to purchase without the biding process the price will be 35,000. Prefer (only) to do lump sum up front, cash due at signing. The logs on the ground (are mature) and ready to be cut into firewood.
> 
> On almost 40 acres, only eight trees per acre permitted cut. Your required to paid all fees, produce all permits, necessary documents inclusive of insurance and liability coverage and hauling and cleanup.
> 
> It's winter time again and I'm here to help for those of you who need firewood for your home.... The wind has blown down recently some hardwood trees that can be cut for firewood there. Buyer responsible for cleanup, pickup & hauling away at own expense ( 5,000 dollars for all fallen logs or best offer?)
> 
> *Note, firewood logs for sale on ground (mature) as much as you need. requirement- must pick up logs and haul away yourself. Amount for logs $5,000 . Contact; Mr. Ramon @ 1917.853.3020/845.557.6230


At first I thought you were buying timber on 40 acres for a clear cut. If normally stocked $35k might not be a bad deal but 8 firewood tree / acre???  That guy is smoking crack!


----------



## clemsonfor

And you have to take the tips with you?  Out in the middle of the woods?


----------



## Craig S.

The grammar is the real treat on this one: http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4170033333.html


----------



## BillLion

Craig S. said:


> The grammar is the real treat on this one: http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4170033333.html



Take the wood, and leave a copy of Hooked on Phonics.


----------



## rowerwet

this is good english for queens...


----------



## chazcarr

I have an ad that is on the fence for me.  Does anyone think this ad is worth the price?  Hard to get wood in my location and I like the look of easy to cut up slabs.

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/4095887213.html


----------



## clemsonfor

Its outsides and therefore not heartwood so its less dense.  Maybe its somewhat dry.  Has to be better than delivered greenwood. If hard up I may buy one bundle and see.  

Might want to post in a new thread and not the joke category.


----------



## Jon1270

chazcarr said:


> Does anyone think this ad is worth the price?



What does a cord of hardwood normally go for in your area?  $170 for a cord of unbucked slabs would be high in western PA, but that doesn't mean much for you.  If it's predominantly denser woods and not full of poplar, aspen, pine and such then it might be a good deal. The pictured bundle has relatively little bark, which is promising.


----------



## clemsonfor

Agreed if that's pine not a deal. If u can get a cord of split wood delivered for $225 not a deal. Weigh all options.


----------



## weatherguy

chazcarr said:


> I have an ad that is on the fence for me.  Does anyone think this ad is worth the price?  Hard to get wood in my location and I like the look of easy to cut up slabs.
> 
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/4095887213.html


 They go for $50 here but like the others have said depends on your regional prices for a cord. You can get all the cords of hardwood you want here for $150 delivered. What I don't like about slab wood is you have to cut it, you can make something to make the job easier and it will probably dry quicker than a cord of green splits but you have to weigh your options.


----------



## Robert C.

Poor guy in Stamford, CT is still trying to find someone to cut down his trees for free. http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/zip/4176771984.html


----------



## chazcarr

weatherguy said:


> They go for $50 here but like the others have said depends on your regional prices for a cord. You can get all the cords of hardwood you want here for $150 delivered. What I don't like about slab wood is you have to cut it, you can make something to make the job easier and it will probably dry quicker than a cord of green splits but you have to weigh your options.



Yeah I am going to Pass.  I found this ad and am going to give the guy a try.  Its all green wood anyways so why not pay green wood prices and get it all pre-split!  $155 a cord split and delivered is the best I have seen for anyone around me.


----------



## dmmoss51

I posted some ads in the wanted section last year.  I specified that I was only looking for down trees that needed cleaning up.  Wouldn't believe (or I bet you might) the number of replys I got for people wanting me to take down their trees haha.  Then I got someone, probably a dealer, writing me about how there was no way someone was going to give away BTUs for free.


----------



## clemsonfor

Moss what are they thinking?  CL is full of free wood ads. ESP here in the south. You could down forever going around cutting up down oak!


----------



## dmmoss51

Yea it didn't bug me too much but it gave me a chuckle we had some big storms a couple summers ago blow down a lot of trees.... wish I had been into burning back then I would I had more free wood than I could handle if I just drove around town with my saw in the truck!  I don't take down standing trees as I am not skilled or experienced enough for that but once its down I'm all over it!


----------



## clemsonfor

Cutting standing g trees is FUN!!  I don't cut yard trees as its too strrssfull but in the woods its fun to watch a monster hit the ground.  Even if they may get hung if felled wrong.


----------



## UncleJoe

Here's a good one. Just pull it out of the stream and pay me for the privilege of doing it.

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/4145537283.html



> Up rooted walnut tree for firewood/lumber. Measures 52ft with a base of 5ft and 4ft at the top of the trunk. Truck is fairly straight and would be great for lumber. There is also some American Sycamore branches that the walnut tree took down too. Make me an good offer and take what you want. Open access to the tree, but the tree did fall down over pretty shallow, narrow creek through.



Did you notice that the _truck_ is fairly straight.


----------



## clemsonfor

Did you notice that its 5dt in diameter


----------



## Jon1270

clemsonfor said:


> Did you notice that its 5dt in diameter



I'm thinking he meant circumference (i.e 19" in diameter at the base).  If that tree is 5' in diameter then the leaves on the nearby weeds are enormous.


----------



## chazcarr

clemsonfor said:


> Did you notice that its 5dt in diameter



So it is so large it enters the fifth dimension?  What type of splitter would you use for that?


----------



## UncleJoe

tsquini said:


> Craig's list tree felling. Right between the house and fence. Lucky dudes.



Don't really think it was luck. They knew what they were doing


----------



## siddfynch

UncleJoe said:


> Don't really think it was luck. They knew what they were doing



That was my thought too. Although they were a little lucky the tree grew with such short, mutant limbs.  Would have been more difficult if it had normal branches.


----------



## ohlongarm

Snigg said:


> This ad has been repeatedly posted.  I can't imagine why no one has hopped on it, lol.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/3979743200.html
> *free firewood (monessen pa )*
> 
> i have a few trees in my back yard i need cut down and you can have the wood the problem is one tree is leaning on my garage roof and the others are against my fence you will need to cut down without damaging any thing if interrested call me 724 684 4780
> 
> Location: monessen pa
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 3979743200
> 
> Posted: 2013-08-04, 9:22AM EDT
> 
> Updated: 2013-08-25, 7:26PM EDT
> 
> email to a friend


 
Someone needs to drop that tree on his house and teach him a lesson,then he can spend the next decade seeking restitution.


----------



## rowerwet

*(another in the you've got to be insured, have a chipper/stump grinder and clear my land for free series)*
* FREE-standing Cherry trees to cut (Bow, NH)*
Live 40ft + Tall Cherry trees to cut for firewood or lumber. possible oak, maple & pine too. must have insurance. you take all wood & branches or bring your own chipper for branches.


----------



## dmmoss51

Funny thing about that one... if you had 40+ foot talll Cherry treeS plural, thinking more than a dozen, you should find an actual timber harvester with at least some interest.  May not get the price you would when they can go in and clearcut a few acres.  We had a wood harvester pay pretty well to come in and take some walnut off my in-laws property.  He approached us. I know this is a more valuable species but they were willing to do quite a bit to get six nice logs.  And of course the tops we kept for firewood.  Now if this guy has two trees in a residential backyard, probably not going towork out as well.


----------



## AmarilloSlim

AmarilloSlim said:


> http://amarillo.craigslist.org/mat/4143019773.html maybe this 13 foot long by one foot diameter pecan log for $150 is more your style?


New price of $50. Atleast they cut the log up some... I originally said I would take it for my labor,fuel,saw,truck,trailer. No dice though.


----------



## chazcarr

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/4129647477.html

Something seems suspicious here.  I wonder what is going on.   Clearing his land to build?


----------



## AmarilloSlim

Sounds like a clearing effort.  Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## gregbesia

How about this gem?

http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/4145863386.html


----------



## weatherguy

gregbesia said:


> How about this gem?
> 
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/4145863386.html


 LOL, I'll swap a few splits nailed together in a box shape for 2 cords of your prime fire wood, I guess it doesn't hurt to try. I could cobble some of my splits together and make one with 2 days worth of firewood.


----------



## rowerwet

can't believe you would insult such artwork..
the only problem is this guy is in the wrong part of the country. If he actually lived in the Adirondacks people would snap items like this up to take home...


----------



## cygnus

Sir! Slowly step away from that dangerous firewood!  _sigh_.  They'll never learn...

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/4172597538.html 

*RE: Free Pine Firewood, Do not use as indoor firewood! (NJ) *
Pine is very dangerous as firewood to be used in fireplaces and wood burning stoves indoors. DO NOT USE as firewood for indoor fireplaces. Pine, due to its sap creats large amounts of creosote that builds up in chimneys eventually leading to chimney fires. I know this cause I am a firefighter and have seen too many house amd chimney fires due to this. So please take this warning and do not use the Pine wood as a fuel soucre for indoor fireplaces and wood burning stoves!


----------



## rowerwet

drop the saw and step away from the pine!
I don't get why we let people grow pine trees anymore, if "professionals" know how dangerous they are...
when pine firewood is outlawed only outlaws will burn pine!


----------



## CenterTree

gregbesia said:


> How about this gem?
> 
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/4145863386.html


"THIS CHEST WOULD MAKE A NICE COFFEE TABLE WITH - STORAGE USE TOO! JUST AND A GLASS TOP"

Yep, I imagine a large piece of glass would simply just set right on that box. I mean the top looks so flat and all.  LOL!


----------



## weatherguy

CenterTree said:


> "THIS CHEST WOULD MAKE A NICE COFFEE TABLE WITH - STORAGE USE TOO! JUST AND A GLASS TOP"
> 
> Yep, I imagine a large piece of glass would simply just set right on that box. I mean the top looks so flat and all.  LOL!


 Made with "tree wood" not that other kind of wood


----------



## rowerwet

*PINE FIREWOOD - $1 (BARRINGTON NH)*

PINE WOOD, SEVERAL CORD LOGGED, AND ABOUT 1 CORD ALREADY SOME CUT NOT SPLIT. YOU MUST HAUL. IT IS OK TO CUT AT THIS LOCATION OR HAVE A LOGGER COME HAUL IT OUT.

I WILL TRADE FOR SEASONED HARD WOOD THAT IS ALREADY CUT AND SPLIT. 1 CORD SEASONED HARD WOOD GETS YOU 2 CORD OF THE PINE

THE WOOD IS 1 YEAR OLD AND READY FOR OUT DOOR FURNACES!!

REASONABLE OFFERS ONLY PLEASE. NOT FOR FREE

hmm, seasoned hardwood for pine... what's the catch?


----------



## MDFisherman

Free- yes free pallets & firewood.
Older, seasoned wood...must pick up
local in Waldorf off of Berry Road.
Call for more information


----------



## BillLion

MDFisherman said:


> Free- yes free pallets & firewood.
> Older, seasoned wood...must pick up
> local in Waldorf off of Berry Road.
> Call for more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118266




If they throw in a tetanus shot for climbing in that pile it might be a sweet offer!


----------



## MrWhoopee

Not exactly funny. This is a $4000 generator! What's the scam? Email harvesting? I replied using my thow-away account. If it's real, I'll be lucky not to get a speeding ticket.

Inverter Quiet Generator EU6500is - $850


Brand New. Perfect for home back up power, RVs, outdoor events, job sites, and more. Super quiet

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## dmmoss51

maybe they're hot


----------



## AmarilloSlim

Generic photo..... Sounds to good to be true..... Phony advertisement is my take.


----------



## Charles1981

yea something is wrong, but definitely inquire that would be one hell of a deal.


----------



## MrWhoopee

AmarilloSlim said:


> Generic photo..... Sounds to good to be true..... Phony advertisement is my take.


 You, sir, are correct.

 I responded to a similar add (though not quite as "too good to be true"). I got a reply directing me to overstockclearancemart dot com.
It smelled really fishy, but I went thru the process. They even gave me a promo code good for $100 discount and free shipping. When I got to the payment page, the only option was Green Dot MoneyPak prepaid card. This is the same payment method required by the FBI virus. A little searching revealed that it is a very recently registered website with several other aliases and numerous scam complaints. Needless to say I cancelled out of the transaction.


----------



## Sinngetreu

Here's one you can use for crafts! 

* Wood for crafts or firewood (Cedar Falls) *






Large tree in CF needs to be taken down. You cut down and haul. Tons of good wood. Easy access for Truck or Ladders.


----------



## rowerwet

MrWhoopee said:


> You, sir, are correct.
> 
> I responded to a similar add (though not quite as "too good to be true"). I got a reply directing me to overstockclearancemart dot com.
> It smelled really fishy, but I went thru the process. They even gave me a promo code good for $100 discount and free shipping. When I got to the payment page, the only option was Green Dot MoneyPak prepaid card. This is the same payment method required by the FBI virus. A little searching revealed that it is a very recently registered website with several other aliases and numerous scam complaints. Needless to say I cancelled out of the transaction.


CL and scammers, I had someone reply to my pellet boiler, claimed they were on an oil platform and wanted to buy the boiler for thier son. They didn't pick at the price, just kept asking for my paypal email. I gave it to them, and they said they'd payed, simply follow the link they sent and I would be directed to my money. 
Funny thing, there was no email from paypal telling me I got payed. The "buyer" said to check my junk or spam folder. 
A quick search found that the link provided is a fake paypal, when you "log in" you give them your paypall pass word. 
The other hint, the guy kept refering to his "shipping agent" who would pick up the iterm, but he never asked about how heavy the boiler is, or when I would be  there to help load


----------



## lml999

Free firewood available - come and pick up.
Only condition - there is also some brush that you have to take with you.

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/zip/4210942598.html

Oh, and as long as you're here, maybe rake the yard a bit. Clean the gutters. I'll fax you my "Honey Do" list.


----------



## ErikR

From the Minneapolis Craigslist............  a seized up saw with the wrong chains The price seems way too high!



*Chainsaw (CS-310 echo 14") w/ Frozen engine - $100 (Lakeville)*

"Chainsaw froze during use which led to the unfortunate discovery that the oil/gas mixture was missing the oil. I already bought a replacement but was advised by the shops repair guy to post the chainsaw for $100 as likely someone is willing to tinker with it.

I have 3 or 4 chains for it and the current one was not dull at the time of mishap. These chains were purchased at home depot under the advise of the staff there, but the repair guy said its slightly the wrong chain type and advised against using them further. Got plently of use out of these wrong chains ... will include them but use at your own risk. The other chains are dull but can be resharpened fairly cheap.

Chainsaw worked flawlessly before the fuel screw up. (Yes, not one of my brighter moments)"


----------



## Sinngetreu

ErikR said:


> From the Minneapolis Craigslist............  a seized up saw with the wrong chains The price seems way too high!
> 
> 
> 
> *Chainsaw (CS-310 echo 14") w/ Frozen engine - $100 (Lakeville)*
> 
> "Chainsaw froze during use which led to the unfortunate discovery that the oil/gas mixture was missing the oil. I already bought a replacement but was advised by the shops repair guy to post the chainsaw for $100 as likely someone is willing to tinker with it.
> 
> I have 3 or 4 chains for it and the current one was not dull at the time of mishap. These chains were purchased at home depot under the advise of the staff there, but the repair guy said its slightly the wrong chain type and advised against using them further. Got plently of use out of these wrong chains ... will include them but use at your own risk. The other chains are dull but can be resharpened fairly cheap.
> 
> Chainsaw worked flawlessly before the fuel screw up. (Yes, not one of my brighter moments)"
> 
> 
> View attachment 118811




Yes please, let me buy your problem!


----------



## dmmoss51

Here's another cut down the tree for firewood but have insurance and sign for liability... funny thing is in the ad he even mentions what the tree service said so he's not willing to pay what he already go quoted!

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/for/4151843973.html


----------



## dmmoss51

ErikR said:


> From the Minneapolis Craigslist............  a seized up saw with the wrong chains The price seems way too high!
> *Chainsaw (CS-310 echo 14") w/ Frozen engine - $100*
> View attachment 118811



The chain saw shop guy wouldn't buy it to tinker with but thought he should sell to some else?  Hmmmmmm......


----------



## lazeedan

Dave I saw that ad a few weeks ago. That sounds like a good deal. Maybe we should split it. LOL!


----------



## dmmoss51

the wood or the liability?


----------



## lazeedan

I would only be interested in the wood.


----------



## Sinngetreu

dmmoss51 said:


> Here's another cut down the tree for firewood but have insurance and sign for liability... funny thing is in the ad he even mentions what the tree service said so he's not willing to pay what he already go quoted!
> 
> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/for/4151843973.html




WOW! Just..... wow.


----------



## MrWhoopee

http://redding.craigslist.org/for/4215604989.html

  100 AMP portable gas generator - $100 (Yreka)




Good and handy item to have when off-grid or hunting or camping. Much cheaper than "running the truck". Pays for it's self the second time out.
Note that I have no telephone, and my only method of communication is email or USPO. It also may take me a couple of days to respond to your reply.


----------



## rowerwet

MrWhoopee said:


> http://redding.craigslist.org/for/4215604989.html
> 
> 100 AMP portable gas generator - $100 (Yreka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good and handy item to have when off-grid or hunting or camping. Much cheaper than "running the truck". Pays for it's self the second time out.
> Note that I have no telephone, and my only method of communication is email or USPO. It also may take me a couple of days to respond to your reply.
> View attachment 118846


A for ingenuity, D for usefulness, now exactly what can I run on 100 amps......


----------



## MrWhoopee

rowerwet said:


> A for ingenuity, D for usefulness, now exactly what can I run on 100 amps......


It's a battery charger.


----------



## JSGAuto

I've seen people make simple arc welders like that.  It's popular in the jeep/offroad communty.


----------



## clemsonfor

rowerwet said:


> A for ingenuity, D for usefulness, now exactly what can I run on 100 amps......


100 amps at 12 volts!


----------



## lml999

dmmoss51 said:


> Here's another cut down the tree for firewood but have insurance and sign for liability... funny thing is in the ad he even mentions what the tree service said so he's not willing to pay what he already go quoted!
> 
> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/for/4151843973.html



Did the tree service guy identify the tree as "ash" or the CL poster as "an ash"?


----------



## dmmoss51

If the tree were down, I would come clean it up for free if I got to take the wood.  It's the cut it down part being close to the barn.  Renting a bucket lift to take it down in sections would be $235/day, liability insurance ??  I could buy wood cheaper.


----------



## richg

tsquini said:


> Craig's list tree felling. Right between the house and fence. Lucky dudes.




They got lucky with that drop. The fact that the jackwagon is trying to drop a big trunk with no guide rope, no personal protective equipment whatsoever, not even wearing a flipping tee shirt, indicates this person is a prime candidate for the Darwin Awards.


----------



## rowerwet

richg said:


> They got lucky with that drop. The fact that the jackwagon is trying to drop a big trunk with no guide rope, no personal protective equipment whatsoever, not even wearing a flipping tee shirt, indicates this person is a prime candidate for the Darwin Awards.


I kept watching for a bad ending, there are plenty of those on youtube, this guy will end up on one soon
like this guy


----------



## clemsonfor

Think u would have a properly tuned saw if your cutting 4ft trees down. It keeps bogging


----------



## clemsonfor

Like the chain brake sticking g. It stalled too


----------



## Bacffin

MrWhoopee said:


> http://redding.craigslist.org/for/4215604989.html
> 
> 100 AMP portable gas generator - $100 (Yreka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good and handy item to have when off-grid or hunting or camping. Much cheaper than "running the truck". Pays for it's self the second time out.
> Note that I have no telephone, and my only method of communication is email or USPO. It also may take me a couple of days to respond to your reply.
> View attachment 118846


That would be 100 amps "DC" if the alternator has not been modified.


----------



## weatherguy

Come cut my wood and clean up the mess in my yard and don't forget to pay me fort he privilege.

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/4219106489.html



> I have a pile of oak logs set aside for fire wood. Recently cut, easy access. You must cut it to loadable size chunks and drive it away. $125 per cord, approximately 3 cords available.


----------



## dmmoss51

'you MUST cut it to loadable size chunks'  ---- if I'm hauling it away what do you care what size I cut it to or whether I cut it at all????


----------



## Kenster

dmmoss51 said:


> 'you MUST cut it to loadable size chunks'  ---- if I'm hauling it away what do you care what size I cut it to or whether I cut it at all????



Mostly likely he wants to make sure that you don't ask for his help in loading up the wood.


----------



## Paul L

'Come Get My Free Wood Pile'

http://denver.craigslist.org/zip/4207326846.html


----------



## bigbarf48

The pallet doesn't look half bad


----------



## tekguy

weatherguy said:


> Come cut my wood and clean up the mess in my yard and don't forget to pay me fort he privilege.
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/4219106489.html


I just ordered hardwood logs at 90/cord delivered to my backyard an dropped right next to my woodshed

125 cord for logs you have to pick up, wth.. people


----------



## luv2byte

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/zip/4223112689.html


----------



## dmmoss51

tekguy said:


> I just ordered hardwood logs at 90/cord delivered to my backyard an dropped right next to my woodshed
> 
> 125 cord for logs you have to pick up, wth.. people



Could always make an offer...


----------



## Paul L

Uhhh .... Ummm ... I'll take two half cords please. 

_Dry pinyon firewood for sale, Will deliver for free within certain distance, stacking is 10$ extra. call eric 719-989-9110
$225 a cord $100 half cord

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/for/4183232320.html_


----------



## dmmoss51

Heck I'll take 3 while they're at it!


----------



## Mary Briggeman

"Ready to burn mixed oak and locust firewood. This wood was cut and split last fall, and I assure you that it is ready to meet your heating needs."

LOL! I guess his heating needs might be a bit different than mine, eh? His price is $165, though so I might be tempted...


----------



## jatoxico

Mary Briggeman said:


> "Ready to burn mixed oak and locust firewood. This wood was cut and split last fall, and I assure you that it is ready to meet your heating needs."
> 
> LOL! I guess his heating needs might be a bit different than mine, eh? His price is $165, though so I might be tempted...



It can sit another year if you get it for the right price. I should do it but I'm a degenerate scrounger.


----------



## Snigg

This ad has been posted for months.....

© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
I have a couple trees that need to be cut down and who ever cuts them can have the wood . they both are close to my garage so they will need to be taken down in sections without damaging my garage if interested call me 724 684 6869

Location: monessen pa
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offer


----------



## bigbarf48

How tempting


----------



## WiscWoody

I get free wood up here in Wisconsin easily. There is so much wood here that most land owners will give me fallen Maple and Oak and some Poplar.But it has been taking a toll on my back lifting big rounds. You can see from my avatar I have 23 racks 10' by 6' filled and I can make a few more racks next summer and fill them to.I guess I'm lucky for living in the sticks sometimes. Btw, I have -33 outside now. chilly!


----------



## chazcarr

OK, this one made me laugh, he didn't even leave a number.


----------



## WiscWoody

Sinngetreu said:


> Here's one you can use for crafts!
> 
> * Wood for crafts or firewood (Cedar Falls) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large tree in CF needs to be taken down. You cut down and haul. Tons of good wood. Easy access for Truck or Ladders.


well yaa!! you can tell on first sight that's what anyone would use it for!! LOL


----------



## WiscWoody

chazcarr said:


> OK, this one made me laugh, he didn't even leave a number.


 I thought so too but I see they have a contact button on CL now and his number is listed. He doesnt say how much wood for the price though. Hmm....


----------



## chazcarr

hermancm said:


> I thought so too but I see they have a contact button on CL now and his number is listed. He doesnt say how much wood for the price though. Hmm....



I'll be damned, where did that button come from.  Anyways, I was mostly laughing at the wording.


----------



## Sinngetreu

hermancm said:


> well yaa!! you can tell on first sight that's what anyone would use it for!! LOL



Yeah, when I saw it, I immediately thought napkin holder and matching toothpick vase.


----------



## Mryank9

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/4253885825.html

who wants to cut it down?


----------



## Craig S.

Mryank9 said:


> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/4253885825.html
> 
> who wants to cut it down?



Here's another job:  http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/zip/4290842495.html

While I'm there doing free maintenance, I hope they let me stain the deck, rake the leaves, and paint the fence too!


----------



## BillLion

After months of being continually reposted, I see none of the lazy burners (including me) have picked up this steal:

http://hartford.craigslist.org/zip/4289364492.html

In case it comes down:

* free fire wood *










Free fire wood. Freshly cut trees.


----------



## Newschool

http://allentown.craigslist.org/for/4270045189.html

"We have a big bunch of good elm and maple from trees we recently cut down. Split and cut into firewood size pcs. - ready to burn!"

Yep, just cut down and ready to burn! 

"This wood was just cut about 2 months ago. It does burn fine but may make it a little harder to get fire started since it's still a little green. If you mix it in with seasoned wood or at good at making fires it'll be just fine."


----------



## weatherguy

I see this guy lowered his price from $420 cord, business must be slow

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/4291668044.html



> Cord Seasoned Premium Oak *Firewood* - $360 (Sutton, Ma)


----------



## weatherguy

Seasoned wood, that they cut and split as they go 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/4291689044.html



> We are selling seasoned hardwood firewood. This wood has been in the tree length form for a year and we are now cutting and splitting as we go. Cut, split, delivered. length is cut 16"-18". same day/next day delivery available. Call the pros. Advantage Enterprises Inc ALB # 209... call 508 248 7093


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/4263983133.html
*Wanted-Someone To Take Down Tall Trees-Wood From One In Exchange (Arlington) *

Looking for someone with experience, to fell several tall fir and hemlock trees, drop two at a time and take firewood from one as payment, and cut other into 16" rounds, so I can split it for my own firewood. Thanks.


----------



## clemsonfor

Seasoned wood that has just been split Haha yra that oak is going to look like they hosed it down prior to delivery even after a year!  The green wood folks will like that. The ones that r not truly green wood guys the ones who can't or don't burn it as soon as they sever the stump!  But that's still green and still is no where near seasoned!


----------



## ridensnow23

Snigg said:


> This ad has been posted for months.....
> 
> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> I have a couple trees that need to be cut down and who ever cuts them can have the wood . they both are close to my garage so they will need to be taken down in sections without damaging my garage if interested call me 724 684 6869
> 
> Location: monessen pa
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offer



I'm embarrassed to say this is not far from me.  Maybe I should give him a call just for fun.

Not everyone in Pgh is this naive I promise.


----------



## BillLion

ridensnow23 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say this is not far from me.  Maybe I should give him a call just for fun.
> 
> Not everyone in Pgh is this naive I promise.



Pretty sweet deal. Especially if it's some awesome wood like willow or tree of Heaven!


----------



## WiscWoody

blacktail said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/4263983133.html
> *Wanted-Someone To Take Down Tall Trees-Wood From One In Exchange (Arlington) *
> 
> Looking for someone with experience, to fell several tall fir and hemlock trees, drop two at a time and take firewood from one as payment, and cut other into 16" rounds, so I can split it for my own firewood. Thanks.


But actually now that your done I think half of the first tree is enough for your work....


----------



## chazcarr

Oh Boy!


----------



## paul bunion

chazcarr said:


> Oh Boy!



If that was my neighbor I would take the sheet of plywood to use as a roof on my stack.  That's about it.


----------



## NCFord

I generally don't like buying firewood but I am getting a little low this year so I thought I would try craigslist.  I found a guy who had "seansoned wood"  So I talked to him on the phone and he said his was cut and stacked for a least a year and his price was good.  I thought great it should at least be ok. Well I get to his place and split and few logs and tested them with my moisture meter and they all were 35-40% MC so I asked him when they were split and he finally said within the last week...I did not really need a moisture meter the wood was just about dripping.  Anyway, I thought I would buy a load anyways and stack it for next to help me get ahead. As I was talking to the guy he got on this rant that the wood would never be drier than it was right now because of the moisture in the air??  I tried to explain to him that if left split it will dry considerably in a fairly short amount of time.  He then said that in order to have dry firewood I would have to WRAP IT IN PLASTIC FROM TOP TO BOTTON TO LET IT DRY.
He was very clear that that's how to dry firewood.  I mean really?  I think he thought I was nuts for asking for dry firewood.  After the comment about the plastic
I decided not to buy any wood from him just on principle.  I just cannot support such ignorance, especially from a place that appeared to sell a fair amount of wood. 
I the funniest part for me was me trying to explain to my kids why we went to buy firewood but did not actually come home with anything.  oh well


----------



## lml999

Paul L said:


> Uhhh .... Ummm ... I'll take two half cords please.
> 
> _Dry pinyon firewood for sale, Will deliver for free within certain distance, stacking is 10$ extra. call eric 719-989-9110
> $225 a cord $100 half cord
> 
> http://pueblo.craigslist.org/for/4183232320.html_



How much for two half cords?


----------



## owingsia

Check this one out! 
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/for/4310466177.html


----------



## BillLion

owingsia said:


> Check this one out!
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/for/4310466177.html



It is hilarious when people have such unrealistic expectations. The crickets they'll be hearing will be a nice reality check.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

Couldn't resist posting this one.  Come cut down my trees.  You'll have to climb them to remove the limbs from the top down before you drop them.  In exchange for the free cherry wood leave me your pick up, small child, etc:

Very large cherry trees for firewood for your ? (Middletown,De) 

I'm looking for either a golf cart,Guns,Crossbow,Small kids dirt bike,Adult size 4 wheeler,Hunting or fishing stuff,small pickup truck,or ?.I have some very nice , large cheery trees that I'm willing to trade.Must be cut down.Someone will need to climb and cut some off before dropping the whole tree. 

http://delaware.craigslist.org/bar/4291094195.html


----------



## owingsia

Not craigs list but still funny! 
http://notalwaysright.com/lack-of-heir-conditioning/6084


----------



## BEConklin

Clyde S. Dale said:


> .I have some very nice , large cheery trees that I'm willing to trade.
> 
> http://delaware.craigslist.org/bar/4291094195.html



....the wood from cheery trees burns better than the wood from sad trees.


----------



## richg

owingsia said:


> Check this one out!
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/for/4310466177.html



But don't forget, those are LOGS. They are worth more than branches.


----------



## BillLion

* Seasoned, split firewood for sale - $175 (Simsbury) *






Split, stacked and seasoned wood for sale 175/cord delivered. 10 dollars off per extra cord. Contact Adam at Adam's Tree Service (860)817-9594. We are a fully licensed and insured tree company out of Manchester, Ct and have very competitive rates, call today to schedule a free estimate.

*Sounds great (especially the price for our area), but I called.*

Me: "Just curious, what kind of wood is it and how long has it been split?"
Him: "Mostly oak and some maple."
Me: "Great. And how long ago was it split?"
Him: "It's not split yet, but don't worry it won't take me long to do. The trees were cut a year ago so it's good to go."
Me: "Thanks so much and have a great day."

Funny thing, I do believe that HE BELIEVES it's good to go.


----------



## BrotherBart

I would have him on the way with six cord in a heartbeat.


----------



## BillLion

BrotherBart said:


> I would have him on the way with six cord in a heartbeat.



Sure, you just know you'd have to sit on it for a year or 2. I'm thinking I'll be good for next year, but this season is running a little tight for me...we'll see.


----------



## BillLion

BrotherBart said:


> I would have him on the way with six cord in a heartbeat.



Funny, you gave me the idea to stockpile some primo stuff. I called back and asked if he had any BL and he said he just gives that away because he wasn't sure how it burned. 

This definitely convinces me he isn't trying to hustle anyone with "seasoned" firewood, but generally doesn't know.

I told him black locust was amazing and he should definitely keep it to sell to people like me in the future!


----------



## BrotherBart

If he was near me my saws and splitter would be headed for craigslist.


----------



## BillLion

BrotherBart said:


> If he was near me my saws and splitter would be headed for craigslist.



Are cords more expensive in your area? I generally have to pay $250 delivered for seasoned to seasoned-ish wood.


----------



## BrotherBart

$200 and up.


----------



## Bad Wolf

Heres one, you'll have to take his word for it that its seasoned since he specifies "no testing please!!"

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/4317148465.html


----------



## blacktail

No testing. Lol.


----------



## razerface

Bad Wolf said:


> Heres one, you'll have to take his word for it that its seasoned since he specifies "no testing please!!"
> 
> http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/4317148465.html



i bet he means "no texting"


----------



## Bad Wolf

Duh... I didn't think of that.  but its more fun my way.


----------



## BillLion

razerface said:


> i bet he means "no texting"



Yeah, he probably just writes with a lisp


----------



## BEConklin

BillLion said:


> Yeah, he probably just writes with a lisp



If so - be careful if he tries to sell you pith oak.


----------



## WiscWoody

*Here's a splitter with power! I wish he'd put a picture of it in the ad.*

* Log Splitter - $750 (Rock Creek)*



























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
Log Splitter with Ford Pinto motor. Nothing I haven't been able to split with it ever. Approx. 60 horse. Runs GREAT!! Call Curt 651-295-0640

Location: Rock Creek
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4266907879


posted: a month ago


updated: 13 days ago


email to friend


♥ best of


----------



## richg

Here is a beauty from North Jersey. Look at those "seasoned" logs, and best of all, they're only $50.00!


----------



## mol1jb

richg said:


> Here is a beauty from North Jersey. Look at those "seasoned" logs, and best of all, they're only $50.00!


 
Oh wow...


----------



## BEConklin

I suppose you can burn bamboo.....I got a chuckle out of this anyway - especially considering CT's law against planting invasive bamboo species that encroach on a neighbor's property...a law which provides for fines of as much as* $100 per day *until the plant is eradicated from your neighbor's property...


----------



## jatoxico

BEConklin said:


> I suppose you can burn bamboo.....I got a chuckle out of this anyway - especially considering CT's law against planting invasive bamboo species that encroach on a neighbor's property...a law which provides for fines of as much as* $100 per day *until the plant is eradicated from your neighbor's property...


 Yeah cause if you did want bamboo just buying it would be so much more difficult than bringing your excavator to remove for free what this guy should have never planted in the first place. PS They are enacting laws around here too due to the invasive and destructive habit of certain strains.


----------



## farmboy05

Here's who probably takes the "cut down my tree and haul it away" jobs. Although he does cover himself with the "split-able" portion bit:


----------



## Pellet_Pete

Here's one...may contain random pieces of trash, unidentifiable softwoods, and may be covered in 2+ft of snow.  Bring your shovel!


======================
* Seasoned Cord Fire Wood - $25 (East Longmeadow)*





Winter is here! Seasoned fire wood, don't wait and pay top dollar when it gets really cold, cash and carry, you load- $25 for one 36" Hoop full or 1/2 Ton Pickup Truck load for $80- no delivery, thanks! Dwain 413-XXX-XXXX 10am-9pm only please. Wood Stove also available.


----------



## valley ranch

Free Firewoodllllllllllllllllllllllll
The tree has fallen on my house in Carson City. You need to cut up, stack it for me. You will also, please fix the roof, I have the material for that here. The big limbs you can have for firewood as well as all the branches. You cut, you haul away. Leave massage
http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/zip/4210942598.html

Don't let this on get away.


----------



## farmboy05

Already taken down. To many "screw you" calls? lol


----------



## clemsonfor

Yep tried to see it and down


----------



## BrotherBart

I'll do everything but the "massage".


----------



## Jon1270

That had to be satire.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

farmboy05 said:


> Already taken down. To many "screw you" calls? lol



Or someone agreed to the work?


----------



## CenterTree

BrotherBart said:


> I'll do everything but the "massage".


How exactly does one "leave a massage"?


----------



## BrotherBart

CenterTree said:


> How exactly does one "leave a massage"?



Quickly.


----------



## BEConklin

BrotherBart said:


> Quickly.



and in disguise, if you're married...


----------



## BillLion

This one is amazing! http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/4333289037.html

"Must be clean and neat HARD WORK NO LIABILITY Cut your finger, put in your pocket, take it home to mama. Bring your own or sharp chainsaw, 1 for 5 cord No B.S. booze or drugs. Must have equipment God Bless 860-644-8486 or 860-707-5727 59 cord pile"


----------



## BrotherBart




----------



## Kevin Dolan

Paulywalnut said:


> What is Costimize? The guy needs spell check desperately.


A costimize is someone from Costa Rica


----------



## blacktail

Saw this in the classified section of a hunting website.
"I'm heading up today to get a load of fir, trying to off-set the price of buying the Hancock pass.  I have a long bed pickup so I figure it should be able to hold at least 3/4 of a cord.  Would deliver if in the orting, Bonney lake area.  Not sure if it will be split or not but it should be seasoned, I'm not looking for green wood.  Would like to get 140.00, I'm pretty sure a full cord is selling for a lot more.  Send me a pm and ill check the site before I leave the woods.  Local sale only unless you want to come get it."

Dude hasn't found or cut the wood yet, but it'll be seasoned.


----------



## pen

blacktail said:


> Dude hasn't found or cut the wood yet, but it'll be seasoned.



Depends on what he finds in someone's back lot along the way


----------



## Hoozie

Dear Mr. Random guy on craigslist who now heats with gas and just wants to get rid of their wood, don't get mad at me when your ad says $50 for a 'large truck load', and I come get a 'large truck load', and pay $60.  And if I suggest that you should instead list a price/cord, refuse to, then say that everyone else knew what a 'large truck load' meant.  

fwiw, it worked out to $90/cord, which, considering the $100-$135 for similar wood from real firewood sellers in this area, isn't a bad price for someone just looking to get rid of what they have.


----------



## craigbaill

richg said:


> Here is a beauty from North Jersey. Look at those "seasoned" logs, and best of all, they're only $50.00!


Nah, here in jersey those are "well seasoned" !  Honestly, we are not all like that here in nj.


----------



## cighon

Not a laugh but sad business dealings.   http://newjersey.craigslist.org/wan/4324722626.html    fire wood scam




© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
if you see a group selling firewood under 973-479-9820 avoid them they are selling garbage wood thats frozen in blocks of ice and snow has no uniformed cuts or splitting many pieces will not even fit into the doors of my large woodstove after the ice and snow is removed this is just a warning you can do what ever you feel is best.


----------



## SeattleRider

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/grd/4345065318.html

"I have 6-7 large trees (70-100 feet tall - fir, hemlock, maple, maybe a cedar) that I'd like to get rid of. If you'll come and SAFELY take these down, you can have the timber for milling/firewood/whatever. You'll need to be able to climb, limb, and section the trees and drop them in a direction I'll specify. I'd prefer a licensed and bonded timber service, but will consider entrepreneurs with a signed liability form and a $500 cash damage deposit to be returned once the trees are safely removed. You can drive a pickup truck to the felling area for quicker loading, but must avoid driving across a drain field. 

I believe this work to be fairly easy for an experienced crew, but you could come and see for yourself."


----------



## blazincajun

SeattleRider said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/grd/4345065318.html
> 
> "I have 6-7 large trees (70-100 feet tall - fir, hemlock, maple, maybe a cedar) that I'd like to get rid of. If you'll come and SAFELY take these down, you can have the timber for milling/firewood/whatever. You'll need to be able to climb, limb, and section the trees and drop them in a direction I'll specify. I'd prefer a licensed and bonded timber service, but will consider entrepreneurs with a signed liability form and a $500 cash damage deposit to be returned once the trees are safely removed. You can drive a pickup truck to the felling area for quicker loading, but must avoid driving across a drain field.
> 
> I believe this work to be fairly easy for an experienced crew, but you could come and see for yourself."



CL Poster
You are nuts and living in a dream world.


----------



## SeattleRider

blazincajun said:


> CL Poster
> You are nuts and living in a dream world.



True, but then I came across this one: http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/grd/4344635227.html

I guess it is all about supply and demand.


----------



## dougand3

Is this the yellow brick road of firewood?
When you get to the end of the rack, are Dorothy and Toto waiting?
Is the stacker...like really short? maybe a little drunk?

CL ad....
Red oak wood for sale uhual short bed truck I will deliver inside Cullman County for $90


----------



## blacktail

Good lord...
http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/4347371912.html


----------



## clemsonfor

Haha, that stump add is hilarious. What is wrong with people Yes come cut this half rotted stump up for firewood. Dull your chain every cut cause the dirt stuck to it and take home enough wood for 2 days if your lucky???


----------



## Razo

Ok I got one. The underline was added by me

*Firewood - $1 (Mohrsville) *

I am going to be in need of some firewood very soon. Im looking for seasoned and ready to burn.It does not need to be split. I can handle 16-18 inch peices. I have a trailer and can haul. Quote me a price And i may just take up on the offer. This is an asap request,
484-388-3005 Call or text. Thanks


----------



## Trktrd

This could easily become the longest thread in the history of forums! I was just browsing CL in the "Free" section, lots of firewood, and so many ridiculous ads. The supply of laughs is endless.


----------



## blacktail

SeattleRider said:


> True, but then I came across this one: http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/grd/4344635227.html
> 
> I guess it is all about supply and demand.



I just noticed the safety shorts he has on in one of his pics...


----------



## BillLion

One could argue about the value (I wouldn't do it), but I underlined the "WHAT???" moment:

* Fresh cut oak tree( firewood) - $150 (Plainville) *


















Fire wood just cut Friday needs to go $200 as dry as it gets! There's a chit load of oak all cut between 14"to24"
http://hartford.craigslist.org/for/4354741255.html


----------



## KD0AXS

Here's a good deal...free wood if you hire a professional tree service to take them down! 


Black Walnut Trees (2) (Shoreview, MN)

I have two large black walnut trees that I would like to give away. Both trees are healthy and still standing. You will need to find and insured tree service to take them down at your cost, but the wood is all yours. I will help you remove trees from my yard. And they are both free. Thank you.







http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/zip/4360298840.html


----------



## BillLion

KD0AXS said:


> Here's a good deal...free wood if you hire a professional tree service to take them down!
> 
> 
> Black Walnut Trees (2) (Shoreview, MN)
> 
> I have two large black walnut trees that I would like to give away. Both trees are healthy and still standing. You will need to find and insured tree service to take them down at your cost, but the wood is all yours. I will help you remove trees from my yard. And they are both free. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/zip/4360298840.html



This has to be a spoof. Or someone loosely tethered to reality. Not sure...


----------



## Sinngetreu

KD0AXS said:


> Here's a good deal...free wood if you hire a professional tree service to take them down!
> 
> 
> Black Walnut Trees (2) (Shoreview, MN)
> 
> I have two large black walnut trees that I would like to give away. Both trees are healthy and still standing. You will need to find and insured tree service to take them down at your cost, but the wood is all yours. I will help you remove trees from my yard. And they are both free. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/zip/4360298840.html




Is it really free if you have to pay someone to cut them down for you? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BEConklin

blacktail said:


> I just noticed the safety shorts he has on in one of his pics...
> View attachment 128620



Dang fool! He forgot his Hi-Vis safety shoes


----------



## Macpolski

BillLion said:


> ….  Or someone loosely tethered to reality. Not sure...


That line cracked me up.  Love it.


----------



## farmboy05

If Craigslist is any indication, maybe I should plant my entire acreage to black walnut trees, then come retirement I should be able to sell them all for... ONE MILLION DOLLARS!! (Que the Dr. Evil pinky in corner of mouth)


----------



## dougand3

* Red oak firewood = rent - $40 (south huntsville)*

*Warm up these cold nights with a cozy fire. $40 for the width of a truck and three logs high. Need money for rent plz help.*









I ain't getting near him unless he puts his shoes on. 
Wonder if he'll notice when flaming limb falls out and rolls on the carpet?
Is that fire built with "logs"?


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

* free walnut tree (nesquehoning)*














© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
401 east catawissa
(google map) (yahoo map)

Huge walnut tree free for the taking. Must be insured and qualified cutter. Other trees on property if interested. 570 657 1274 if interested

_____________________________

Someone with a sense of humor added:

* Free Walnut Stump (nesquehoning)*



© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
401 east catawissa
(google map) (yahoo map)

Have a Walnut stump I'll need ground after I get a licensed and insured tree professional to remove it for free. You can keep the sawdust if you want to grind it.

You must be a licensed and insured grinder.

Other stumps on property will be available if I can get someone to cut them down for free, too. if interested.


----------



## blacktail

This is right in the farm and garden section where plenty of people are selling wood and offering delivery. Just none of them are selling it for $100 a cord. 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/4366755398.html
*Want cords of Maple/Alder firewood for next year. - $100 (Centralia) *
I'm looking for Maple /Alder firewood for next Winter. Will pay 100.00 per cord (full cord).Delivered!


----------



## dougand3

*Fire Wood Free (Eva, AL.)*

I need some one that needs fire wood to cut on halves. I have the trees ,you cut the tree and split the wood and you get half free. About 3 miles south of Eva, AL. Email me or call, no text. Thank You.


This may work in some areas. Around here, this is ridiculous. No one would give away half (really more) of their work. Too many totally free trees to be had.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

More people want a free tree service to do their yard work...

* Free Firewood - Fallen Cherry Tree (Glenolden, PA - Delco)*















If you are willing to remove the ENTIRE tree from my yard (and leave no mess), you can have the wood for FREE. You will need to supply your own Tools and Helpers. ***You and your helpers MUST be qualified to handle this type of job.

Any Pieces of wood or branches you don't want will need to be thrown into the woods at the back of my property. Please don't leave me a mess.

I'd prefer to finalize arrangements by phone...so emails that include a phone number will be answered first.

Thanks!

P.S. I will delete this ad once the wood is gone. 

____________________

Don't leave a mess, y'all. Simply ridiculous.


----------



## BillLion

Pennsyltucky Chris said:


> P.S. I will delete this ad once the wood is gone.



He won't be using that delete button any time soon.


----------



## mark cline

The question is ..........if you left a mess ......would he notice it ???????????


----------



## Longstreet

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/zip/4374374970.html






FREE 40 year old Sycamore tree. Apx 80 to 100 feet tall. Great hardwood for furniture. Straight limbs.
Cut it down and howl it away. 


Looks like a lot of fun taking that tree down piece by piece and removing the entire thing for a little wood.


----------



## dougand3

Longstreet said:


> howl it away.


I guess they're looking for werewolf tree surgeons??????


----------



## clemsonfor

Notices the "Howl" it away too.

Who uses sycamore for furniture anyway?

These posts really are ridiculous.

Why do city people think single trees are so valuable? Esp when towering over stuff?? They must see removals all the time seeing as they live in a city!!


----------



## BillLion

clemsonfor said:


> Notices the "Howl" it away too.
> 
> Who uses sycamore for furniture anyway?
> 
> These posts really are ridiculous.
> 
> Why do city people think single trees are so valuable? Esp when towering over stuff?? They must see removals all the time seeing as they live in a city!!



Imagine when reality sets in for our out of touch friends: "Wait a minute, you mean people actually pay people to cut trees down? That sounds made up..."


----------



## clemsonfor

Yea I guess they think the tree service pays those people for the opportunity to come cut down their super technical high risk tree with 4 guys working all day , one climber 2 ground guys and a guy in a bucket. To piece the tree down and then blow it into a chip van? Where they have half a million tied up in gear???

I mean seriously?


----------



## weatherguy

I like this one, why buy from the dealer in the same town when you can buy from me for double the price

http://worcester.craigslist.org/for/4372922925.html


----------



## Bagelboy

_Unrelated, but made me laugh! Used, One man, 7 woman hot tub, $750._


----------



## KD0AXS

Here's the deal of the century. You can have this pile of logs for only $600. All you have to do is haul it, cut it, split it, stack it, and wait for it to season! 

(I wouldn't even call them "logs". Looks like whole trees that were just felled and pushed into a pile) 

Firewood logs - $600 (Shafer)


Mixed firewood logs for sale. $600 or best offer.


----------



## BillLion

KD0AXS said:


> Here's the deal of the century. You can have this pile of logs for only $600. All you have to do is haul it, cut it, split it, stack it, and wait for it to season!
> 
> (I wouldn't even call them "logs". Looks like whole trees that were just felled and pushed into a pile)
> 
> Firewood logs - $600 (Shafer)
> 
> 
> Mixed firewood logs for sale. $600 or best offer.



This will definitely fall into the "or best offer" category.


----------



## clemsonfor

I might offer $20 for the chance to cut that??


----------



## smokedragon

dougand3 said:


> *Fire Wood Free (Eva, AL.)*
> 
> I need some one that needs fire wood to cut on halves. I have the trees ,you cut the tree and split the wood and you get half free. About 3 miles south of Eva, AL. Email me or call, no text. Thank You.
> 
> 
> This may work in some areas. Around here, this is ridiculous. No one would give away half (really more) of their work. Too many totally free trees to be had.



I actually took a lady up on this offer once, but it was good firewood and I could pull my trailer right up next to it.  5 decent sized trees (2 hickory, 2 maple and one oak) had been cut out of a powerline easement.  All were between 12 and 16" diameter at the base.  She had already limbed them all with her little electric chain saw.  Deal was I cut the trunks and leave every other piece on the ground for her to collect later.  Not a bad deal for a trailer full of wood.


----------



## clemsonfor

Yea not bad for you but if you had to buck it and split it and then give her half...not a good deal.


----------



## smokedragon

Yeah....splitting for her would have been a deal breaker.  Honestly, if I had to limb all of that, it might have been a deal breaker.


----------



## smokedragon

Found this one yesterday, thought i would put it up here before I forgot about it

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/zip/4379394356.html

Screen shot below (cause it will eventually go away).



If you are in need of wood to heat your home, and it is your only heat source, you will burn pine.

Also, please note it's in the "free" section.


----------



## dougand3

HURRY! Get yo free timber!

*Free Branches and Timber (Somerville/Morgan City)*
*I have two big piles of branches and light timber that you can have for free. It's in two neat piles right by the side of the road for easy and quick pick-up. This would make good kindling for a burn pile (some is even good for fireplace) or could be thrown through a wood chipper for some great fresh mulch. If you want to come get it, let me know and I'll give the address - can be picked up anytime. Thanks for your interest.*

*

*


----------



## BrotherBart

I would need a pro saw...


----------



## SeattleRider

dougand3 said:


> HURRY! Get yo free timber!
> 
> *Free Branches and Timber (Somerville/Morgan City)*
> *I have two big piles of branches and light timber that you can have for free. It's in two neat piles right by the side of the road for easy and quick pick-up. This would make good kindling for a burn pile (some is even good for fireplace) or could be thrown through a wood chipper for some great fresh mulch. If you want to come get it, let me know and I'll give the address - can be picked up anytime. Thanks for your interest.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 130043
> *


At least those are free, check this one out  Tons and Tons of firewood lol

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/for/4383057172.html


----------



## valley ranch

contact 

x prohibited[?] 
Posted: a day ago

* free scrap or firewood pieces (nw Reno)*



































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
3560 zion Ln.
(google map) (yahoo map)

burn it, use it.

d


----------



## valley ranch

No picture,but I can visualize from the description.

* tree cuttings (Reno)*


























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
Santa Ana Drive at Mira Loma Drive
(google map) (yahoo map)

We have been cutting down a tree slowly...so we have quite a bit of tree branch cuttings. About 6-8 feet long. Great for back yard fire pit or something. 

Also have evergreen tree branch cuttings.

Hoping someone will remove for us. We do not have a truck to haulaway. Will help load. All is free and short trip from location to street parking. 

Please text 775-453-5170 if you are interested. Serious inquiries in any of it only please.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4345635275


posted: 25 days ago


updated: a day ago


email to friend


♥ best of [?]

Avoid scams, deal l


----------



## Tom Wallace

smokedragon said:


> Found this one yesterday, thought i would put it up here before I forgot about it
> 
> http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/zip/4379394356.html
> 
> Screen shot below (cause it will eventually go away).
> 
> View attachment 130020



Huh. I guess beggars *can* be choosers.


----------



## smokedragon

He only wants the trees close enough to hit his house cut down

*Free Wood (Eden N.C.) *













© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
1409 South Avenue
(google map) (yahoo map)

Hi I Have Three Trees I Need Cut Down You Can Have The Wood For Free If You Cut Them Down For Free!

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

This guy argued with me extensively that his wood was seasoned. 

http://allentown.craigslist.org/grd/4381353120.html

* Need firewood?*




















Seasoned firewood for sale. 1 piece or entire pile.......$75.00 per pickup load mounded to top of cab picked up. All other trucks/ trailers call for pricing..... Delivery available call for pricing.....WOOD WILL BURN IMMEDIATELY! Pile is 1 + years old.... Split wood and delivery available call for pricing....all hardwood. Oak, cherry, ash, hickory etc...


----------



## smokedragon

Wow.....I think some of that would be as bad or worse than green wood.  

Some people just don't know rotten doesn't equal seasoned.


----------



## dougand3

*Free trees for firewood (Guntersville)

I have some huge hardwood trees.. You cut them and you can have them.. I also have some that are already cut down you can have them as well.. I will expect that you know what your doing because these trees are very close to my home.
Thank you
Shawn*


Let’s see...you want $1000 of expert tree service for free. How about this instead...you fix my car AC and I’ll give you an ashtray full of cig butts for hamster cage bedding.


----------



## KD0AXS

dougand3 said:


> *Free trees for firewood (Guntersville)
> 
> I have some huge hardwood trees.. You cut them and you can have them.. I also have some that are already cut down you can have them as well.. I will expect that you know what your doing because these trees are very close to my home.
> Thank you
> Shawn*
> 
> 
> Let’s see...you want $1000 of expert tree service for free. How about this instead...you fix my car AC and I’ll give you an ashtray full of cig butts for hamster cage bedding.



On a similar note:

*Free Oak Wood Trees Firewood (Elk River)

I have some live oak trees that I would like removed. These trees are healthy with no animal holes. Some are very easy access and some are close to garage/house. Free if you take down and haul away. Must take the brush as well. Must be experienced, licensed and insured.* 

So, you want a professional tree service to come out, take down your trees, and haul everything including the brush away, all for free?  Sorry, I don't think it works that way.


----------



## Jon1270

My favorite recent ad...

* Live Hickory and Oak Trees for sale (whole tree) (Liberty twp) *



















© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

I have two live trees on my mothers property, one is a hickory and the other is an Oak, not sure what type of oak. 

Hickory ; Roughly 14 inches in diameter, a few feet up on trunk. Tree is incredibly straight and appears to be flawless. Very healthy. 75 feet tall? just a guess. See pictures

Oak: Either white or red Oak, not sure which. Also very straight and has a trunk circumference of almost EIGHT FEET !

Lots of board-feet in both of these trees and could be worth a ton on money for furniture, cabinets, etc. Both trees are both still live in ground. Buyer is responsible for harvesting trees and removing all lumber (some smaller branches can be drug into our woods but bigger ones need taken) Care must be taken to the yard as well, as we are going to be selling the property soon. We want to sell these trees before it goes up for sale. Call/text/email offers for one or both. Package deal will be done for both. I know these trees can be worth a lot of money once they are milled down. I understand that a lot of work is required to getting them into that state so I don't expect supplier prices for them. Offer must be reasonable though. This ad will be deleted once trees are cut and sold. Hurry on this offer before they start to bloom this spring!

Keywords - Oak hickory lumber hardwood hard wood furniture cabinet table tree mill board feet harvest removal firewood fire smoker bon fire bbq summer chainsaw saw fell yarder spruce pine roots axe chop cut split splitter amish homemade


----------



## Longstreet

* free trees, pine, maple, oak (stone mountain conyers, athens, columbus)*

I have 1.5 acres of mature trees for free if you take down. it is on flat land and easy to get to . there is no fence yet. I plan to use the land for gardening .

the trees appear to be pine, maple, and oak and whatever else grows wild in covington. you can take one or all... the property is in Covington ga right off I20. let me know if you are interested god bless theresa 

serious inquiries only please


We always give posters a hard time for wanting people to take their trees down for them for free.  For reference, I consider this one a pretty reasonable request.
1) Easy access
2) With 1.5 acres, I'm guessing they aren't over hanging any structures.  No climbing.
3) Lots of wood, not just half a truck bed.  But isn't requiring you to take everything.
4) No crazy request like grinding the stumps or removing every last piece of the trees.


----------



## valley ranch

*No picture, but they measure it in yards, six yards. Better call them right now, don't want to miss this one. It says: can deliver, I guess you can pay them to dump it at your house.*
*

free wood chips,pine and needles*



























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

6yds must take all..can deliver..gene 7757718880

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4395650419


posted: an hour ago


email to friend


♥ best of [?]

Avoid scams, deal locally Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shippi


----------



## RockyFordOak78

You know how we all like to hoard these small trees and brush... People are idiots!


----------



## BillLion

$10? Maybe...if the dog comes with it:
http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/4397427793.html

* firewood - $10 (Avon ) *





He appears to be sniffing for more...


----------



## slayer7

Not firewood but hilarious nonetheless...


----------



## Pellet_Pete

*Canadan firewood - $200 (holyoke)*

firewood aka (hamlock) 200 a cord been drying 5 year
------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hear that hamlock is good stuff for the smoker .  Especially that imported "Canadan" stuff!


----------



## dougand3

Hamlock must lock the flavor into the ham? Good one, Pellet Pete. You've confused me, though - you have 2 pellet stoves but avatar is big rounds? If you make your own pellets, I gotta see that!


----------



## Pellet_Pete

dougand3 said:


> You've confused me, though - you have 2 pellet stoves but avatar is big rounds? If you make your own pellets, I gotta see that!



LOL - that ain't firewood in my avatar!  Those are cherry & hard maple sawlogs!  Blew over in a downburst on my friend's woodlot - got 'em all sawed up with a Wood-Mizer.  Very nice stuff!  Firewood & wood stove are in the works though.


----------



## dougand3

Well, that clears that up! I was wondering about the saw to make pellets....1" bar & chain and 3/4cc engine?


----------



## KD0AXS

Here's yet another one that wants a professional tree service to take down their trees and haul them away for free.


----------



## Chicken Farmer

I cannot believe people are giving away free deer! If that was closer, I'd be all over it I have to get all my deer with the bumper of my truck.


----------



## KD0AXS

*"Need to get out of the yard asap. Asking $ 100.00 firm"*


----------



## ErikR

Is it just me or does this seem kind of high?


----------



## weatherguy

ErikR said:


> Is it just me or does this seem kind of high?
> 
> View attachment 131260


 Its high, there's a guy over my way that's been trying to sell a cord of oak for $400, then he lowered it to $300 still no takers, don't understand how these people think sometimes.


----------



## Treacherous

Chicken Farmer said:


> I cannot believe people are giving away free deer! If that was closer, I'd be all over it I have to get all my deer with the bumper of my truck.



Nothing like venison from a 3-5 day old deer that hasn't been skinned or gutted


----------



## BrotherBart

Got a friend that tells people that say venison is gamey that if they shot a cow, hung it up in the camp for a day or two then threw it across the hood of their pickup and drove a hundred miles home with it and processed it in the back yard, it would taste gamey too.


----------



## Chicken Farmer

Treacherous said:


> Nothing like venison from a 3-5 day old deer that hasn't been skinned or gutte


 
That deer looks to be a little (alot!!) older 3-5 days. Delicious!!


----------



## jdp1152

He should list it as seasoned venison.


----------



## jdinspector

I saw this one today! Clear my land (selectively) and you can have the wood. Good luck.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/zip/4410203394.html

I have about 1.75 acres of trees which I'd like to get removed. You cut them down you take the wood for free to do as you wish. I don't want ALL the trees removed, but a good majority of them. I'd of course go over with you what is decent to keep and what can be cut down. There are quite a few fallen trees that have been that way for a while so it would be good firewood. Some of the fallen trees are a foot in diameter and some are 4 feet. I'd prefer a professional as some of the trees are next to or hanging over fences and of course I don't want any property damage. Most trees are probably 20-25+ feet tall. There are some walnuts out there as I notice walnuts to the rear of the property, but couldn't say how many. E-mail me with details of why you want the wood (be honest I could care less if you're selling or using for a wood burning fireplace or whatever) and how you intend on cutting the trees down and removing the wood. Again, if you have professional experience that's a plus. Thanks.


----------



## Whitepup

No address, no phone #, and the reply email does not work. Great, I will just circle the earth till I find it...


----------



## dougand3

Whitepup said:


> Great, I will just circle the earth till I find it...


LMAO


----------



## northwinds

Free Firewood.  The best part is that it's in a pretty dicey neighborhood.  You might not come out with your chainsaw.  

http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/4420375898.html


----------



## farmboy05

Because you know how nothing burns like that freshly cut stuff.


----------



## Jags

northwinds said:


> Free Firewood. The best part is that it's in a pretty dicey neighborhood. You might not come out with your chainsaw.



That would have to be REAL dicey to be concerned while holding a running chainsaw.


----------



## northwinds

Jags said:


> That would have to be REAL dicey to be concerned while holding a running chainsaw.



I have two rules when using a chain saw.  Don't drink alcohol.  Avoid distractions, such as murder and robbery.  I'll be back-up if you want to run the saw.  You can have the wood.


----------



## smokedragon

jdp1152 said:


> He should list it as seasoned venison.




It is about as "seasoned" as the firewood on CL


----------



## BEConklin

I still don't know what this one is trying to communicate....and whoever he is...I'm sure Hugh wants the other three sides out of there sooner than the 21st


----------



## jaychino415

Is this guy serious?


----------



## Jon1270

After 26 days, someone finally figured out that their 'free / must take all' ad wasn't working so well:

Posted: 26 days ago

* Free Fire Wood & bonfire wood PLUS I will pay you $50 take it NOW (Greensburg) *















© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

We cut down 4 large trees, etc. and have plenty of fire wood on the ground for free. There is a 30'ft maple and 15' cherry tree roughly 14" thick for whoever wants them. Most of it is already cut for easy carrying but some still needs to be cut.

As the pictures highlight there is also a lot of branches that ARE "part of the FREE deal". You must take everything in the pictures.

The stuff is in the back yard, slight hill to the front and roughly 20" from where your truck/trailer can be parked.

Perfect for house firewood and then a large bonfire or camp fire.

We are in Greensburg by Hempfield High School.

If this post is still up then it is available. 

First to email gets directions.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4396812221

posted: 26 days ago


----------



## dougand3

Jon1270 said:


> The stuff is in the back yard, slight hill to the front and roughly 20" from where your truck/trailer can be parked.


Wow, 20" away...they get quite exacting in truck placement??? LOL. I suspect it's 20'.


----------



## jdp1152

I suspect it's not worth a trip unless you're next door neighbors, own a chipper, and he's throwing in beer and smoked ribs on top of that 50 dollar removal fee.


----------



## bobdog2o02

$600 lol.  Not even split.
http://lancaster.craigslist.org/for/4422768298.html


----------



## smokedragon

Here's a good one




Charge $5 to pick up 8 little sections of pine...........nope.


----------



## slayer7

More hilarity...

"Possibly a cord or two."  - LOL. If so, I would need about 147 of his "cords" to get through the winter...


----------



## Tommytman

slayer7 said:


> "Possibly a cord or two." - LOL. If so, I would need about 147 of his "cords" to get through the winter...



Damn! I literally just came on this thread to post this. I was laughing when I saw it.


----------



## smokedragon

Wow, it really feels like nobody knows what a cord is.

Had a guy argue with me just this past weekend that a longbed pickup truck will hold a cord of firewood.  

Even if it is 4 feet wide and 8 feet long, the day you can stack 4 feet high (not rounded but straight up) I will be impressed.


----------



## Tommytman

Even though the quality of the wood is comical, I'm more intrigued by the delivery method. I would *LOVE* to see someone try and fit that in the trunk of their car. Also are we talking honda civic or buick lesabre here, because the trunk volume differences could make or break the deal for me.


----------



## slayer7

Tommytman said:


> Even though the quality of the wood is comical, I'm more intrigued by the delivery method. I would *LOVE* to see someone try and fit that in the trunk of their car. Also are we talking honda civic or buick lesabre here, because the trunk volume differences could make or break the deal for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 132412


 
LOL. Yeah, I'm thinking if I show up with a 72 Pontiac Bonneville and you have a Smart Car, I'm making out while you and Frank here are getting hosed.   Btw...do I get dibbs on what looks like a high quality oxidized-finish wheel barrow in the background? 

Unbelievable...I know it was a tough winter but even though I burn wood that pile of mess in the picture looks about like what I hauled off to the dump a few weeks ago. Who knew instead of paying to get rid of it, I could charge 25 bucks a piece for folks to come haul it off in the back of their BMWs.


----------



## DoubleB

Maybe I'd be more inclined to haul away this pile of trash if the price was only $450 or so...


----------



## D8Chumley

smokedragon said:


> Wow, it really feels like nobody knows what a cord is.
> 
> Had a guy argue with me just this past weekend that a longbed pickup truck will hold a cord of firewood.
> 
> Even if it is 4 feet wide and 8 feet long, the day you can stack 4 feet high (not rounded but straight up) I will be impressed.






Now THATS impressive! Think thats a cord?


----------



## bobdog2o02

D8Chumley said:


> View attachment 132452
> 
> 
> Now THATS impressive! Think thats a cord?


Not on an S10 but a damn fine attempt.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

bobdog2o02 said:


> Not on an S10 but a damn fine attempt.



Probably reeeeeeeaaaaaal close, though, I wouldn't doubt that was 115-120 cubic.


----------



## richg

DoubleB said:


> Maybe I'd be more inclined to haul away this pile of trash if the price was only $450 or so...
> 
> View attachment 132451



I would gladly give them $500.00 for the pleasure of dousing that pile with kerosene and watching it go up as I sat there with a case of beer. Otherwise, he needs to pay $500.00 for a dumpster.


----------



## brant2000

D8Chumley said:


> View attachment 132452
> 
> 
> Now THATS impressive! Think thats a cord?



Yikes!  I'd be careful about topping the gas tank off.  Don't want to break the springs.


----------



## mtbmike

here's a good one. i wonder what's living in that pile.. wear your gloves!

http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/4442081716.html


----------



## smokedragon

Pennsyltucky Chris said:


> Probably reeeeeeeaaaaaal close, though, I wouldn't doubt that was 115-120 cubic.


Probably closer than any human has ever gotten on an S10 

If he owned my truck and stacked it like that, it would be more than a cord.

I'm very impressed...........but I'll bet his suspension aint


----------



## smokedragon

mtbmike said:


> here's a good one. i wonder what's living in that pile.. wear your gloves!
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/4442081716.html


"just take it all"

How 'bout you just pay to take it to the landfill or have a bonfire......

It is amazing how folks want you to haul away their trash for free.........


----------



## smokedragon

slayer7 said:


> oxidized-finish


----------



## mtbmike

here's a good one! he's holding a story contest to see who gets this select wood

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/zip/4454209341.html


----------



## bobdog2o02

mtbmike said:


> here's a good one! he's holding a story contest to see who gets this select wood
> 
> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/zip/4454209341.html




I did this with a piano, it was a player from my wife's grandparents.  Player needed some work but as a piano it was great i just had no room for it.  I wanted to burn the wood and scrap the brass, my wife was having none of that.  I posted it to craigslist and said that it was free and i wanted to meet the child that was going to learn to play it.  Met a nice couple with three kids, delivered it for $20 gas money.     I wonder how well that kid is playing by now?


----------



## mtbmike

a piano, i can see. But firewood shouldn't be sentimental!




bobdog2o02 said:


> I did this with a piano, it was a player from my wife's grandparents.  Player needed some work but as a piano it was great i just had no room for it.  I wanted to burn the wood and scrap the brass, my wife was having none of that.  I posted it to craigslist and said that it was free and i wanted to meet the child that was going to learn to play it.  Met a nice couple with three kids, delivered it for $20 gas money.     I wonder how well that kid is playing by now?


----------



## bobdog2o02

true


----------



## jeffesonm

This guy is refreshingly precise in his calculations....


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

jeffesonm said:


> This guy is refreshingly precise in his calculations....
> View attachment 133021



I'd take that off his hands.


----------



## brant2000

Not sure how much a quard is, but I'm thinking the price is a little high.


----------



## bobdog2o02




----------



## BrotherBart

The table would give me eight to ten hours of burn time.


----------



## gregbesia

http://hartford.craigslist.org/zip/4471869344.html.      Yep, no BS.


----------



## Longstreet

Don't worry, it's only 200 amp service running between the trees!!


----------



## D8Chumley

Longstreet said:


> Don't worry, it's only 200 amp service running between the trees!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 133098


But don't take down the wires in the process... I'd pass


----------



## Tommytman

Pretty much I don't plan on paying you, there is a good chance you will fell these trees on my house, fence or car and when all said and done you won't have any good firewood. Classic.


----------



## KD0AXS

Apparently this tree could take out a house, fence, power lines and a fire hall. No problem, I'll get right on that!  :D


----------



## BrotherBart

If his phone still ain't ringing, he knows it still ain't me.


----------



## Drvn4wood

Some of the DC Metro ones make me wish I was a little closer. 60 miles is way too far one way for wood. Around here most people burn and there are more wanted adds than take for free adds by far. I'm in N Va a few times per year anyway so next time I'm gonna look at the free wood adds before I go. My wife might not be thrilled,  but if there's a good one we are taking the super duty.


----------



## aeblank

Purely amazing.


----------



## PSYS

I'm going to need to post one I saw last night when I get home from the salt mines here.... I laugh hysterically just thinking about it.


----------



## homebrewz

http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/4488582071.html

"It looks like good wood, but I really want that stump."


----------



## Bobbin

Wow.  I was agog at the one stating "it's out of the hole, but you'll need a big trailer".  No s-it.  Blows my mind that so many think their problem translates to "value" when it comes to burning and firewood.  Sure, you can burn about anything...


----------



## macattack_ga

Drvn4wood said:


> Some of the DC Metro ones make me wish I was a little closer. 60 miles is way too far one way for wood. Around here most people burn and there are more wanted adds than take for free adds by far. I'm in N Va a few times per year anyway so next time I'm gonna look at the free wood adds before I go. My wife might not be thrilled,  but if there's a good one we are taking the super duty.


 
This is a scroungers paradise. Most of this was from CL... and in the last 6 months. (12 pallets).


----------



## blades

Talked to guy ( cl ad) yesterday,   locust, no species mentioned. Ad didn't say anything about brush. Tune changed when I talked to him. All the wood is buried under brush. Need to remove brush to get wood.  I'm not particular willing to spend most of a day + fuel removing someones brush to the recycle center or chipping it all up and removing same before getting to the usable fire wood. To me that is a service I get paid for in cash. I know the particular area as well,  good chance it is loaded with leaves of three as well. ( Poison Ivy)


----------



## northwinds

http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/4453244255.html

I have to give the guy credit for his optimism.   This pickup load for $389.  Not sure if it fills a pick-up or you get to pickup his load.


----------



## JRHAWK9

northwinds said:


> View attachment 133736
> http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/4453244255.html
> 
> I have to give the guy credit for his optimism.   This pickup load for $389.  Not sure if it fills a pick-up or you get to pickup his load.



I'm looking in the same CL area as you for free wood from time to time, although I haven't jumped an anything yet.  I'm more looking closer to my area (Dells).  Have you came across any good finds around here?


----------



## Z33

You guys make me glad I live in the big city with few wood burners and moderate winters. I wont even consider going after wood unless it 10miles or less from the house and MOST of the time my tree guys will deliver it to my drive way already bucked up and ready for splitting so they dont have to pay to dump it.


----------



## JRHAWK9

Z33 said:


> You guys make me glad I live in the big city with few wood burners and moderate winters. I wont even consider going after wood unless it 10miles or less from the house and MOST of the time my tree guys will deliver it to my drive way already bucked up and ready for splitting so they dont have to pay to dump it.



Georgia!?!?  Couldn't you just light a few Zippos and place around the house to keep you warm in your climate during winter??


----------



## Jags

JRHAWK9 said:


> Georgia!?!?  Couldn't you just light a few Zippos and place around the house to keep you warm in your climate during winter??



Give him a break - he went through .75 cords last winter. (I kid - I kid).


----------



## BrotherBart

Ya saying it don't get cold in Jawja?


----------



## Longstreet

Z33 said:


> You guys make me glad I live in the big city with few wood burners and moderate winters. I wont even consider going after wood unless it 10miles or less from the house and MOST of the time my tree guys will deliver it to my drive way already bucked up and ready for splitting so they dont have to pay to dump it.



You most be a better negotiator than me because all the tree guys I talk to want money for their logs, at least on my side of town, and I offer to pick up.  I drive by one yard all the time that has logs piled up, but nope, he wants cash.

But you are right, I am picky about which ads I follow up on being in Atlanta.


----------



## Jags

BrotherBart said:


> Ya saying it don't get cold in Jawja?



Crap, Bro.  You had me looking up the town of Jawja in GA trying to figure out what I was missing.  I was missing something alright.


----------



## BrotherBart

Jawja peaches and Mardi Gras in Nawlins. And the Texas awl bidness.


----------



## northwinds

JRHAWK9 said:


> I'm looking in the same CL area as you for free wood from time to time, although I haven't jumped an anything yet.  I'm more looking closer to my area (Dells).  Have you came across any good finds around here?



I've never had any luck on craigslist for firewood.  Too many guys looking on the good deals.  I scored my best scrounges from word of mouth when people saw the 15 cords on my small suburban lot.  Even the town chairperson called me when the township needed downed trees moved.  I've since moved to a location where my stacks are hidden, but I have my own woodlot and a neighbor's woodlot for harvesting downed trees.


----------



## DoubleB

> http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/4453244255.html
> 
> I have to give the guy credit for his optimism. This pickup load for $389. Not sure if it fills a pick-up or you get to pickup his load.



Hey, that's finally a good deal.  I've seen that guy posting for a while and he had been asking $399, but I'm sure someone will pounce now that it's $389.


----------



## Mt Bob

A


BrotherBart said:


> Jawja peaches and Mardi Gras in Nawlins. And the Texas awl bidness.


 nd where you live don"t forget  ballmere and nerfuk.


----------



## BrotherBart

And Warshington.


----------



## PSYS

**  I've been meaning to post this one here.


http://appleton.craigslist.org/wan/4494334599.html

I GOT A HUGE MAPLE TREE I WANT DOWN AND OUT OF HERE

1. U MUST BE FULLY INSURED
2. HAVE ALL UR OWN SAWS ECT
3. U TAKE ALL BRANCHES AND GRIND STUMP AND FILL HOLE IN ALL WOOD IS URS

IF YOU DAMAGES ANYTHING ON PROPERTY U WILL BE FIXING IT

YOU WILL NEED A LIFT AND A BRANCH GRINDER TO TAKE ALL BRANCHES OUT OF HERE

AND WE WILL NEED PROOF OF YOUR INSAURSES 

AND ALL THE WOOD IS URS


----------



## brant2000

PSYS said:


> **  I've been meaning to post this one here.
> 
> 
> http://appleton.craigslist.org/wan/4494334599.html
> 
> I GOT A HUGE MAPLE TREE I WANT DOWN AND OUT OF HERE
> 
> 1. U MUST BE FULLY INSURED
> 2. HAVE ALL UR OWN SAWS ECT
> 3. U TAKE ALL BRANCHES AND GRIND STUMP AND FILL HOLE IN ALL WOOD IS URS
> 
> IF YOU DAMAGES ANYTHING ON PROPERTY U WILL BE FIXING IT
> 
> YOU WILL NEED A LIFT AND A BRANCH GRINDER TO TAKE ALL BRANCHES OUT OF HERE
> 
> AND WE WILL NEED PROOF OF YOUR INSAURSES
> 
> AND ALL THE WOOD IS URS



U GOT TO BE KIDDINGD ME


----------



## mstoelton

PSYS said:


> I've been meaning to post this one here.
> http://appleton.craigslist.org/wan/4494334599.html
> I GOT A HUGE MAPLE TREE I WANT DOWN AND OUT OF HERE
> 1. U MUST BE FULLY INSURED
> 2. HAVE ALL UR OWN SAWS ECT
> 3. U TAKE ALL BRANCHES AND GRIND STUMP AND FILL HOLE IN ALL WOOD IS URS
> IF YOU DAMAGES ANYTHING ON PROPERTY U WILL BE FIXING IT
> YOU WILL NEED A LIFT AND A BRANCH GRINDER TO TAKE ALL BRANCHES OUT OF HERE
> AND WE WILL NEED PROOF OF YOUR INSAURSES
> AND ALL THE WOOD IS URS



If'n I be doin' that work, youins will be payin me $2,500 for the priledge of takin' yer wood fo freee! 

Or I will pay you $500 for the wood, after you pay me $3,000 for the work to make in into firewood.  We can work it either way, your choice


----------



## homebrewz

PSYS said:


> **  I've been meaning to post this one here.
> 
> 
> http://appleton.craigslist.org/wan/4494334599.html
> 
> AND WE WILL NEED PROOF OF YOUR INSAURSES



The "Insaurses" were a little known breed of tree eating dinosaur.


----------



## PSYS

homebrewz said:


> The "Insaurses" were a little known breed of tree eating dinosaur.


 
LMAO

I knew you guys would appreciate that one.
I've been meaning to write the guy and let him know is what he's describing is a professional tree-cutting service followed-up by a tree grinder service and then a landscaper.

All we have to do is be fully insured, chop down his tree, pack up all of the over and undergrowth, grind down the stump, fill it in with top soil and then re-seed his lawn.... all while attempting NOT to be eaten alive by the evil insaurses.

Good luck, dude.


----------



## Jon1270

I can top that.  That's just ordinary wood, but this guy is offering wood... FROM A TREE!

* full truck load of wood - $300 (cleveland) *
© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
7927 JONES RD
(google map) (yahoo map)

size / dimensions: *all sizes*

We have an enormous amount of wood we are getting rid of. $150.00 for half a truck load, & $300.00 for a full truck load. First come first gets all they need....We have larger pieces if you have a chain saw & want some bigger pieces. The wood is from a tree that was cut down. No pictures, if you want to view our load, just call us & let us know when you are available....serious inquiries only.


----------



## northwinds

Jon1270 said:


> I can top that.  That's just ordinary wood, but this guy is offering wood... FROM A TREE!
> 
> * full truck load of wood - $300 (cleveland) *
> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> 7927 JONES RD
> (google map) (yahoo map)
> 
> size / dimensions: *all sizes*
> 
> We have an enormous amount of wood we are getting rid of. $150.00 for half a truck load, & $300.00 for a full truck load. First come first gets all they need....We have larger pieces if you have a chain saw & want some bigger pieces. The wood is from a tree that was cut down. No pictures, if you want to view our load, just call us & let us know when you are available....serious inquiries only.



No pics because it's probably box elder.


----------



## bobdog2o02

Giggle, " f you want to view our load".....


----------



## weatherguy

Anyone want to pay for rotten wood?



> Looking to see if anyone is interested in a 36" log about 12' long hallow from one end to the other.. make me an offer.. its worth about 100$ in firewood to me.. so any more than that takes it.. call me or Txt any time.. I will not answer emails thanks..
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


 
http://worcester.craigslist.org/for/4489650459.html


----------



## northwinds

weatherguy said:


> Anyone want to pay for rotten wood?
> 
> 
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/for/4489650459.html



Better jump on it.  Hallow wood is holy wood.  It's sacred stuff.  Never seen it before on craigslist.


----------



## Z33

Longstreet said:


> You most be a better negotiator than me because all the tree guys I talk to want money for their logs, at least on my side of town, and I offer to pick up.  I drive by one yard all the time that has logs piled up, but nope, he wants cash.
> 
> But you are right, I am picky about which ads I follow up on being in Atlanta.



What area of Atlanta are you in? If you are on the North side I have two guys up here that will drop it off. One I give a little gas money to and the other is happy to dump it so he doesnt have to pay for it. If you are up here let me know and I will pass on their numbers.


----------



## gerry100

I hope their local tree pros are watching this post and looking forward to his call.


----------



## PSYS

northwinds said:


> Better jump on it.  Hallow wood is holy wood.  It's sacred stuff.  Never seen it before on craigslist.


 
If I had any paranormal activity surrounding my wood shed or stacks, I'd be all over this.


----------



## KD0AXS

At least it's free...


----------



## homebrewz

http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/4508538279.html


----------



## gerry100

homebrewz said:


> View attachment 134068
> http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/4508538279.html



depending on the trees and degree of difficulty, this could be a reasonable deal for somebody in the business.

I say "could be" because I'm not in that business, but this is not an automatic laugher.


----------



## homebrewz

Fair enough.. There is no picture, so it's hard to tell. Though, given the area of Troy, it's likely a group of yard trees. 
I'm always wary of the "I know what they are worth" posts.


----------



## D8Chumley

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/4484816335.html
How are you supposed to fit 2 truckloads of wood in one trip? People...


----------



## mike van

From what I read, there are 2 cab loads of wood, so any normal pickup can probably move it in one load -


----------



## D8Chumley

The way I took it there was 2 regular cab pickup loads as in an 8' bed


----------



## Craig S.

Here's another winner:

http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4499431579.html


----------



## gzecc

Craig S. said:


> Here's another winner:
> 
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4499431579.html


 
I think NY's are the worst.


----------



## KD0AXS

Don't miss out on this pile of lumber scraps for only $100! 

Notice it says "cleaning the garage out before winter" if that tells you how long they've been reposting this one.


----------



## CombatChris

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/zip/4510352728.html

The *only* thing funny about that is that I don't have the tools to go get it. 

 Most people are leaving the branches, and this guy's got those taken already- leaving the trunks for whoever wants them!


----------



## gerry100

KD0AXS said:


> Don't miss out on this pile of lumber scraps for only $100!
> 
> Notice it says "cleaning the garage out before winter" if that tells you how long they've been reposting this one.




So you can clean out his basement and get all the heat from dried pine for only $100?  Wow


----------



## mtbmike

free!
http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/4521441613.html


----------



## valley ranch

It should include the words: "Must take all"


----------



## valley ranch

contact 

x prohibited[?] 
Posted: 4 days ago

* free dump site for trees (pleasantgrove)*
































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

if you have taken down a tree cut up into 18in this a free place to dump it it has to be good enuf for fire wood at this time there is no need to split and stack.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4517121814


posted: 4 days ago


updated: 22 hours ago


email to friend


♥ best of [?]


----------



## gerry100

mtbmike said:


> free!
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/4521441613.html



Their heart is in the right place. Obviously not worth the gas to go get it.


----------



## valley ranch

Hi, Maybe you should read it again. It says buck your tree into 18" pieces and bring it to him.

Richard


----------



## BCC_Burner

valley ranch said:


> Hi, Maybe you should read it again. It says buck your tree into 18" pieces and bring it to him.
> 
> Richard




He was referring to the ad he quoted in his post, which says nothing to that effect.


----------



## valley ranch

Now I see it, thanks.


----------



## valley ranch

reply 

x prohibited[?] 
Posted: 8 days ago

* FREE ROOT PINE TREE( FIREWOOD) (HIGHLAND RANCH-SUN VALLEY)*











































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

I REPOSTING THIS TREE FOR FIRE AND I WAS THINKING SOMEBODY MAYBE NEEDED TO USED AS FIREWOOD,THEY ARE FREE IF NO I GOING TO PUT IN THE TRASH TOMORROW.
REPLY IS YOU NEEDED

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4525413466


posted: 8 days ago


updated: 44 minutes ago


email to friend


♥ best of [?]

Avoid scams, deal locally Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping.


----------



## Craig S.

Looks like someone took apart an old treated swingset ... maybe they already burned the swings and slide (that's the high BTU stuff).

* FREE FIREWOOD IN SETAUKET *
http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4540205161.html


----------



## Parallax

Here's another:

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/zip/4525882299.html
 

*free firewood *
© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

Alder and cherry log chunks. You buck and haul and leave 25% of bucked wood here.


----------



## Parallax

And another: 

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/zip/4488318110.html

* Free Wood - Apple (Fairhaven) *




© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
Cowgill at Hawthorne
(google map) (yahoo map)

Free logs for firewood or ..... whatever. About 1-4 inches in diameter and 5 feet long. See pic. Easy driveway access for you to load in your truck.


----------



## Parallax

And yet another:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/zip/4534712870.html

* Free firewood (Woodinville) *




© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

Free firewood - untreated decking - ready to haul away!


----------



## Parallax

Here's a favorite:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/wan/4535954053.html

* Barter-You Take down tree and get free firewood ( (Lynnwood-Brier ) *























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)


more ads by this user
I have a large maple tree,the tree have four trunks about 60 ft high. Located at my backyard few yards from my house in the Brier/Lynnwood area. I need to take this tree down as soon is possible, I am not interested in the wood. Is about a truck load of firewood. It's free for the interested in the firewood. Please only Bonded/Insured climbing/cutting tree professional. 
No access for heavy machinery or dump trucks, OK for large pick up truck close to tree area.
You can respond to my Post or leave a clear voice mail 
Thank you
Walter


----------



## Parallax

By contrast, this looks really great:

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/zip/4540722898.html

*PREMIUM FREE FIREWOOD (Vancouver) *




© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

Premium rounds of Cherry, all bucked and ready to go, located in laneway no garbage pieces

DO NOT BOTHER HOMEOWNER

3911 West King Edward in Vancouver BC, Located 4 blocks west of Dunbar, north side of street


----------



## northwinds

This guy is giving away free firewood.  Well, almost.

http://madison.craigslist.org/for/4551580728.html


----------



## blades

northwinds said:


> This guy is giving away free firewood.  Well, almost.
> 
> http://madison.craigslist.org/for/4551580728.html


Guess he/she doesn't want to work up their own, or perhaps looking for dry vs green, no doubt wants oak or hickory or beech for those oh so pricy walnut limbs


----------



## blades

Then there is the ad  for walnut  planks (lots of figure due to the missing limbs) for sale only $2.50 /bd ft.  Still in the log form , you have to find your own saw mill & transport. I do not remember the estimated board footage, I was too busy pouring my coffee out of the key board by that point.


----------



## JRHAWK9

http://appleton.craigslist.org/zip/4565851164.html


----------



## valley ranch

JRHAWK9, I think I'll go get that and should I rake the area so I don't leave a mess?

Richard


----------



## clemsonfor

J hawk...That one is ridiculous!! Come get my chemical filled wood and my twigs and branches from trim I g my trees for firewood?


----------



## Defiant

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/zip/4560815065.html

http://providence.craigslist.org/zip/4560861576.html


----------



## Mr3117

http://boise.craigslist.org/for/4575246173.html


----------



## Defiant

Mr3117 said:


> http://boise.craigslist.org/for/4575246173.html



Nice ton!


----------



## clemsonfor

A ranger load if lucky


----------



## JRHAWK9

clemsonfor said:


> J hawk...That one is ridiculous!! Come get my chemical filled wood and my twigs and branches from trim I g my trees for firewood?



yeah, I couldn't believe it either.


----------



## Parallax

Defiant said:


> http://providence.craigslist.org/zip/4560861576.html



It's a good thing he marked the road and the wood; otherwise, some idiot might take the wrong one.


----------



## bobdog2o02

Parallax said:


> It's a good thing he marked the road and the wood; otherwise, some idiot might take the wrong one.



This one also has a free plunger


----------



## valley ranch

Just looked at the top link on post 479. I think I could maybe get those without getting killed. How bout you?

Richard


----------



## bobdog2o02

valley ranch said:


> Just looked at the top link on post 479. I think I could maybe get those without getting killed. How bout you?
> 
> Richard



Yup, Very Doable.


----------



## valley ranch

bobdog, But it is a triple widow maker!


----------



## Roundgunner

That is 15 miles from me, I think I will let that one pass.


----------



## kuma.jason

http://spokane.craigslist.org/mat/4582452440.html


----------



## Parallax

kumastoves said:


> http://spokane.craigslist.org/mat/4582452440.html



Sure, I'll trade you for beer right after I pass it through my kidneys.


----------



## jeff_t

This one has been up for a while. I offered to come by and give a quote for removal, but strangely enough, I never got a reply 

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/4553839555.html

* 2 Large Cherry Trees for Sale - YOU CUT THEM DOWN - $1 (Ann Arbor)*















I have 2 large cherry trees that I'm looking to sell for lumber, wood chips, firewood, sawdust, whatever... Looking for someone who is willing to come and cut them down with their own equipment.

I am located on the West side of Ann Arbor. Please call or text as soon as possible show contact info I need these gone NOW!


----------



## Tom Wallace

Dry barn wood...free firewood

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/grd/4603298482.html

Looks bone dry to me. At least it's free, I guess.


----------



## slayer7

Not firewood but I gotta get in on this one...this guy is "saling" some of the most powerful chainsaws I've ever seen for cheap! The Stihl's are ok at 250 and 280 HORSEPOWER, but the Husky has even more Horsepower than my full-size truck at 350!


----------



## D8Chumley

You would need a few strong men and maybe a boy to hold onto one of those saws


----------



## jeff_t

*Black Walnut Wood - $250 (bloomfield twp)*





We had a tree company come to cut down some dead ash trees, and low and behold, one of the trees they cut down was a black walnut. We didn't realize it until we tried to make it into firewood and could barely cut it. (The tree company never finished the job). Anyway, there's a lot of it and it would be great for a wood working person making something small.


----------



## Beardog

This seems fair. Come on over and give me your motorcycle and I'll let you cut up this tree in the middle of my yard and keep it for firewood. Since it's oak, I'll be riding that bike for three years before you even toss a split into the stove.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/4617245638.html


----------



## firefighterjake

Beardog said:


> This seems fair. Come on over and give me your motorcycle and I'll let you cut up this tree in the middle of my yard and keep it for firewood. Since it's oak, I'll be riding that bike for three years before you even toss a split into the stove.
> 
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/4617245638.html



I'm still laughing over the terminology . . . "medallions." Didn't know bucking up wood was an Olympic sport that you could metal . . . or in this case wood . . . no gold, silver or bronze medallions, only oak . . . and some other sort of wood medallion.


----------



## Parallax

firefighterjake said:


> I'm still laughing over the terminology . . . "medallions." Didn't know bucking up wood was an Olympic sport that you could metal . . . or in this case wood . . . no gold, silver or bronze medallions, only oak . . . and some other sort of wood medallion.



I was thinking maybe this wood might be edible.


----------



## dougand3

firefighterjake said:


> no gold, silver or bronze medallions, only oak .



The new Olympic Medallions:
Oak = gold
Hickory = silver
Locust = bronze
Sweet Gum = you passed out and didn't finish race


----------



## JStone

*FREE firewood (Old Forge)*

Yellow Birch and Maple logs cut to stove length, 18-22", summer 2011, covered since, well seasoned.
Need to be split. Deal is - I get 25% of what you split until my woodshed is full, measures 10' long x 3' high, rest is all yours. Other down hardwood may be available-cherry,beech, maple. Negotiable, lets talk via e-mail.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers

My first post here on the forums (been a lurker). What a first post  Hi from Central NY!


----------



## Charles1981

As long as that person was local, and the wood was free I might take them up on that deal.


----------



## firefighterjake

Charles1981 said:


> As long as that person was local, and the wood was free I might take them up on that deal.



I was thinking that didn't sound like a half bad deal as well . . . then again I also have a hydraulic splitter.


----------



## dougand3

Tree surgeons are lining up for this one....


----------



## BEConklin

Just what I always wanted...all the Bald Faced Hornet honey I can handle...


----------



## Roundgunner

Oh yeah, sign me up for that one please.


----------



## firefighterjake

"No problem sir . . . I take out beehives like this all the time . . . now just stand back while I load my 12 gauge."


----------



## BEConklin

...and after all that....the respondent learns that bald faced hornets don't even _make _honey


----------



## DuckDog

Kijiji is Canada's CL.
This is the first time I've seen a cord listed at $350 or $120 a face.  Makes my $1000 load of logs (8+cord) look like a smokin' deal.
This guy is probably 15-20 minutes north of me. I don't understand why we pay so much for firewood.



Ontario > Ottawa / Gatineau Area > Ottawa > buy and sell > other in Ottawa > *Ad ID 1010841197*
*Firewood for sale*

Date Listed12-Aug-14
Price
*$350.00*
AddressPerth, ON K7H 3C3, Canada
 View map
Dry seasoned firewood for sale. Been piled since April. All hardwood. Mostly white ash. $350 a bush cord delivered. Located near Perth. $120 a face cord delivered. 

This ad was posted with the Kijiji mobile app.
Visits: 102


----------



## clemsonfor

There is CL in canada right? Thought it was world wide? Maybe not?


----------



## Rickb

* 30-40' Walnut Tree (Kirkwood) *
© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

Healthy walnut tree - location in yard is not great though, so we want it gone. 

You have the tree cut down and it is yours.


This was in the free section. lmao


----------



## johneh

CL is in Canada but not as popular as Kijiji


----------



## KD0AXS

Get ready for winter NOW!  Yeah, looks like this stuff wiill burn real well this winter.


----------



## BrotherBart

Doesn't say WHICH Winter.


----------



## gregbesia

Yep, pine is fine.            http://hartford.craigslist.org/zip/4635568420.html.


----------



## farmboy05

gregbesia said:


> Yep, pine is fine.            http://hartford.craigslist.org/zip/4635568420.html.


Well if you're into making smoke signals,  he's your man...


----------



## BillLion

Beardog said:


> This seems fair. Come on over and give me your motorcycle and I'll let you cut up this tree in the middle of my yard and keep it for firewood. Since it's oak, I'll be riding that bike for three years before you even toss a split into the stove.
> 
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/4617245638.html



I'm embarrassed for them as a regional neighbor...


----------



## BillLion

Beardog said:


> This seems fair. Come on over and give me your motorcycle and I'll let you cut up this tree in the middle of my yard and keep it for firewood. Since it's oak, I'll be riding that bike for three years before you even toss a split into the stove.
> 
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/4617245638.html



I'm embarrassed for them as a regional neighbor...


----------



## clemsonfor

Medallions!! Haha


----------



## clemsonfor

Medallions, haha!


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/zip/4640629308.html

Standing trees for firewood or lumber (15 min. west of Hood Canal Bridge)

Along my driveway I have about ten standing trees, mostly large alders, that I would like removed. Most are very easy access and straightforward drops. I am offering the trees for free to any firewood or logging company that can assure me that they are qualified to safely cut them, have the equipment to haul them away and will leave me with only a few tidy burn piles. I am only interested in dealing with a professionally run crew with the proper equipment that can get it done in a couple of days. This job is too big for one guy with a chain saw and pickup truck. Hoping to create a win/win. You get free wood to sell and I get a cleaned up property. Contact me if interested.


----------



## Lyndenbrook Farm

So, a friend of mine just posted this on Facebook about 3 minutes ago ...



> I have 4 trees in front of my fathers house need cut down. Makes good fire wood if anyone is interested in them please PM


 
I think I might lend a hand ...


----------



## clemsonfor

Lynde brook?

Is your avatar a little girl?? I can't tell its so small


----------



## Sconnie Burner

*Attention firewood dealers*

Finally we might be able to be paid for the hard work of being int he business of selling firewood. Do you realize it is being sold for $85 per face cord as close as Montello WI? And it is $75 per face cord when you pick it up and load it yourself at several locations? Don't undercut yourself when you advertise.if you are selling firewood ask for what it is worth..........$65 to $75 per face cord in central WI.

In another words: we are selling our wet stuff too cheap!


----------



## Tom Wallace

KD0AXS said:


> Get ready for winter NOW!  Yeah, looks like this stuff wiill burn real well this winter.



This one seemed reasonable until I scrolled down to the part where they want money for it.


----------



## Lyndenbrook Farm

clemsonfor said:


> Lynde brook?
> 
> Is your avatar a little girl?? I can't tell its so small


My daughter leading her pony, on one of those days that the 3yo mind decides that being fully clothed is just silly


----------



## clemsonfor

I couldnt tell. Thought it was and thought I saw a horse but I am on a phone and the avatars are literally like 1/4"x 1/4".


----------



## firefighterjake

Lyndenbrook Farm said:


> My daughter leading her pony, on one of those days that the 3yo mind decides that being fully clothed is just silly



I have days like that as well . . . but I'm 44 . . . and then my wife yells at me that all the neighbors will know my boxer shorts are not regular ol' shorts.  Pants are over-rated.


----------



## Lyndenbrook Farm

Since you asked about it ...


----------



## clemsonfor

Haha. Cute. My son is 10 months now looking forward to moments in the future with him.

Love the pink cowboy boots I guess??
Or are they rubber?


----------



## Lyndenbrook Farm

She has both!  I think these were the "Hello Kitty" muck boots


----------



## HybridFyre

Lyndenbrook Farm said:


> Since you asked about it ...



Pink boots and a pony...my daughter would be so jealous. She loves everything pink and is obsessed with horses. She's never seen a pony I can only imagine how crazy she's go if she was one closer to her size.


----------



## Ashful

HybridFyre said:


> Pink boots and a pony...my daughter would be so jealous. She loves everything pink and is obsessed with horses. She's never seen a pony I can only imagine how crazy she's go if she was one closer to her size.


Some small zoos still have pony rides for young kids.



firefighterjake said:


> . . . and then my wife yells at me that all the neighbors will know my boxer shorts are not regular ol' shorts.


I suspect this must be a common chorus, as I've had my wife yell the same exact thing at me, a few times.  Mostly going out to herd one of our dogs inside, if they're barking at a squirrel (or a bird, or a gnat...) at inappropriate hours.


----------



## Roundgunner

Too cute


----------



## D8Chumley

Yeah, I'll be right there...
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4622343510.html


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

D8Chumley said:


> Yeah, I'll be right there...
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4622343510.html



I saw that yesterday. I almost posted it here. 

"Watch out for my $350,000 house and deck."


----------



## D8Chumley

Lol exactly


----------



## Craig S.

Huge score : http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4640023990.html


----------



## BCC_Burner

Labor Day is the official start of firewood price gouging season.  I see the same dealers posting ads regularly, and since last week all of their prices have gone up 20-30%.  Glad I get ahead.  However, I did come across these gems in the local classifieds today, so I thought I would share.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31381780&cat=60&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=12

Yes, that's right, that Cherry burns 4-5x longer and hotter than Lodgepole and Pinion pine, the two most commons species around here.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30557165&cat=60&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=6


----------



## D8Chumley

Paid for his Hawaiian vacation??? Sign me up!! I'm gonna start mowing all my pine trees down and selling them lol


----------



## Elderthewelder

don't look too bad to me, must be more wood than shown in pics

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/zip/4647898716.html
We need help getting this wood out of here.my husband responded to an add for free firewood and we just got back from vacation and our whole driveway is full of these huge cedar rounds that he can't move or do anything with.they are way bigger than expected..we need this gone ASAP!.as we can't get our cars in our driveway..please help and come get wood.bring help to lift as we do not want it split here at our house so it needs to be taken as is.thanks again!


----------



## dougand3

Let's see...They respond to ad for free wood. They get free wood. They whine and stipulate how you will remove it for free. LOL.


----------



## BrotherBart

Yeah I know this thread is full of wood ad funnies, but with 542 posts it is pretty much the CL laughs dump ground so here is a stove laugh.

*Wood stove - $1650 (harford county)*

*



*


----------



## Charles1981

The huge cedar rounds are hilarious. I can only imagine their faces when they pulled into the driveway the first time.


----------



## northwinds

http://madison.craigslist.org/for/4622713297.html

This stuff is gold...


----------



## clemsonfor

24" oak rounds $60 a PIECE


----------



## macattack_ga

northwinds said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/for/4622713297.html
> 
> This stuff is gold...


 
 If not sold for carving, will sell for firewood [at a much lower price].


----------



## thinktwicez71

http://burlington.craigslist.org/for/4655362584.html


----------



## bigbarf48

thinktwicez71 said:


> http://burlington.craigslist.org/for/4655362584.html



Not bad if it really is 2.5 years seasoned. Everyone complains about getting wet wood from sellers, but I think people would also complain if sellers started sitting on wood for 2-3 years and charging accordingly like this CL post


----------



## northwinds

bigbarf48 said:


> Not bad if it really is 2.5 years seasoned. Everyone complains about getting wet wood from sellers, but I think people would also complain if sellers started sitting on wood for 2-3 years and charging accordingly like this CL post



Two red flags.  First, it says that it was cut 2 1/2 years ago, not split.  Second,  it isn't delivered.  There's quite a bit of work to pick up 2 cords of wood.  350/cord is a lot of money for no delivery.


----------



## bigbarf48

northwinds said:


> Two red flags.  *First, it says that it was cut 2 1/2 years ago, not split.*  Second,  it isn't delivered.  There's quite a bit of work to pick up 2 cords of wood.  350/cord is a lot of money for no delivery.



Whoops, read too fast and thought it was split 2 1/2 years ago. Carry on


----------



## KD0AXS

Well, cut 2 1/2 years ago and recently split is a whole lot better than most CL firewood sellers, whose "seasoned" wood was cut last week and split as they loaded it on the trailer. :D


----------



## Roundgunner

I think I should start selling wood.


----------



## Ashful

Roundgunner said:


> I think I should start selling wood.


Pretty crappy hourly rate, no matter what you sell it for.  Only way to make a decent living at it is volume and automated equipment.


----------



## Lyndenbrook Farm

http://columbus.craigslist.org/zip/4662045631.html


----------



## Craig S.

Beat this one:

http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4662369568.html


----------



## Pat Demetrius

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/zip/4664310252.html


"Well, if you supply the equipment then sure - I promise not to drop it on your house.

Do I win?!


----------



## dougand3

Pat Demetrius said:


> http://southjersey.craigslist.org/zip/4664310252.html


You'll need a PROFESSIONAL chainsaw...."don't you be showing up with a Wild Thang - I won't let you give me $1500 of free labor."


----------



## clemsonfor

What world do these people live in? I guess they see Ax Men and hear what "logs" are worth or something ?? For one firewood the size of most of these yard trees has NO value especially standing. Many will give out away to not have to pay a dump fee. Thats after there paid to cut it

And even for lumber yard trees have little values due to the risk. Also the potential for metal contamination in that first 8ft looking which is the most valuable?? They will never get this though??


----------



## dougand3

Those offering trees should be required to watch this.


----------



## clemsonfor

Where did that come from? The robot sounding bear video?


----------



## BrotherBart

clemsonfor said:


> Where did that come from? The robot sounding bear video?



How much will you pay me for the highly valuable information on where to find the highly valuable robot bear sounding video?


----------



## clemsonfor

I have seen one someone made about a Yanmar tractor years ago as well


----------



## Rickb

Thats awsome!


----------



## D8Chumley

Thats funny! I saw one like that for Dodge trucks and their tow mirrors. One of my buddies with a Cummins sent it to me back when I had my 6.0 Powerstroke


----------



## Mr3117

https://boise.craigslist.org/for/4666844745.html


----------



## clemsonfor

"Chane saw"   $200 for a dead firewood tree


----------



## D8Chumley

Spelling clearly not their forte


----------



## Ashful

D8Chumley said:


> Spelling clearly not their forte


"Thairs," used twice.


----------



## clemsonfor

Joful said:


> "Thairs," used twice.


I didnt even catch that one ! Ha!


----------



## homebrewz

http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/4644240028.html

"Free Firewood..locust and mulberry hardwood You take the trees down and the wood is yours
good access located in Niskayuna
Must. Have insurance call xxx-xxxx"


----------



## dougand3

Anybody need free kindling?


----------



## Ashful

...  just proves there is nothing Gene won't put his face or name on.


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/grd/4654506135.html













Seasoned fire wood. Over a cord. Mostly Maple. $50


----------



## blacktail

Full price for green, unsplit wood. 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/grd/4670231132.html










Firewood rounds for sale- 85% maple, 15% cedar. Most will need splitting. Will help load, including tractor for larger rounds. Approx. 3 cords available; $200/cord; discount if you take all.


----------



## blacktail

*http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/4664087827.html*
*FIRE WOOD CEDAR/ALDER ALREADY CUT ***** - $100 (Snohomish) *

Need firewood for this fall/winter? My family recently had a large cedar and several large alders cut down on their property, and well, we have more than we know what to do with, come fill up your pick up truck for 100 bucks and you're set for the winter! Pick up only! No deliveries! No cutting necessary! We also have LARGE cedar trunk slabs that we need to sell!


----------



## BigCountryNY

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/4645487401.html
*FIREWOOD HARDWOOD 50 a cord - $50 ( Ulster County)*

*Firewood hardwood 50 a cord, ready to be burned now over 3 years dried. You cut and take with truck and sharp chainsaw. First come first serve some locust still left. Do not wait like last year. Zip 12404
email for appointment*


----------



## BigCountryNY

*http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/zip/4660994601.html*
*FREE FIREWOOD  FREE FIREWOOD FREE FIREWOOD (Hopewell Junction NY)*

*I HAVE A LOT OF TREES I AM LOOKING TO TAKE DOWN AND SOME ARE ALREADY DEAD AND VERY DRY. I AM OFFERING ALL THE WOOD FROM THE TREES TO ANYONE WHO IS WILLING TO CUT THEM DOWN. MORE THAN ENOUGH TO GET THROUGH WINTER! *


----------



## KD0AXS




----------



## Arlo.

Love the demands on this one! 

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/4676807892.html


----------



## Arlo.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4644060798.html

Clearly this person has limited knowledge of why people DO NOT mill residential trees for lumber.


----------



## D8Chumley

LOL I see that was posted 22 days ago and updated 17 days after. Curious what they changed? Some people... Chester Springs isn't far from me, and thats in the high rent district


----------



## KD0AXS

Something tells me this guy will be "personally dropping" these by Friday. Then he'll probably be listing his fresh cut oak rounds for $300/pickup load.


----------



## D8Chumley

Good luck Bob, have at it haha


----------



## Andy S.

Woa nelly This is not a laugh. Please... somebody go get this!

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/4681604807.html


----------



## Jags

Whats with the 8" thick rounds??


----------



## dougand3

Jags said:


> Whats with the 8" thick rounds??


The lineman for the county had a new ported saw and was showing cookie cutter ability??


----------



## BigCountryNY

A whole whopping one log... it's cost me more in gas than I would get heat out of it...


----------



## Craig S.

BigCountryNY said:


> A whole whopping one log... it's cost me more in gas than I would get heat out of it...
> 
> View attachment 139309



And they photographed more angles of it than NASA does when it sends a probe to another planet.


----------



## Squirrel

We have *BIG* trees in Ontario. (Kijiji listing)

Date Listed27-Aug-14
Price
*Free*
AddressNepean, ON K2J

View map
For Sale ByOwner
I have a big ash tree that needs to come down. Probably 20+ cords of hardwood in it...free to whoever can remove it safely.


----------



## BigCountryNY

Squirrel said:


> We have *BIG* trees in Ontario. (Kijiji listing)
> 
> Date Listed27-Aug-14
> Price
> *Free*
> AddressNepean, ON K2J
> View map
> For Sale ByOwner
> I have a big ash tree that needs to come down. Probably 20+ cords of hardwood in it...free to whoever can remove it safely.



Apparently!    If I could fell just one tree and get 20+ cords out of it, I'd go into the firewood business!


----------



## Craig S.

I bet tree guys that work for free are lining up:


----------



## clemsonfor

Craig S. said:


> I bet tree guys that work for free are lining up:
> 
> View attachment 139444


Now if there like on the edge of a field or in his 5 acre years not near anything that can be smashed up thats not a bad deal as long as I dont have to take it all including the branches.


----------



## Ashful

Squirrel said:


> We have *BIG* trees in Ontario. (Kijiji listing)
> 
> Date Listed27-Aug-14
> Price
> *Free*
> AddressNepean, ON K2J
> View map
> For Sale ByOwner
> I have a big ash tree that needs to come down. Probably 20+ cords of hardwood in it...free to whoever can remove it safely.


"We're gonna need a bigger boat..." err, truck.


----------



## blacktail

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/grd/4670238528.html
 Firewood, Down Alders-you chop - $125 (Bellingham)
We are taking down some alders on our property. Before we go through the effort of splitting it for firewood to sell, we thought we'd see if anyone would like to save some money and split it themselves. $125/chord if you want to come chop it yourself.


----------



## Tom Wallace

blacktail said:


> http://bellingham.craigslist.org/grd/4670238528.html
> Firewood, Down Alders-you chop - $125 (Bellingham)
> We are taking down some alders on our property. Before we go through the effort of splitting it for firewood to sell, we thought we'd see if anyone would like to save some money and split it themselves. $125/chord if you want to come chop it yourself.



Not sure if they're saying you have to chop the tree down for them, then buck it, split it AND pay them to do it. Or maybe they're saying they will chop it down, then you can buck it, split wood from it and pay them. Either way, bad deal.


----------



## blacktail

I got the impression they're having them cut down and will let you pay $125 a cord to haul it away. I don't buy wood but I've been checking craigslist just for the entertainment value. I think my favorite is the one I posted here on the 17th where the people recently had some trees cut down. "Come fill up your pick up truck for 100 bucks and you're set for the winter!"
Yeah. Pay $100 for a single pickup load of green wood and that's all you need for the winter!


----------



## BrotherBart

Make up your own craigslist ad for this.


----------



## Bacffin

BrotherBart said:


> Make up your own craigslist ad for this.


  Free delivery?


----------



## clemsonfor

Standing In the rusted old boat?


----------



## KD0AXS

Only $600 a cord! Better hurry and get yours while it lasts!


----------



## BrotherBart

Free firewood. Must be insured, have your own barge, saws and scuba gear and must take all brush and paint the boat. No scammers please.


----------



## dougand3

KD0AXS said:


> Only $600 a cord! Better hurry and get yours while it lasts!


What a SPECTACULAR deal - but you can't get any...it's for a fireplace or firepit.


----------



## farmboy05

"Estimated 100 cords of wood right on the river.  Ready to ship for cheap with minor repairs.  You fix the boat and cut the trees, I'll let you have all the valuable wood perfect for milling or firewood for $25,000. I know how much wood is worth.  Don't pass up on this once in a lifetime opportunity! Msg me at dontknowcrap at ......"


----------



## BigCountryNY

Let me see... come over and cut and split 2 cords worth and drive away with 1 cord???  "I don't think so Tim."


----------



## KD0AXS

This one actually looks like a nice haul. I'd be all over it, but they're inside an EAB quarantine area and I'm outside of it.


----------



## Enzo's Dad

Im not sure what to make of this
contact ✉ ☎contactx prohibited[?]
Posted: 19 days ago
◀ prev▲ next ▶
* WOOD STOVE - $600 (Ashford)*


























WOOD STOVE FOR SALE 600.00 
show contact info
..ASK FOR LUIS..THANK YOU

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4662169410
posted: 19 days ago
email to friend
♥ best of [?


----------



## BillLion

http://hartford.craigslist.org/zip/4686286795.html

_"Large braced/ split oak tree needs to be cut down, but I can't afford to pay to have it cut down - the wood is yours for free! also note tree is near electrical wires."_

*Let the race to his house begin*


----------



## Newschool

Take my crap and pay me $100- 




http://allentown.craigslist.org/grd/4674657403.html


----------



## BillLion

Newschool said:


> Take my crap and pay me $100-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://allentown.craigslist.org/grd/4674657403.html



_"I will deliver the entire load with the truck its in for your convenience to reasonable location from me."_

Based on that, one could construe that the truck is included; which would be a deal after all!


----------



## clemsonfor

Enzo's Dad said:


> Im not sure what to make of this
> contact ✉ ☎contactx prohibited[?]
> Posted: 19 days ago
> ◀ prev▲ next ▶
> * WOOD STOVE - $600 (Ashford)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOD STOVE FOR SALE 600.00
> show contact info
> ..ASK FOR LUIS..THANK YOU
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
> post id: 4662169410
> posted: 19 days ago
> email to friend
> ♥ best of [?


What the heck do you do with that monster?  And I think they have enough pics of it!


----------



## BillLion

clemsonfor said:


> What the heck do you do with that monster?  And I think they have enough pics of it!



What is it? It looks like a converted oil tank...


----------



## BigCountryNY

BillLion said:


> What is it? It looks like a converted oil tank...



I noticed the same.  I think someone decided to convert it to an outdoor (at least I hope) wood stove.


----------



## Ashful

Probably for heating a shop.  Just looks like a larger version of a standard barrel stove kit.


----------



## farmboy05

Looks to me like a water heater.  Like one of those outdoor boilers that actually just heats water and loops through an indoor furnace.


----------



## clemsonfor

Yea thats a fuel oil tank .

The outdoor boiler makes sense!

Although on a different forum we have a member with a stove in his shop made out of a piece of the alaskan pipeline. Its 4 ft in diameter and 8ft long and has 1/4" wall pipe for a chimney


----------



## BillLion

clemsonfor said:


> Yea thats a fuel oil tank .
> 
> The outdoor boiler makes sense!
> 
> Although on a different forum we have a member with a stove in his shop made out of a piece of the alaskan pipeline. Its 4 ft in diameter and 8ft long and has 1/4" wall pipe for a chimney



That is terrifying


----------



## clemsonfor

I am still waiting to see his pics he posts of it.


----------



## BrotherBart

*The iCoffin - $1 (Temple Hills.Md warehouse)*

*The iCoffin has a solar charged sound system.that streams your favorite sounds directly to your eternal resting pad. Also a microphone for tour loved ones to speak directly to you when they visit your grave
Also has all your favorite sayings pre recorded that are vocal when any motion is detected above
. ie Life was a box of chocolates lastly is a matching head stone with a led of pictures from your past. All for just a mere $100,000

Seriously up for grabs is this coffin has some minor rust here and there. and no liner.

$666 cash lol or trade for merchandise electronics atv etc*

*



*


----------



## BillLion

BrotherBart said:


> *The iCoffin - $1 (Temple Hills.Md warehouse)*
> 
> *The iCoffin has a solar charged sound system.that streams your favorite sounds directly to your eternal resting pad. Also a microphone for tour loved ones to speak directly to you when they visit your grave*
> *Also has all your favorite sayings pre recorded that are vocal when any motion is detected above*
> *. ie Life was a box of chocolates lastly is a matching head stone with a led of pictures from your past. All for just a mere $100,000*
> 
> *Seriously up for grabs is this coffin has some minor rust here and there. and no liner.*
> 
> *$666 cash lol or trade for merchandise electronics atv etc*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



You did something rare...I'm speechless.


----------



## BrotherBart

BillLion said:


> You did something rare...I'm speechless.



Whazzat?


----------



## fossil

BrotherBart said:


> "...has some minor rust here and there. and no liner."



Sounds like maybe it's used.  

I think my only sound bite for the passersby would be, "Well, that was interesting."


----------



## valley ranch

If you stand it up on a few bricks you can use it as a closet or gun safe. It could be padded an ridden over Niagara Falls, friends could be there with cameras and if something went wrong, well, there you are. Nah, I guess that's not a very good idea.


Does sound like it's used doesn't it?


----------



## bobdog2o02

perforate it and paint it black for use as a kindling drier.  "THE WOOD THAT LIES HERE IS DEAD, AND DRY"


----------



## valley ranch

*Free dog to good home*

















We are moving and cannot find a place that allows pets. Dakota is a loving, affectionate dog. He is kennel trained and is great with other dogs(the ones he has met so far) and loves our daughter. We are not asking for a rehoming fee but we do ask that who ever takes him make their home his forever home. We will give our older kennel, his dogfood and dishes, and a big bag of rawhide bones that he loves. Has to go, he just ate the couch.


----------



## bobdog2o02

i have had the same dog eat 2 couches.....  the answer is to buy cheaper couches and crate when away from home, not to give the dog up?  I love the two excuses for trying to rehome...   Shitty


----------



## bmblank

fossil said:


> Sounds like maybe it's used.
> 
> I think my only sound bite for the passersby would be, "Well, that was interesting."


"I can see up your skirt from here..."


----------



## BillLion

BrotherBart said:


> Whazzat?



Leave me speechless!


----------



## clemsonfor

Cant believe there giving dog up


----------



## FATANDY21

http://southbend.craigslist.org/zip/4611571367.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/zip/4685909026.html
this guy may have been the culprit of that explosive packed log.


----------



## BillLion

FATANDY21 said:


> http://southbend.craigslist.org/zip/4611571367.html
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/zip/4685909026.html
> this guy may have been the culprit of that explosive packed log.



There must be a lot of those magic mushrooms on all those acres too...


----------



## weatherguy

bobdog2o02 said:


> i have had the same dog eat 2 couches.....  the answer is to buy cheaper couches and crate when away from home, not to give the dog up?  I love the two excuses for trying to rehome...   Shitty


Im on my third couch, after the first on I went to a futon, just had to replace the pad, much cheaper.


----------



## clemsonfor

Here is a good one...even has a nail in it in the picture for you "wood carvers"

http://augusta.craigslist.org/zip/4686771581.html


----------



## clemsonfor

clemsonfor said:


> Here is a good one...even has a nail in it in the picture for you "wood carvers"
> 
> http://augusta.craigslist.org/zip/4686771581.html


Screen shots so that its here in perpetuity! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
,


----------



## BrotherBart

Well at least it is "seasoned".


----------



## Ashful

The primary trouble with that iCoffin concept is servicing the inevitable warranty claims.


----------



## Newschool

http://allentown.craigslist.org/wan/4695093249.html

Free firewood wanted to heat our home. No pine. (he also wants you to deliver for free as well  ).


----------



## BillLion

Newschool said:


> http://allentown.craigslist.org/wan/4695093249.html
> 
> Free firewood wanted to heat our home. No pine. (he also wants you to deliver for free as well  ).



Yeah, but I bet the cheap/lazy person that brings it to him won't even stack it for him!


----------



## Roundgunner

Seen a few of these. Makes you wonder.


----------



## midwestcoast

A tree service may just take him up on it.  I've had plenty "delivered" to my place for just a tip of a few beers.
Can't hurt to ask...


----------



## KD0AXS




----------



## clemsonfor

Dry..sure


----------



## paul bunion

Newschool said:


> http://allentown.craigslist.org/wan/4695093249.html
> 
> Free firewood wanted to heat our home. No pine. (he also wants you to deliver for free as well  ).




What's wrong with that?   That would be exactly how I have sourced my wood for the past 15 years.  Logs horizontal, free and delivered.   Only difference is I don't need to go groveling on CL.


----------



## Jasper




----------



## Charles1981

well that is more honest then most.

It isn't seasoned, but he is right. It CAN be burned this winter.


----------



## clemsonfor

Jasper said:


> View attachment 140362


Hey that's near me


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

Here's a good one. I hope that truck's insured lol. He's right about the easy access too....

*Free Firewood - Standing Dead Tree - Easy Access (York)*

Standing dead maple tree. Already limbed out. All you have to do is cut it down. At least a cord of wood. Also Standing dead chestnut tree. Both free if you cut them down. Call





http://lancaster.craigslist.org/zip/4651671689.html


----------



## Charles1981

Seems like given where they are those trees would be county property and responsibility...kind of odd someone limbed the darn tree but didn't finish it off. I can only assume the city/county did the initial work on the tree.


----------



## FATANDY21

http://rockford.craigslist.org/zip/4670890265.html

5 minutes later... "well that was a good fire"


----------



## Jerhurt

BrotherBart said:


> *The iCoffin - $1 (Temple Hills.Md warehouse)*
> 
> *The iCoffin has a solar charged sound system.that streams your favorite sounds directly to your eternal resting pad. Also a microphone for tour loved ones to speak directly to you when they visit your grave
> Also has all your favorite sayings pre recorded that are vocal when any motion is detected above
> . ie Life was a box of chocolates lastly is a matching head stone with a led of pictures from your past. All for just a mere $100,000
> 
> Seriously up for grabs is this coffin has some minor rust here and there. and no liner.
> 
> $666 cash lol or trade for merchandise electronics atv etc*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wonder how many people went running out of the graveyard when they walked by the motion sensor and it started  talking to them.  I agree it does sound used but I'm wondering what happened to the other occupant that was there


----------



## Craig S.

Hey, Its free!

http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4707474207.html


----------



## FATANDY21

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/zip/4707921220.html

Let me go grab my shovel


----------



## dougand3

FATANDY21 said:


> Let me go grab my shovel


It says serious inquiries only....do you have a really serious shovel??? And don't forget proper arborist etiquette....yell "TIMBER" really loud before tree hits the house.


----------



## KD0AXS

I see no mention of a shovel. It only says "you can dig and haul away". 

I'll be right over.


----------



## BillLion

Craig S. said:


> Hey, Its free!
> 
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4707474207.html
> View attachment 140810



Triumph had a great song that describes these people "Lost in a World of Fantasy"


----------



## D8Chumley

KD0AXS said:


> I see no mention of a shovel. It only says "you can dig and haul away".
> 
> I'll be right over.



We have a 365 where I work, I have run it. Has a long stick but we seem to only use it as an ME. I wish they would buy a shorter stick for it. We used to have a 375 and 385 and also a PC 600 that I've run as well. Do you run that?


----------



## KD0AXS

D8Chumley said:


> We have a 365 where I work, I have run it. Has a long stick but we seem to only use it as an ME. I wish they would buy a shorter stick for it. We used to have a 375 and 385 and also a PC 600 that I've run as well. Do you run that?



No, I just found that pic using Google images. I've got quite a few hours in a Bobcat when I used to do snow removal, but that's about the biggest piece of equipment I've run.


----------



## D8Chumley

10-4. I've run some bigger iron being an equiptment operator. I ran D 8 for a few years, which I liked most. We have a D 10 rented now for a bigger job we are doing but I haven't been in that. Bobcats are fun, I ran a JD track skid steerer on a job about a year ago, that was fun. Surprisingly strong for its size


----------



## dougand3

Another Looney Tunes ad.


----------



## Alan W

I have 3 free stumps. Maybe i can get someone to grind that up gor me for free  Ill even tgrow in the concrete yhat was in tge hollow abd a free slightly used chain that may still be inside tge concrete!!


----------



## Tom Wallace

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bfs/4689376253.html





Today I learned that $150 is "almost free". Also, $300 per cord is not even considered a cheap price.


----------



## Frank625

Here is some great firewood for Free.

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/zip/4711089912.html


----------



## clemsonfor

Frank625 said:


> Here is some great firewood for Free.
> 
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/zip/4711089912.html


Has to be a city person! That would burn in a few hours at best...that counting the half split round I see there as well!


----------



## lindnova

Looks fun.  They even have a fireplace in the house.  I wouldn't think about cutting that one if it was my house.

http://rmn.craigslist.org/zip/4688157117.html

  Free tree - firewood (Byron, MN)
< >




condition: *excellent*

Free to cut and remove. We must be present to cut the Ash tree. It is the tree to the right.


----------



## dadof3

http://porthuron.craigslist.org/grd/4735986706.html
Could it be more fresh split?​


----------



## Rickb

dadof3 said:


> http://porthuron.craigslist.org/grd/4735986706.html
> Could it be more fresh split?​




You know 150 a cord for ash isnt bad around here even green!


----------



## PDXpyro

_We must be present to cut the Ash tree._

OK homeowners, just go and stand right over there... no, a couple more feet to your left... perfect! 

All right, here we go: *RRRRrrrrrrrrr....*

(Some version of that joke must have been posted here a zillion times before.  Apologies for my inexperience.)


----------



## Craig S.

Cutting down the tree is free for your enjoyment, taking the wood is optional:


----------



## woodsman416

Oh noooooo! The trees gonna fall on my boat!


----------



## johneh

Then move the blasted boat !


----------



## Ashful

I actually felt bad for that individual... on a fixed income, can't afford to have the tree taken down... then I saw the boat.


----------



## Craig S.

Wonder if this guy works in marketing   http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4744552476.html


----------



## dougand3

I get to cut your trees for free and get SWEET GUM


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

* fire wood - $40 (lehighvalley pa)*












fire wood forsale 40.00 call 

________________________________________


Words escape me.


----------



## WiscWoody

I've taken down trees in yards before just for the wood but I say they must be there to help cleanup the small branches and I won't cut one down that is foliated at the time. It's alway been for a neighbor.


----------



## 7acres

BrianK said:


> * Free Swarm of Bees (East Pittsburgh)*
> 
> -
> A swarm of some sort of bee has created a nest around the roof of my home. I'm not sure what kind they are... and I'm not going to get close enough to find out. I don't know what to do with them, but a friend told me that a beekeeper (or anyone) might want them. They were free for me, so they are free for you! So, if you'd like a swarm of bees, you've come to the right post! If you're not interested in the bees, but you'd like to offer some advice, feel free to share.
> 
> Please contact me via email or by phone at 412-two-two-nine-72-four-2. I'll take this post down once they have been captured or migrated to a different location.
> 
> Location: East Pittsburgh



Oh man! I'll remember this logic if I discover termites in my house. Free to me so they're free to you! The generosity is just killing me.


----------



## mtbmike

this guy sounds sick and tired of no-shows. 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/4768915060.html


----------



## Grateful11

About 50-75% of the people that say they are coming to see whatever it is your selling on CL never show up or call to say they're not coming.


----------



## firefighterjake

Grateful11 said:


> About 50-75% of the people that say they are coming to see whatever it is your selling on CL never show up or call to say they're not coming.



My brother-in-law drove up from CT to my place in Maine one time last year to sell his sled. Buyer promised he was interested and would be by . . . never showed . . . or called. Pretty much a wasted trip for my brother-in-law. 

Me . . . I've had pretty good luck . . . but then again I usually offer up my stuff at a decent deal and it seems as though I typically get several folks who are interested and I tell them all the same thing . . . first one to show up with cash in hand walks away with whatever I am selling.


----------



## CountryBoy19

7acres said:


> Oh man! I'll remember this logic if I discover termites in my house. Free to me so they're free to you! The generosity is just killing me.


 Actually, honeybees do have a demand, and most beekeepers will come remove a swarm for free. Some will remove hives etc for free as well... Can't blame the person for trying to find a beekeeper to take them, unfortunately, it doesn't sound like honeybees in that ad...


----------



## Badger

No. I won't pay you $20 to clean up your garbage, but I will take some of that nice cord wood behind the crap.


----------



## ethanhudson

https://rapidcity.craigslist.org/for/4766905817.html
Oak Firewood, seasoned (dry), split and delivered free in RC - 1/3 cord $100, 1/2 cord $150. Great burning, good for stove pipes, especially if you've been burning a lot of pine. This hotter burning wood will help clean out the pipes. Text or call.

LOL, nothing like a little chimney fire to clean the chimney...


----------



## Sushiyummy

Another guy in Croydon, PAhttp://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/4782028928.html


----------



## mark cline

Frank625 said:


> Here is some great firewood for Free.
> 
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/zip/4711089912.html


Does the chair go with the wood ? I would throw a match to it and burn it all right there , shed and all.


----------



## claydogg84

You have to read the ad for this one "There will be a charge of you can't remove the wood". I'm blown away by the stupidity of people. 

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/4762668977.html


----------



## Cory S

claydogg84 said:


> You have to read the ad for this one "There will be a charge of you can't remove the wood". I'm blown away by the stupidity of people.
> 
> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/4762668977.html


I think what he meant by that, was that he will be charged for a tree removal service to take down the trees, but is willing to have someone come cut them, and take the free wood for doing it...........


----------



## claydogg84

Cory S said:


> I think what he meant by that, was that he will be charged for a tree removal service to take down the trees, but is willing to have someone come cut them, and take the free wood for doing it...........



Oh, so you think he's paying someone to take down the trees already, just trying to get rid of the wood? I re read it, you could be right.


----------



## SKIN052

Local version of Craigslist. At least he knows his wood is NOT seasoned and he has no intention of doing so, lol.

Building & Remodeling > Heating & Cooling > Wood Stoves
Share:
*FOR SALE DROLET COLUMBIA WOOD STOVE*
Price:
$850.00
City/Town: GANDER
Area: Central/Interior
Address: 17 Towers Ave.
Seller:
david
Posted: Sun, December 7, 4:54 PM

DROLET COLUMBIA WOOD STOVE, AS NEW, USED ONE WEEKEND HEATS UP TO 1600 SQ. FEET
REASON FOR SELLING I HAVE AN OLDER MODEL ACORN RANGER THAT ALLOWS ME TO BURN ALL TYPES OF WOOD MY WOOD IS STORED OUTSIDE THE NEWER STOVES REQUIRE DRIER WOOD STORED INSIDE PLEASE CALL IF NO RESPONSE FROM EMAIL


----------



## Revturbo977

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=fire wood&sort=rel

Just had 5 large Oak trees dropped. There is approximately 4 to 5 cords worth of wood. You cut up take away. $400

id probably just buy split wood at that point , you can buy log length delivered cheaper then this


----------



## D8Chumley

SKIN052 said:


> Local version of Craigslist. At least he knows his wood is NOT seasoned and he has no intention of doing so, lol.
> 
> Building & Remodeling > Heating & Cooling > Wood Stoves
> Share:
> *FOR SALE DROLET COLUMBIA WOOD STOVE*
> Price:
> $850.00
> City/Town: GANDER
> Area: Central/Interior
> Address: 17 Towers Ave.
> Seller:
> david
> Posted: Sun, December 7, 4:54 PM
> 
> DROLET COLUMBIA WOOD STOVE, AS NEW, USED ONE WEEKEND HEATS UP TO 1600 SQ. FEET
> REASON FOR SELLING I HAVE AN OLDER MODEL ACORN RANGER THAT ALLOWS ME TO BURN ALL TYPES OF WOOD MY WOOD IS STORED OUTSIDE THE NEWER STOVES REQUIRE DRIER WOOD STORED INSIDE PLEASE CALL IF NO RESPONSE FROM EMAIL


Haha yeah, let's not try to burn good dry wood... Some people


----------



## homebrewz

I know a lot of folks use their phones to post to CL (and here), and as someone who is "textually" active I understand the occasional grammatical and spelling error, but come on.. If you have a a business don't you want to post an ad that is at least legible? Also, it seems this wood was just cut yesterday. 


http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/4792771103.html

"nicest wooda aroun-great sevice, many happy customers, all woog hard seasun, right now, cutting cherry and locust [burns hot] custermors stack stove at 10;00pm still burning next day a t 8;00 am , best wood bwst prices, 85 a face cord [small delivery-depends on where you live, 10-20 bucks] have big face cird and half- 2 face cord 180, BOOK MOW, DONT WAIT, EASYTO GET ALONG WITH,I HAVE MEET VERY NICE AND HELPED ,BOOK ASAP. WHEN GONE ITS GONE, CALL NOW,"


----------



## Ashful

Why do I just automatically hear that post in a Vietnamese accent?


----------



## Jags

Ohhh..you no profile.  Profile very baaad.


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/4812960093.html
$1200
APROX 60 FEET 5 FOOT TALL STACK OF FIREWOOD ALL FIR MOST TIGHT GRAIN, CUT AND DRIED FOR 2 YEARS VERY NICE VERY DRY UNDER COVER SHORT 16 TO 18 INCH


----------



## Treacherous

blacktail said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/4812960093.html
> $1200
> APROX 60 FEET 5 FOOT TALL STACK OF FIREWOOD ALL FIR MOST TIGHT GRAIN, CUT AND DRIED FOR 2 YEARS VERY NICE VERY DRY UNDER COVER SHORT 16 TO 18 INCH




Actually in western WA $3-$400 a cord for seasoned & split fir is normal.  25-30% savings in E. Washington.


----------



## Roundgunner

ewe, sigh me up for two of those deals!


----------



## BrotherBart

Cheaper to frequent the Salvation Army store and burn Oak furniture.


----------



## BigCountryNY

I LOL'd when I saw this one.  Sure, get some "seasoned" firewood that's been piled up and covered completely with a tarp...


----------



## Treacherous

Maybe a bonfire after I dry it out a couple of years... I probably wouldn't be using this in the Lopi unless this was the last firewood in my apocalyptic exchange for a 1/5 of rot gut whiskey.  






http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/for/4812656213.html


----------



## BrotherBart

Looks better than my wood pile.


----------



## XJcacher

Anyone but his neighbor who he loves SO MUCH.


----------



## D8Chumley

That's the Christmas spirit! Lol


----------



## Craig S.

Bring your truck ...


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

This may actually be a good deal for some of you guys out West - East coast hard wood delivered to your door in a minivan, er ah truck, lol.

*TRUCK LOAD of FIRE WOOD - $300 (PA)*





FIRE WOOD DELIVERED ANYWHERE

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/mat/4817002696.html


----------



## CombatChris

https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/zip/4831566855.html

I want to message the guy that he's going to need a tree service to drop those since they're right in between the power lines and his house. If they drop and buck, I'll gladly come by and help clean up. Hell, I'll even come and help buck. But getting just anyone to drop those suckers where they are? I wouldn't ask someone to do that around MY place!


----------



## CombatChris

CombatChris said:


> https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/zip/4831566855.html
> 
> I want to message the guy that he's going to need a tree service to drop those since they're right in between the power lines and his house. If they drop and buck, I'll gladly come by and help clean up. Hell, I'll even come and help buck. But getting just anyone to drop those suckers where they are? I wouldn't ask someone to do that around MY place!




Well I DID message him. And he found someone to come and do it - take all 6 trees down and haul them off - for free.

To be perfectly honest, if I had the gear:

A good saw with a ~24" bar or so, and maybe a smaller one for limbing
A full size truck with a full size bed
A dual-axle trailer

(and time)

... then I would take him up on it on the provision that I'm not liable for anything which might come down wrong.


----------



## blacktail

Offer him enough, and he might let you cut this dead tree down in his yard.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/grd/4830547316.html
"Large Cedar Tree - Main trunk is 30" x 15'
Numerous smaller logs (I will post picture shortly)

I would imagine this would be of use to a hobbyist or someone with a small Sawmill.

There is a central core of the tree that has died.

$ Best Offer $ for the wood.

Send me an email or give me a call, ready to sell."


----------



## D8Chumley

Here's your "seasoned wood " guy 
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4868382173.html


----------



## 7acres

D8Chumley said:


> Here's your "seasoned wood " guy
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4868382173.html



Haha! Love this line, "We are aggressive and want to be your firewood dealer or supplier."


----------



## northwinds

7acres said:


> Haha! Love this line, "We are aggressive and want to be your firewood dealer or supplier."



"Have your wood custom cut to your lengths, no extra charge!"  It's cut and seasoned while you wait.


----------



## Roundgunner

I like the fact that they will cut to length needed. Make the deal for green with a discount and it will be the same age but cheaper.


----------



## D8Chumley

Yeah, give me the gray stuff on top thank you very much. See the water leeching out the bottom of the pile in the one pic? Haha good stuff!!


----------



## WiscWoody

I'm glad that I can find, cut, split and stack/dry all of my wood that I need year after year from neighbors.


----------



## bobdog2o02

D8Chumley said:


> Here's your "seasoned wood " guy
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4868382173.html



I thought this thread was dead.   IT LIVES!!  Loving it.


----------



## clemsonfor

I know, I couldnt  believe when I saw the notification for it.


----------



## D8Chumley

I was bored, they shut down the job for the rest of the week and the wife is at work so I had some free time on my hands  I had to search to find the thread after I found the CL ad, it wasn't easy to find


----------



## macattack_ga

D8Chumley said:


> Yeah, give me the gray stuff on top thank you very much. See the water leeching out the bottom of the pile in the one pic? Haha good stuff!!


 
Could the wood on the bottom be "stacked" to form a wall retaining the gray wood that is "dumped" causing an optical illusion effect?


----------



## bobdog2o02

BTW, gray does not equal dry.  Just means its been in the sun.......


----------



## D8Chumley

I agree but it's gotta be drier than what's on the bottom of the pile.


----------



## fespo

I found this today and don't know what to think about this one
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/grd/4897372122.html
*fire wood - $100 (mchenry)*














2 x 4's and 1 by's for outdoor or indoor wood burners. Excellent burning. Dramatically increases the temperature making your unit more efficient. We consistently have 100 tons. Mix with logs for a hotter fire. We can sell it all or just some. Cost is a $100 ton picked up. We can deliver it anywhere in the entire Midwest up to 16 tons per load. Delivery rates vary.


----------



## BrotherBart

Translation: "Our disposal bills are killing  us. Please pay us for this stuff."


----------



## drz1050

What a deal!! https://albany.craigslist.org/for/4901138477.html


----------



## claydogg84

drz1050 said:


> What a deal!! https://albany.craigslist.org/for/4901138477.html



The stupidity of some people can be mind blowing.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Please post a screen shot of your find, not just the link. That way the stupidity will be memorialized long after the author takes it down.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I just bought a brand new stoker for $1650. But i can find a lot of the same kind 25 years old and worn out on craigslist for $2000-2500 . What kind of meds must these people be taking????????


----------



## Parallax

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/zip/4899928773.html

Please come clean up my yard for free.


----------



## Ashful

MrWhoopee said:


> Please post a screen shot of your find, not just the link. That way the stupidity will be memorialized long after the author takes it down.


Which that seller has already done.


----------



## Ashful

Parallax said:


> http://bellingham.craigslist.org/zip/4899928773.html
> 
> Please come clean up my yard for free.


Something pretty big half down between cones 1 and 2 on the right.


----------



## drz1050

Ah, sorry.. the guy had some trees on his property he wanted taken down. The ad said if you take them down, he'll only charge you half price for the firewood!


----------



## drz1050

Still had the tab open on my computer, here's the screenshot in all its glory:


----------



## Oldman47

What a dreamer. Maybe I would only charge him half if I got the wood for nothing.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Don't hesitate or it will be gone!


----------



## Ashful




----------



## saskwoodburner

MrWhoopee said:


> Don't hesitate or it will be gone!
> View attachment 154973
> 
> 
> View attachment 154972



Geez.....if only I lived a little closer.


----------



## jeffesonm




----------



## Oldman47

Nice. Only $220 for green ash.


----------



## OHutton

Looks convenient...


----------



## Oldman47

And you thought only Colorado had plentiful marijuana.


----------



## drz1050

Maybe he'll pay you $100 per truckload to clean up that mess?


----------



## DoctorJ

Lots of oak, lots of work.


----------



## macattack_ga

2 very large trees 20+ ft may be oak or hickory need be cut down can have for free firewood or sell wood. I need them taken out please have your own eqpt. Must be licensed and insured. I cannot afford to pay to have this done if someone can do it for free please email me and need to know if licensed and insured, eqpt you have to do this. Thank you.


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/4906901520.html


"*Firewood seasoned - $250 (Thuston county & Olympia/tumwater/lacey)*
Big Trailer load 14'x6.5'x4' big load log length you cut logs.wood stays dryer when not cut to length until needed.includes delivery limited supply.two year seasoned.
Two -three cord average per load"


----------



## Charles1981

Hrmm log length wood stays more dry than CSS wood. I hear vaccines cause autism as well. Damn you internet for teaching me the truth.


----------



## Copper44

Guessing this is too good to be true...


----------



## Ashful

Maybe.  I've seen reports of ten cord for $700, delivered, here.  Depends on location, access, and equipment.


----------



## kennyp2339

Oh Bobby I wish Bobby lived closer to NJ, I would take him up on that offer lol


----------



## Z33

Surfing craigslist this moring and its looks like someone had a little issue trying to give away some firewood.


----------



## johneh

nobody stole his crates they say FREE  What does he expect ?


----------



## Sushiyummy

He should be more specified. But people should consider only wood are free.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree

It's not just in the USA - here's my local trading web site from Australia - come and get it. Best of all its pine........

What could possibly go wrong....


----------



## mrjohneel

Uh-oh, I posted a free firewood message on Craigslist and on here too (See Free Pine, Dennis MA). It's cut in rounds, not split. I gave my little 16" Stihl a workout.  I'll be doing a brush burn for days (you're still allowed to do that in Dennis, MA) but I got to get rid of the logs.


----------



## homebrewz

"About 1/3 of an acre of standing wood. Mixed species. Some 40ft tall.
Free. Must wear safety gear and be insured to fall trees."

http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/4983930472.html


----------



## DaveH

homebrewz said:


> View attachment 157200
> View attachment 157201
> View attachment 157202
> 
> "About 1/3 of an acre of standing wood. Mixed species. Some 40ft tall.
> Free. Must wear safety gear and be insured to fall trees."
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/4983930472.html



I was going to post this. 40ft pines in an inconvenient spot? sign me up.


----------



## CombatChris

https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/zip/5015019292.html

My wife said "you should email him and ask if this is a joke."


----------



## dougand3

That Winston one could be Ernest T. Bass - it's up near Mount Pilot. What a dumbazz.


----------



## Ashful

dougand3 said:


> That Winston one could be Ernest T. Bass - it's up near Mount Pilot. What a dumbazz.


At least you're keeping your references current.


----------



## Jay106n

CombatChris said:


> https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/zip/5015019292.html
> 
> My wife said "you should email him and ask if this is a joke."



LMAO. Might as well trim the hedges while you're at it.


----------



## Mainewoodchucker

Wow ,  " seasoned" wood that I get to cut and haul for the low price of $100 for  a pickup load . Better get there right away before its all gone .

https://maine.craigslist.org/grq/4994437476.html


----------



## madpogue

^^^^^ I don't get it; so for $100 you get a pickup load of uncut wood, and a snack truck?


----------



## iamlucky13

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> It's not just in the USA - here's my local trading web site from Australia - come and get it. Best of all its pine........
> 
> What could possibly go wrong....



Hmm...power lines, fence, house, and cars all look within easy felling distance of those trees, and he's giving you six chances to hit all of them!


----------



## mtbmike

free load of termites?

http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/5023948637.html


----------



## madpogue

http://madison.craigslist.org/wan/4931173974.html - LOL "...equal share in the results..."


----------



## mtbmike

what did they do to this stove? it's one year old!

http://worcester.craigslist.org/for/5025287378.html


----------



## chazcarr

mtbmike said:


> what did they do to this stove? it's one year old!
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/for/5025287378.html


 Kinda looks like all those pictures of the Blaze Kings on here.  I'd be more interested in the condition of the cat.


----------



## billb3

Free pine stumps
with bonus free pine logs

https://southcoast.craigslist.org/zip/5023161304.html


----------



## chazcarr

Anyone need a new lawn mower?  Extra crispy!

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/5034670680.html


----------



## billb3

heh, a coat of paint and it'll be as good as new
maybe better, partially tempered steel


----------



## firefighterjake

chazcarr said:


> Anyone need a new lawn mower?  Extra crispy!
> 
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/5034670680.html



That will buff out.


----------



## madpogue

Gotta love how he took the pic right on the spot, with the alien ectoplasm all over the ground in the foreground. You can almost smell it....


----------



## BrotherBart

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## chazcarr

madpogue said:


> Gotta love how he took the pic right on the spot, with the alien ectoplasm all over the ground in the foreground. You can almost smell it....



My favorite part is that he is selling the back tires for $100.  And the transmission for $250.


----------



## dougand3

I gotta think that's a joke. There is no phone #, so it doesn't seem like a prank to raz someone (as in: free goats! Call anytime!) If not a joke, poster needs to be in a rubber room.


----------



## sen166

Ran when parked; needs TLC.


----------



## Jay106n

http://nwct.craigslist.org/grq/5033539469.html

Lots of old rocks for sale.....aren't all rocks old?


----------



## bag of hammers

Jay106n said:


> http://nwct.craigslist.org/grq/5033539469.html
> 
> Lots of old rocks for sale.....aren't all rocks old?


Multiply that entire pile by 1000 and you have my shoreline.  Holy crap I'm a millionaire...


----------



## johneh

bag of hammers said:


> Multiply that entire pile by 1000 and you have my shoreline.  Holy crap I'm a millionaire...




Yours are better cost more because they are washed


----------



## madpogue

http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/5049730994.html - At least he posted a pic of the CHICKEN WIRE hazard....


----------



## CountryBoy19

madpogue said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/5049730994.html - At least he posted a pic of the CHICKEN WIRE hazard....


 Seems pretty reasonable actually... yes, it's only a boxelder and he may not get many/any takers, but you have to at least try for a sucker...

He seems up-front and honest about the tree and the conditions of removing it.


----------



## Jay106n

johneh said:


> Yours are better cost more because they are washed



Does that make them seasoned?


----------



## johneh

Jay106n said:


> Does that make them seasoned?


nope just clean


----------



## Creekside

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/zip/5063227579.html

Hey free trees, and all you have to do is take all the branches and dabree!


----------



## Oldman47

Go for it. I see no mention of needing to miss that fence so drop them where it is convenient to clean up.


----------



## madpogue

I guess it's "dabree" since it's from "da trees"?......


----------



## Ashful

madpogue said:


> I guess it's "dabree" since it's from "da trees"?......


Nah... it's French.  A soft cheese.


----------



## Copper44

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/zip/5044126845.html

Apparently his house in an obstruction or an issue at all...


----------



## Ashful

Copper44 said:


> http://saginaw.craigslist.org/zip/5044126845.html
> 
> Apparently his house in an obstruction or an issue at all...


I'd bulldoze the house and keep the tree.  She's a beauty.


----------



## claydogg84

Ashful said:


> I'd bulldoze the house and keep the tree.  She's a beauty.



I agree.


----------



## Copper44

Not sure if it's locust though, I have some pretty big ones in my yard. Nothing that would compare to that though!


----------



## chazcarr

This didn't make me laugh, but it did get me wondering if this thing is useful.  What do you guys think?


----------



## johneh

chazcarr said:


> This didn't make me laugh, but it did get me wondering if this thing is useful.  What do you guys think?


It does have assume  ground clearance
But I prefer  the lad next doors  horses less damage in the bush
Also a skidder don't come when its called


----------



## firefighterjake

chazcarr said:


> This didn't make me laugh, but it did get me wondering if this thing is useful.  What do you guys think?



My thinking . . . there probably is a reason there were only 330 made and very few folks know about the quadtractor these days.


----------



## Whitepine2

chazcarr said:


> This didn't make me laugh, but it did get me wondering if this thing is useful.  What do you guys think?


 I had a friend that had one of these he asked what I thought about it.Told him it was a toy as it
wasn't ruggard and with an electric winch,we both had M Farmalls much more built for the woods. Well he bought it had money was #1 pilot for what was Eastern Air Lines at the time
he used it for years the little thing was all right for light stuff and got around in the woods good.
He sold wood to old folks in town and took barge loads to the Islands. It worked better than it
looked.


----------



## Dieselhead

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5119458250.html


----------



## claydogg84

Dieselhead said:


> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5119458250.html



Looks more like top soil.


----------



## David.Ervin

http://columbus.craigslist.org/zip/5119021365.html

Yeah, I'll come drop that tree on your chimney, mailbox, neighbor's car for free...


----------



## Oldman47

I love how they are blaming the neighbor's tree removal for their EAB also.


----------



## D8Chumley

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/5124878486.html

Seasoned and ready to burn, yeah OK...


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/grd/5126877403.htmlhtml


----------



## blacktail

Seasoned 3 months...completely wrapped in plastic.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/grd/5121473082.html


----------



## chazcarr

blacktail said:


> Seasoned 3 months...completely wrapped in plastic.
> 
> View attachment 159763



He wanted to make sure he kept the seasoning fresh!


----------



## Jags

chazcarr said:


> He wanted to make sure he kept the seasoning fresh!



Wouldn't that be considered "marinated"?


----------



## mellow

$550.00 for 1.5 cords of cherry, and they won't even stack it!

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/5137451584.html


----------



## begreen

Looks like about a cord and not seasoned unless they sprinkled salt and pepper on the load.


----------



## MrAdam

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/5111023007.html

"Firewood for sale. Rank $60.00 or cord $195.00, rank 4'x8'x16-18" or a cord which is 3 ranks"

Um, I think I'll take 3 ranks then...


----------



## fespo

wow 12 facecore  I hope there is more

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/zip/5142225933.html


----------



## drz1050

mmm, yard tree. That looks like fun to split.


----------



## MrAdam

drz1050 said:


> mmm, yard tree. That looks like fun to split.


Said he needs a 30" saw to finish that? Really?


----------



## BigCountryNY

MrAdam said:


> Said he needs a 30" saw to finish that? Really?



Yeah... sounds to me like he would be better served to get some proper education on how to run a saw.


----------



## dougand3

He can't calculate or run a saw...but it's FREE.


----------



## D8Chumley

Maybe this should be in Gear, but he wants to trade for 3 cord, delivered. I replied I might go 2-2.5 and he said 3 is a fair trade when they go for 550-650 on eBay. I told him good luck
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/for/5138820094.html

So, am I nuts or is he? Maybe $500 isn't a bad price for the saw, but 3 cord seasoned, delivered to me is worth a lot more than that, thus me offering 2ish tops


----------



## claydogg84

D8Chumley said:


> Maybe this should be in Gear, but he wants to trade for 3 cord, delivered. I replied I might go 2-2.5 and he said 3 is a fair trade when they go for 550-650 on eBay. I told him good luck
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/for/5138820094.html
> 
> So, am I nuts or is he? Maybe $500 isn't a bad price for the saw, but 3 cord seasoned, delivered to me is worth a lot more than that, thus me offering 2ish tops



That saw is fairly clean.. I'd say it's worth $450-$500. Split & truly seasoned firewood sells for $220/cord here, and should be similar in your location. I'm with you - 2 Cords quality seasoned hardwoods delivered for the saw is fair.


----------



## Longstreet

For all the crap we give to craigslist, sometimes you can hit gold.

I laughed at this one because I saw it within an hour of posting, live within 15 mins, and love splitting white oak.  Yet I was 6 hours away in Mississippi.    Sometimes you can only chuckle.


----------



## CountryBoy19

Could always try to see if they would hold it for you...


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## chazcarr

mtbmike said:


> View attachment 160158



Nothing wrong there if he is really cutting it up for you.  Hope he has insurance!


----------



## mark cline

chazcarr said:


> Nothing wrong there if he is really cutting it up for you.  Hope he has insurance!


Did he drop the tree on the house ? Sure looks like it.


----------



## mtbmike

sorry there. i was having trouble posting the pic of the tree and apparently i lost my text!
we had a nasty wind/lightning storm on tuesday and lots of trees came down. i agree, it does look like he cut it at the trunk and dropped it on the house! i meant to say in my post, i wish i could help him and get this wood but i'm busy with other stuff this month. the ad is still up, worcester craigslist.

edit: ad is gone. Check out this slideshow of the damage down to trees in rhode island -

http://www.turnto10.com/story/29706040/trees-fall-houses-damaged-in-cranston-warwick


----------



## CenterTree

Nothing says "kindling" like LILAC!



http://altoona.craigslist.org/grd/5122144538.html

*Kindling 5-6 pound bags -$5*




Dried kindling by the bag. Great for campfires, parties, fire starter, and save it up for winter. Lilac. 9 bags @ $5 each.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## bodhran

Date Listed08-Aug-15
Price
* Free*
Addressa1e2m9

View map
For Sale By Owner
One large Maple Tree, will be great for fire wood, the tree is 40 years old. You cut down an the tree is yours free of charge.


----------



## homebrewz

http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/5128355676.html

"Got a bunch of dry Pine wood for burning, deal is if you want it you have to take it all.
If you need help loading the wood, I can be of service but you'll need to haul the lot away yourself.
If you plan on making multiple trips to take it all away, you'll need to leave someone behind as insurance you won't just take what you want and run."


----------



## dougand3

LMAO. Can you leave someone you don't like and just don't come back?


----------



## Ashful

Most might bring their mother in law.


----------



## Snigg

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/5163536871.html

The same ad that I started this thread with, 2 years ago, still gets placed on Craigslist from time to time.  Still no takers lol!


----------



## Jay106n

Getting creative are we?

*fire pit all natural - $40*
Large Sycamore tree for fire pit 42" in diameter. In a few years, you can use the firepit wood to heat your house. Last one left. Has an angle cut for easy viewing of the fire.






http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5127053147.html


----------



## homebrewz

No pics, so we can only imagine.. 

http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/5166437200.html

"We have two oak trees over forty feet high. You want them, you can have them. A lot of useable wood can come from them. MUST BE IN THE TREE SERVICE BUSINESS, OR LUMBER BUSINESS WITH TREE SERVICE EXPERIENCE, AND INSURANCE. Send me an e-mail with a name and number to contact to make an appointment to see if you're interested."


----------



## Oldman47

Wha_t a _crock. Who in the business is going to do a tree removal at no charge?


----------



## mellow

Quite a few side jobs are done with the company's equipment after 5 pm or on the weekends.

Obviously they would not be insured, but I doubt they would let the homeowner know that.


----------



## Oakwood5

Deal of the year around here. Gotta love free rounds too!

http://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/5167484526.html


----------



## iamlucky13

The usual story - must be licensed and insured and you get to keep the wood. At least she doesn't demand you remove the branches. She just wants the trees down.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/zip/5168990958.html

I got a smile at the end, though.



> Please stop flagging just because your irritated I don't want to hire "Your Services" to do it. I been here for years, and no, I'm not hiring anyone..... I'll just repost it if ya do - I got the time ok.



I have to wonder if "I been here for years" means she's been posting for years.


----------



## ReggieT

dougand3 said:


> LMAO. Can you leave someone you don't like and just don't come back?


Wow...that could turn out kinda creepy!


----------



## CombatChris

See, this is the kind of stuff we can get behind.

Depending on access to the site, not bad at all!

https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/zip/5170932728.html


----------



## Oldman47

That one does look good for a scrounge CC. Will it still be there when you get off work?


----------



## CombatChris

HA!

I don't have the tools, time, or space for something like that. Someone will be lucky though.


----------



## Oldman47

If I lived nearby with a trailer, there would not be much left for the next guy. My Husky 555 would make short work of the major branches and most of the trunk. Even the big trunk near the root ball could be cut fairly short and noodled to be easier to wrestle onto a trailer.


----------



## English BoB

Jay106n said:


> Getting creative are we?
> 
> *fire pit all natural - $40*
> Large Sycamore tree for fire pit 42" in diameter. In a few years, you can use the firepit wood to heat your house. Last one left. Has an angle cut for easy viewing of the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5127053147.html



I have an oak tree that looks like that, I was disappointed when I bucked it, now I know what to do.

Sycamore = $40

Oak = $60.......you must pick up all pieces and have insurance etc etc


----------



## iamlucky13

Not mere firewood, but burning wood. Sounds like he's not even charging for the painted pieces.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/zip/5171322029.html


----------



## Shari

CombatChris said:


> See, this is the kind of stuff we can get behind.
> 
> Depending on access to the site, not bad at all!
> 
> https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/zip/5170932728.html



I look at something like that and worry about the root ball unexpectedly flipping up when too much of the top is cut off..............


----------



## bag of hammers

Shari said:


> I look at something like that and worry about the root ball unexpectedly flipping up when too much of the top is cut off..............


That happened to a maple blowdown a couple years back.  Working top down, got to @10' from the root and it stood itself up.  Filled the root crater almost like it never went over.  We were expecting it and were working carefully each of the 16" slices potentially as the tipping point


----------



## Dmitry

English BoB said:


> Getting creative are we?
> fire pit all natural - $40
> Large Sycamore tree for fire pit 42" in diameter. In a few years, you can use the firepit wood to heat your house. Last one left. Has an angle cut for easy viewing of the fire.
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5127053147.html




I didn't know  I had about $600 worth of fire pits.  NICE


----------



## Dmitry

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5132844041.html


I wish all my backyard trees were like these.


----------



## illenema

Heres one close to me.  http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/zip/5165624155.html


----------



## D8Chumley

Dang, if I only had a stump grinder...


----------



## Jay106n

*Zero emissions, cardio, lawn mower*

http://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/5153243429.html






*Zero Emissions lawn mower?!? No way!*


----------



## Ashful

Depends on what you ate before mowing.


----------



## Oldman47

Mine is in better shape than that one but I have to agree with Ashful. If I had a nice chili lunch before mowing it won't be emissions free.


----------



## Cornflakes

I can't beleive this ad is still up.... What a deal


----------



## owingsia

Cornflakes said:


> I can't beleive this ad is still up.... What a deal
> 
> View attachment 161409




That has to be a fake! Common hand dig? What nursery would take that?


----------



## Cornflakes

owingsia said:


> That has to be a fake! Common hand dig? What nursery would take that?



People are clueless and think they are doing someone a favor....


----------



## owingsia

Cornflakes said:


> People are clueless and think they are doing someone a favor....



In my line of work I have met some far out their people but wow!


----------



## jatoxico

owingsia said:


> What nursery would take that?



One that needs over grown bushes with one good face and one dead/brown face? Must be falling all over themselves.


----------



## kennyp2339

Everyone always thinks there sitting on a gold mine.


----------



## iamlucky13

I went to school with a guy whose parents had a commercial landscaper pay them, if I remember right, over $10,000 for a mature palm tree (in California). That's not counting what the company spent on crane, semi-truck, and crew to actually move the tree.

When somebody really wants something, they'll pay the price or do the work to get it.

But that was for a client who was willing to pay a huge premium to have a row of 40 year old trees overnight.

At least in my area, the bigger nurseries have arborvitae the size seen in the picture for sale for $300-400. That's not a lot to cover the costs of moving them.


----------



## XJcacher

Please take my rotten fence for firewood
reply x prohibited[?] 
Posted: about 22 hours ago


◀ prev ▲ next ▶
print
* FREE Firewood (Rogers)*





































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams


Free to anyone who can come pick it up. We took down a fence and just don't have the time to sit and burn it all. Please come and get it. The fence pieces cannot be fixed. It is 30+ years old. This is strictly firewood.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## CombatChris

https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/zip/5214337286.html

It's only 'funny' because he says you have to take it all... and it's several log-truck loads worth. If you've got the means and the land to store it... why not? CSS, keep it off the ground and in the sun and wind and you've got firewood for 10+ years!


----------



## Cornflakes

"First come first serve" you say? I bet he has a line in front of his house...


----------



## Cornflakes

Wow... Yes sir, I will pay you to cut your trees down and completely remove all of the limbs and brush.... That must be one of George washington's cherry trees. Gee, $300 is doing me a favor

http://martinsburg.craigslist.org/for/5197572760.html


----------



## claydogg84

Cornflakes said:


> Wow... Yes sir, I will pay you to cut your trees down and completely remove all of the limbs and brush.... That must be one of George washington's cherry trees. Gee, $300 is doing me a favor
> 
> http://martinsburg.craigslist.org/for/5197572760.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 161807
> 
> View attachment 161808
> 
> View attachment 161810



The stupidity of some people is just ridiculous.


----------



## Cornflakes

I emailed that individual this:

"Is this a joke? I'm sorry but that wood isn't worth $300 let alone the fact that you want the "buyer" to cut the trees down and remove all the junk too. 

If you want the trees cut down, may I suggest you offer the wood for free and you take care of the clean up? Anything else is plain insanity... Hope it all works out. 

Have a good day!"


----------



## drz1050

Cornflakes said:


> I emailed that individual this:
> 
> "Is this a joke? I'm sorry but that wood isn't worth $300 let alone the fact that you want the "buyer" to cut the trees down and remove all the junk too.
> 
> If you want the trees cut down, may I suggest you offer the wood for free and you take care of the clean up? Anything else is plain insanity... Hope it all works out.
> 
> Have a good day!"



lol, he's going to email you back prices of figured cherry veneer/ stock.

See? That's a good deal! Only 300... I wish I was closer.


----------



## homebrewz

I only had several hundred questions, so I thought it would be OK to bother him.. 


http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/5225971319.html

"I have a large maple tree in my back yard. If you have the tools experience and insurance it's yours free for the taking. You will be held accountable for any damage to any property there are many cords of good burning Hardwood here. It is a suger maple. You could heat all winter with this tree or sell the firewood. Don't bother me with a million questions. If your serious send me an email."


----------



## Squirrel

kennyp2339 said:


> Everyone always thinks there sitting on a gold mine.



They should all read this ad that appeared on my local Kijiji page this a.m.

"standing firewood to give away, 200 mature trees +/-, very, very easy access. within 30 feet of private road."


----------



## Wisneaky

I don't know much about black walnut, but is it really worth this kind of money?


----------



## Oldman47

It might cost even more than that to have it removed. It depends on the hazards involved.


----------



## claydogg84

Wisneaky said:


> View attachment 162009
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about black walnut, but is it really worth this kind of money?



Absolutely not.


----------



## Wisneaky

claydogg84 said:


> Absolutely not.


That guy is crazy than I'd he thinks someone is going to pay him to cut it.


----------



## David.Ervin

Wisneaky said:


> I don't know much about black walnut, but is it really worth this kind of money?


Surprisingly relevant discussion about a Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree


----------



## MarylandGuy

I wanted to pass this Craigslist deal on to my fellow brothers and sisters before it's gone.  I feel sure anyone even a few states away will want to jump on this maple and pine, equaling maybe a half cord. Since the ad will go down soon, here is the gist of the ad:

Swap free wood for grinding 3 stumps (Camp Springs, Maryland)

Wood (firewood lengths) fm large maple 35? feet from driveway. 
If you grind up 3 stumps, wood is free. 
Stump grinder must fit through 36" gate.
More maple is near the stump in picture above. 
In case interested, also have 2 pine trees. 
1 was cut up a year ago (the old stump), 1 cut up this past Friday (new stump w blue rope next to it)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/zip/5231539401.html


----------



## claydogg84

MarylandGuy said:


> I wanted to pass this Craigslist deal on to my fellow brothers and sisters before it's gone.  I feel sure anyone even a few states away will want to jump on this maple and pine, equaling maybe a half cord. Since the ad will go down soon, here is the gist of the ad:
> 
> Swap free wood for grinding 3 stumps (Camp Springs, Maryland)
> 
> Wood (firewood lengths) fm large maple 35? feet from driveway.
> If you grind up 3 stumps, wood is free.
> Stump grinder must fit through 36" gate.
> More maple is near the stump in picture above.
> In case interested, also have 2 pine trees.
> 1 was cut up a year ago (the old stump), 1 cut up this past Friday (new stump w blue rope next to it)
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/zip/5231539401.html



$100 worth of firewood for $500 or so of grinding. Doesn't sound like a good deal for anyone but the home owner.


----------



## MarylandGuy

You think?  I have my doubts it is even worth $100.  You still have to wheel the stuff through his yard, haul it away and then split it.  And of course the time it will take to season.  A lot of work if you were trying to sell it.  Especially since it's probably a soft maple.  And though I have no issues burning pine which is the other wood he has, there is so much free hardwood given away for free in my area, I doubt anybody would take that away.


----------



## NewHarmanOwner

David.Ervin said:


> Surprisingly relevant discussion about a Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree



That reminds of the local Craig's List ad. It's almost taken directly from the listing. 

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/5198044607.html


----------



## Ashful

Those are some pretty crappy walnut trees.  Almost entirely branch wood.  Mine are much more trunk, much less branch.  Even still, they're used for mediocre firewood, not furniture.  Mills don't pay enough to make it worth your effort, unless you have a full truck load of the stuff.


----------



## Wisneaky

NewHarmanOwner said:


> That reminds of the local Craig's List ad. It's almost taken directly from the listing.
> 
> https://baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/5198044607.html


That is a good


----------



## Omaha419

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/zip/5240471878.html

Another moron trying to get free tree work done.

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/zip/5225773233.html

And another. Are people falling for this?


----------



## Starstuff

MarylandGuy said:


> I wanted to pass this Craigslist deal on to my fellow brothers and sisters before it's gone.  I feel sure anyone even a few states away will want to jump on this maple and pine, equaling maybe a half cord. Since the ad will go down soon, here is the gist of the ad:
> 
> Swap free wood for grinding 3 stumps (Camp Springs, Maryland)
> 
> Wood (firewood lengths) fm large maple 35? feet from driveway.
> If you grind up 3 stumps, wood is free.
> Stump grinder must fit through 36" gate.
> More maple is near the stump in picture above.
> In case interested, also have 2 pine trees.
> 1 was cut up a year ago (the old stump), 1 cut up this past Friday (new stump w blue rope next to it)
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/zip/5231539401.html



This is my neck of the woods. People in this area don't understand the value in firewood is in the labor to process it. I don't even bother knocking on people's doors anymore even if they've had a pile of rounds laying on their lawn for a month. They're never giving it away free.


----------



## Ashful

Omaha419 said:


> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/zip/5240471878.html
> 
> Another moron trying to get free tree work done.
> 
> Are people falling for this?


Actually, I'd jump on that one, if I were local and needed wood.  Edge of a woods, no house in sight to hit, no demands to clean up debris.  Looks unusually reasonable for clist.


----------



## SawDawg

$50 for poplar and I have to cut it, and load it, and haul it, and split it, and stack it? Something tells me this isn't so "Popular" after all.


----------



## SawDawg

New hybrid firewood.....green & dry at the same time! 

Details are likely left out intentionally such as type of wood, how many, are the trees on the ground yet. 

I suppose you could take the firewood, then at the end when they ask if you plan on cleaning up, reply "Yes sir, I shall bathe as soon as I get home".


----------



## SawDawg

That poplar and maple will clog your chimney! Darn devil trees!


----------



## SawDawg

Poor Ed. I wonder what Ed did for them to try to get rid of him.


----------



## madpogue

^^^^^ Who knew that trees were made of "fur"?.....


----------



## sen166

https://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/5248752200.html

"Im looking to trade firewood you cut for a tractor. Tractor needs to be in the ford 9N size range. Not looking for a big tractor. Would like it to have a loader and or back blade. If I had to pick one I would prefer a loader. But open to the right deal. There is ash, hard maple, aspen and red oak. Most are tops from logging but for the right deal I have some standing trees I will part with. I know what the wood is worth and also know what tractors are going for"

Don't let this deal pass you by;  all you have to do is give him a tractor and he'll let you clean up left over tree tops in his woodlot.


----------



## Ashful

sen166 said:


> https://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/5248752200.html
> 
> "Im looking to trade firewood you cut for a tractor. Tractor needs to be in the ford 9N size range. Not looking for a big tractor. Would like it to have a loader and or back blade. If I had to pick one I would prefer a loader. But open to the right deal. There is ash, hard maple, aspen and red oak. Most are tops from logging but for the right deal I have some standing trees I will part with. I know what the wood is worth and also know what tractors are going for"
> 
> Don't let this deal pass you by;  all you have to do is give him a tractor and he'll let you clean up left over tree tops in his woodlot.


Very few of the posts on this thread really make me laugh... but this one takes the cake!  Amazing.


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/grd/5243460545.html



Hmmm. My buddy just got a full log truck of Fir for $550.


----------



## johneh

Thiers Gold in them their logs

NOT


----------



## bag of hammers

blacktail said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/grd/5243460545.html
> 
> 
> Hmmm. My buddy just got a full log truck of Fir for $550.



$1400...?  Wow.  This guy and the "bring me a tractor" guy are living on Pluto...


----------



## saskwoodburner

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...od/1093355442?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

 What a deal


----------



## Jay106n

Dafuq? Quart?

$200 cash per quart. I will deliver if the location is reasonable, southington area preferred. serious emails only.
http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5263436395.html


----------



## iamlucky13

SawDawg said:


> That poplar and maple will clog your chimney! Darn devil trees!



I think he's using the firewood wrong!

My contribution:

Lest the line become disorderly with fighting over the brush that didn't fit in his yard waste bin, remember this stuff is first come, first serve.


----------



## madpogue

Wonder if they're gonna move the car....
http://lacrosse.craigslist.org/grd/5252544145.html


----------



## LocustPocust

"I know what the wood is worth"

Yeah, me too. Not much at all. The value of a Tree, especially for firewood is about $0. The value is in the labor it took to process it into a usable product.

That reminds me of a guy a few years back who had a dozen or so medium sized Black Locust trees in a clearing on his property that he wanted removed. He asked me If I was interested and I said sure. He then asked how much I'd give him for them.. Nothing. Sorry. I drove by his house a few weeks ago and his priceless Locust trees are still there.

I don't pay to work.


----------



## Mr. Jones

iamlucky13 said:


> I think he's using the firewood wrong!
> 
> My contribution:
> 
> Lest the line become disorderly with fighting over the brush that didn't fit in his yard waste bin, remember this stuff is first come, first serve.


wow. I bet you'd get more btu's out of the cardboard box. Is that free too? lol


----------



## Mr. Jones

Only $30. Better hurry up before someone else jumps on this fantastic deal.


----------



## Jay106n

Mr. Jones said:


> Only $30. Better hurry up before someone else jumps on this fantastic deal.



It will be mush before anybody pays for it.


----------



## Jay106n

He's worth 40 bucks tho



SawDawg said:


> Poor Ed. I wonder what Ed did for them to try to get rid of him.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Oh, this guy is a winner!  



> 100% GUARANTEE OAK no mixed hardwoods -Seasoned and ready to burn.
> 
> Lot of Oak firewood.
> 
> 1/4 cord $100
> 
> 1/2 cord $180
> 
> 1 cord $320



Well, I see prices are up this year!  WAY up.  At least for a few sellers.  Most are still running $200-$250 a cord.  The reputable sellers, anyway.  And that "100% oak?"  And "seasoned and ready to burn?  Look at his pictures and tell me what you think:


----------



## LocustPocust

$320 a cord? Yeah right. 

I can't imagine wood would season very well tarped up so tight like that. I bet a lot of that wood is growing mold.

All wood is "seasoned"... cut a few weeks ago when It was a different season.


----------



## Jay106n

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Oh, this guy is a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I see prices are up this year!  WAY up.  At least for a few sellers.  Most are still running $200-$250 a cord.  The reputable sellers, anyway.  And that "100% oak?"  And "seasoned and ready to burn?  Look at his pictures and tell me what you think:



At least he put a tarp over it. But yeah that was just split last week.


----------



## jatoxico

Not going to post his ad and advert or out the the guy but how 'bout this?

Great quality firewood for sale (Well-seasoned, ready to burn, average of 8" to 12" long. 
Mixed hardwood, oak, maple, mulberry, ash, cherry, locust. 
1 STOVE cord (8" to 14" pieces x 4'H x 8'L) (approx. 150 pcs.) - $120.00 - Cash only!, $130 - Pay Pal or Visa.
to convert to full cord see explanation below: 
Wood stacked and wrapped in plastic on the premises for $30.00 (1 to 2 stove cords); $50 (more than 2 cords).

So according to him he can deliver you his 4'x8' "Stove" cord of 8" pcs for $120. That's $720 a cord.

This is his explanation of a cord and why the stove cord is used. Guess he figgers we is too stoopid to get  it.

A 'full' cord measures 4 ft. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. and is the official, standard firewood measure. But four foot pieces are never used for home heating, and dealers rarely sell four foot pieces. So firewood is not offered for sale in the form of its official unit measurement. This is why buying firewood can be confusing. 

Other terms, such as face cord, stove cord or furnace cord are used to describe a stack of wood measuring 4 ft. high, 8 ft. long with a piece length shorter than 4 ft. The most common firewood piece length is 16 in., or one-third of a full cord, but other lengths are also available.

Then he says be careful buying wood you might get ripped off!

A 'full' cord
Forest Firewood sells what they call a 'face cord' for $100. You find that the pile is 4 feet high and 8 feet long, with an average piece length of 16 inches. Divide this length (16 in.) into the full cord length of 48 in. and multiply by the price. 

Therefore, Forest Firewood sells firewood for $300 per cord. 

If possible, avoid buying firewood in units that cannot be related to the standard full cord. Station wagon loads or other units are difficult to compare and *can conceal a high price per cord measure*.
 measures 4 ft. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. and is the official, standard firewood measure. But four foot pieces are never used for home heating, and dealers rarely sell four foot pieces. So firewood is not offered for sale in the form of its official unit measurement. This is why buying firewood can be confusing.


----------



## Jay106n

My head is spinning just reading this. I think the CL report button is needed for that one.



jatoxico said:


> Not going to post his ad and advert or out the the guy but how 'bout this?
> 
> Great quality firewood for sale (Well-seasoned, ready to burn, average of 8" to 12" long.
> Mixed hardwood, oak, maple, mulberry, ash, cherry, locust.
> 1 STOVE cord (8" to 14" pieces x 4'H x 8'L) (approx. 150 pcs.) - $120.00 - Cash only!, $130 - Pay Pal or Visa.
> to convert to full cord see explanation below:
> Wood stacked and wrapped in plastic on the premises for $30.00 (1 to 2 stove cords); $50 (more than 2 cords).
> 
> So according to him he can deliver you his 4'x8' "Stove" cord of 8" pcs for $120. That's $720 a cord.
> 
> This is his explanation of a cord and why the stove cord is used. Guess he figgers we is too stoopid to get  it.
> 
> A 'full' cord measures 4 ft. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. and is the official, standard firewood measure. But four foot pieces are never used for home heating, and dealers rarely sell four foot pieces. So firewood is not offered for sale in the form of its official unit measurement. This is why buying firewood can be confusing.
> 
> Other terms, such as face cord, stove cord or furnace cord are used to describe a stack of wood measuring 4 ft. high, 8 ft. long with a piece length shorter than 4 ft. The most common firewood piece length is 16 in., or one-third of a full cord, but other lengths are also available.
> 
> Then he says be careful buying wood you might get ripped off!
> 
> A 'full' cord
> Forest Firewood sells what they call a 'face cord' for $100. You find that the pile is 4 feet high and 8 feet long, with an average piece length of 16 inches. Divide this length (16 in.) into the full cord length of 48 in. and multiply by the price.
> 
> Therefore, Forest Firewood sells firewood for $300 per cord.
> 
> If possible, avoid buying firewood in units that cannot be related to the standard full cord. Station wagon loads or other units are difficult to compare and *can conceal a high price per cord measure*.
> measures 4 ft. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. and is the official, standard firewood measure. But four foot pieces are never used for home heating, and dealers rarely sell four foot pieces. So firewood is not offered for sale in the form of its official unit measurement. This is why buying firewood can be confusing.


----------



## drz1050

jatoxico said:


> A 'full' cord measures 4 ft. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. and is the official, standard firewood measure. But four foot pieces are never used for home heating, and dealers rarely sell four foot pieces. So firewood is not offered for sale in the form of its official unit measurement. This is why buying firewood can be confusing.



Somebody tell that poor man what 16*3 equals...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Jay106n said:


> At least he put a tarp over it. But yeah that was just split last week.




Split that week, and.... take a good look at the closeups.  I'm pretty sure I see some fir and some maple in his "100% oak" seasoned wood!


----------



## Jay106n

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Split that week, and.... take a good look at the closeups.  I'm pretty sure I see some fir and some maple in his "100% oak" seasoned wood!



I dont see any fir, but there is maple in there. I like the "conveniently placed oak steam leaf" in front. And the stump is ash. lol


----------



## iamlucky13

BlueRidgeMark said:


> And that "100% oak?" And "seasoned and ready to burn? Look at his pictures and tell me what you think:



If I'm recognizing the scaly bark on some of the pieces correctly, I think Home Depot has the answer. He's selling Ponderosa Oak!
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bruce-Po...wood-Flooring-22-sq-ft-case-AHS587Z/202075238


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

jatoxico said:


> Not going to post his ad and advert or out the the guy but how 'bout this?
> 
> Great quality firewood for sale (Well-seasoned, ready to burn, average of 8" to 12" long.
> Mixed hardwood, oak, maple, mulberry, ash, cherry, locust.
> 1 STOVE cord (8" to 14" pieces x 4'H x 8'L) (approx. 150 pcs.) - $120.00 - Cash only!, $130 - Pay Pal or Visa.
> to convert to full cord see explanation below:
> Wood stacked and wrapped in plastic on the premises for $30.00 (1 to 2 stove cords); $50 (more than 2 cords).
> 
> So according to him he can deliver you his 4'x8' "Stove" cord of 8" pcs for $120. That's $720 a cord.
> 
> This is his explanation of a cord and why the stove cord is used. Guess he figgers we is too stoopid to get  it.
> 
> A 'full' cord measures 4 ft. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. and is the official, standard firewood measure. But four foot pieces are never used for home heating, and dealers rarely sell four foot pieces. So firewood is not offered for sale in the form of its official unit measurement. This is why buying firewood can be confusing.
> 
> Other terms, such as face cord, stove cord or furnace cord are used to describe a stack of wood measuring 4 ft. high, 8 ft. long with a piece length shorter than 4 ft. The most common firewood piece length is 16 in., or one-third of a full cord, but other lengths are also available.
> 
> Then he says be careful buying wood you might get ripped off!
> 
> A 'full' cord
> Forest Firewood sells what they call a 'face cord' for $100. You find that the pile is 4 feet high and 8 feet long, with an average piece length of 16 inches. Divide this length (16 in.) into the full cord length of 48 in. and multiply by the price.
> 
> Therefore, Forest Firewood sells firewood for $300 per cord.
> 
> If possible, avoid buying firewood in units that cannot be related to the standard full cord. Station wagon loads or other units are difficult to compare and *can conceal a high price per cord measure*.
> measures 4 ft. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. and is the official, standard firewood measure. But four foot pieces are never used for home heating, and dealers rarely sell four foot pieces. So firewood is not offered for sale in the form of its official unit measurement. This is why buying firewood can be confusing.



I'd out the guy.  That is straight-up swindling.


----------



## jatoxico

edge-of-the-woods said:


> I'd out the guy.  That is straight-up swindling.


Well Buyer Beware. I took the worst case scenario but his acceptable range would be $420-720/cord cash, $450-780/cord for paypal or credit. There were delivery charges too. My favorite part is his warning that odd measurements can conceal a high per cord cost. No kidding!


----------



## LocustPocust

wth is a stove cord?

Some of these people's units of measurement are quite unique.


----------



## DougA

I just saw an ad for an electric splitter. 5 ton used for $250.  Not working but just need a tune-up and will work good. 

I'll get out my tools and tune it up


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

iamlucky13 said:


> If I'm recognizing the scaly bark on some of the pieces correctly, I think Home Depot has the answer. He's selling Ponderosa Oak!
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bruce-Po...wood-Flooring-22-sq-ft-case-AHS587Z/202075238



Yeah, I thought I recognized that species! :D


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

DougA said:


> I just saw an ad for an electric splitter. 5 ton used for $250.  Not working but just need a tune-up and will work good.
> 
> I'll get out my tools and tune it up





Yessir!  A little tweaking with a Philips screwdriver and that burned-out armature will be good as new!


----------



## beatlefan

This is got to be one of the funniest I've seen...

http://dayton.craigslist.org/wan/5225271399.html


----------



## D8Chumley

That's actually not a bad idea, depending on the menu and which flavor of beer


----------



## LocustPocust

That doesn't sound like a bad time to be honest.


----------



## madpogue

D8Chumley said:


> That's actually not a bad idea, depending on the menu and which flavor of beer


 Um, any beer that comes in a 30-pack would NOT be worth this....


----------



## Jay106n

haha thats great. Throw in a cord or 2 and it might be worth it


----------



## D8Chumley

madpogue said:


> Um, any beer that comes in a 30-pack would NOT be worth this....


So, you're a beer snob?  If I was still a drinking man, 15 silver bullets and a nice rib eye on the grill is worth helping split a cord of maple. That might take 2 hours tops?


----------



## Mr. Jones

Found an add for free wood on CL. The only catch is I HAVE to take the huge rounds first. They also require a "refundable" $100 deposit in case I break any sprinkler lines. lmao. Maybe mark out the sprinkler heads first? If I happen to break any lines because they're system is old, or they didn't bury the lines deep enough, seems like that should be on them, and not me.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

madpogue said:


> Um, any beer that comes in a 30-pack would NOT be worth this....





Yup!


----------



## jb6l6gc

D8Chumley said:


> That's actually not a bad idea, depending on the menu and which flavor of beer


I'd bring the splitter eat all his food drink all his beer and watch him split it. If he ain't done by the time I am me and splitter go bye LOL


----------



## Ashful

LocustPocust said:


> wth is a stove cord?
> 
> Some of these people's units of measurement are quite unique.


Best I can tell, it's 8' x 4' x something unknown.  Most states have laws stating it is illegal to sell cordwood without specifying the volume, either in fractional cord (eg. 1/2 cord) or cubic feet, tightly stacked.


----------



## johneh

LocustPocust said:


> wth is a stove cord?
> Some of these people's units of measurement are quite unique.


Here a stove cord is 8ft long X 4ft high X 16 inches wide
or 1/3 of a cord


----------



## Cornflakes

This can't be a real ad right?? Do people without trees get leaves to scatter on their lawn????


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

johneh said:


> Here a stove cord is 8ft long X 4ft high X 16 inches wide
> or 1/3 of a cord




Not legally defined by any authority, therefore, not legally enforceable.  If someone wants to deliver a 5 gallon bucket full of wood, and call it a face cord, stove cord, bush cord, or other likewise meaningless term, you won't have a legal leg to stand on.


----------



## Ashful

Cornflakes said:


> This can't be a real ad right?? Do people without trees get leaves to scatter on their lawn????


I'd assume that was posted by someone with a sense of humor, but then there's this:
http://www.businessinsider.com/startup-ships-you-three-leaves-for-20-2015-10


----------



## BrotherBart

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Not legally defined by any authority, therefore, not legally enforceable.  If someone wants to deliver a 5 gallon bucket full of wood, and call it a face cord, stove cord, bush cord, or other likewise meaningless term, you won't have a legal leg to stand on.



Not in Virginia but at least a dozen states that I know of cover it under their Department of Weights and Measures. Most notably New York, Maryland, New Hampshire, Minnesota...


----------



## Jay106n

OUT OF STORAGE? WTF? I SEE GRASS...



> Maybe an eighth of a cord. Must clean up scraps too please. Nice wood, just bought it but I'm out of storage.



http://westernmass.craigslist.org/zip/5263864936.html


----------



## LocustPocust

I'd find storage.. trust me.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

BrotherBart said:


> Not in Virginia but at least a dozen states that I know of cover it under their Department of Weights and Measures. Most notably New York, Maryland, New Hampshire, Minnesota...




I did a massive study on this about 10 years ago. I looked at every single state in the Union, all 57+ of them.  At that time, not a single state defined anything other than a cord.  Some mentioned some of the bogus measurements on websites (as New York currently does here), but none had a legal definition in their actual codes.

I'm not going to repeat that study now, but I did check New York.  I would say it's still undefined in New York state, because the "definition" is fluid.  Here is what the actual code says:



> (c) _Face cord_ means the front or face of a standard cord, _i.e.,_ four feet in height and eight feet in width, and the depth being defined by the length of the cut wood expressed in inches. The dimensions shall be stated whenever the term _face cord_ is used in any representation.




Two dimensions are given, but the third is left open, but must be stated.   So, in New York, if I want to stack a row of splits 4x8 feet and only 6 inches long, that is legally a "six inch face cord".  If I make it 12", it's a "twelve inch face cord".

So again, it means whatever the seller wants it to mean, but he's required to disclose his definition.   This isn't a definition of a quantity, really, it's a requirement for full disclosure, and a tacit admission that the term is used, but open to interpretation.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

LocustPocust said:


> I'd find storage.. trust me.



Yeah, like it would be hard to find a spot for that small amount?  I suspect that the seller is rather.... obsessive about things....


----------



## homebrewz

Insured or experienced? Well, I have extensively watched some youtube videos on tree removal.. 
*_________________________*
*http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/5272095786.html*

*Free Oak Lumber, Free Oak Tree:*
"Oak is a beautiful and easy to work wood, yet is hard and durable enough for rigid furniture and other finished projects. It has hundreds of applications.

FREE for whoever wants a large amount of Oak Lumber. Or, if you just want firewood! You take the tree down safely and securely and you can have the lumber. Must be insured or experienced with tree removal.

Free Lumber or Firewood - can't be beaten!"
*


*


----------



## kennyp2339

homebrewz said:


> Must be insured or experienced with tree removal.


 
I have to laugh at how thick headed people are with the whole insurance thing for free work, I wonder if my Blue cross card will work.. lol


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Hmmm. To be fair, he said insured OR experienced.  I'm experienced, and if I wanted to mess with the brush, I'd go for a deal like that.

But I don't want to mess with the brush.  There's too much free stuff around to bother with it.


----------



## melloyello

I was looking for another fixer upper saw and ran across this one. $130 for a dirty worn out saw and someone has already torn it all to pieces for you and probably lost some of the parts. I see he took time to clean it up before disassembling the engine. LOL
https://fayetteville.craigslist.org/for/5272676475.html


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

Mr. Jones said:


> Found an add for free wood on CL. The only catch is I HAVE to take the huge rounds first. They also require a "refundable" $100 deposit in case I break any sprinkler lines. lmao. Maybe mark out the sprinkler heads first? If I happen to break any lines because they're system is old, or they didn't bury the lines deep enough, seems like that should be on them, and not me.



This is why I don't let anyone off of CL do work at our place unless they're insured 

Like the guy who wanted to remove our old heating tank if we let him keep the oil in it.  Are you insured, sir?  No.  Alright have a great day.


----------



## Aqua-Andy

melloyello said:


> I was looking for another fixer upper saw and ran across this one. $130 for a dirty worn out saw and someone has already torn it all to pieces for you and probably lost some of the parts. I see he took time to clean it up before disassembling the engine. LOL
> https://fayetteville.craigslist.org/for/5272676475.html


I bet this guy would pay $130 to get that thing off the kitchen table before his wife came home and saw it.


----------



## LocustPocust

melloyello said:


> I was looking for another fixer upper saw and ran across this one. $130 for a dirty worn out saw and someone has already torn it all to pieces for you and probably lost some of the parts. I see he took time to clean it up before disassembling the engine. LOL



Looks like it exploded.


----------



## Alex C

Perhaps this has been posted before, but whats one more time...

https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/5264756471.html

* Artisanal Wood, Seasoned - $1000 (Epsom, NH)*

Artisanal, Seasoned Wood.

Every detail about this seasoned wood articulates everything artisanal. 

Every piece of high-end wood was hand selected, hand chopped, hand cut, hand split, hand stacked and massaged with TLC to make each piece unique. 

If you like burning wood and smelling the rich aromas of elm, birch, ash, oak, hickory and apple wood, then these select cuts are for you.

If you wield an ax and chainsaw then you understand the importance of selecting the highest quality wood for heating your home, guaranteed to burn. 

Pay for my over priced seasoned, artisanal cord wood and I will even include hand selected, hand chopped, hand cut, hand split, hand packed kindling.

Don't let the holidays pass you by without securing your limited bundle of the most prestigious cord wood. The neighbors will be jealous and you will be the talk of the town.

Firm - $1,000 per bundle.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## LocustPocust

Alex C said:


> Pay for my over priced seasoned, artisanal cord wood and I will even include hand selected, hand chopped, hand cut, hand split, hand packed kindling.



Hey, he's being honest. I'll give him that.


----------



## Ashful

Alex C said:


> Perhaps this has been posted before, but whats one more time...
> 
> https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/5264756471.html
> 
> * Artisanal Wood, Seasoned - $1000 (Epsom, NH)*
> 
> Artisanal, Seasoned Wood.


Just someone copying another's idea:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/index.php?threads/Artisanal-Firewood.146980/


----------



## petes_sakes

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/zip/5259568238.html

I'd imagine this isn't the first time this tactic was used...


----------



## LocustPocust

https://albany.craigslist.org/for/5230522982.html

If the story is true this guy lost out on the deal of a lifetime.


----------



## BrotherBart

No kidding. He screwed up. Now somebody will charge him two grand to bring it down and haul it off.


----------



## Jay106n

The stack job alone cracked me up...not to mention "FIERWOOD!" and the terrible accountability of quantity.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/for/5273983396.html


----------



## LocustPocust

If I had an Owen truck I might jump on that


----------



## madpogue

"Owen truck" - one that's not paid for......


----------



## NoGoodAtScreenNames

Jay106n said:


> The stack job alone cracked me up...not to mention "FIERWOOD!" and the terrible accountability of quantity.



All hardwood, ready to use. Just ignore the big pile of saw dust next to the gigantic log on the right proving that I cut this wood this morning.


----------



## madpogue

http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/5286417853.html


----------



## rygar

Look at this @__ hat:

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5287065795.html

Trees need cutting down You take the wood, just leave enough for 1 fireplace. Easy access. No brush removal. Must have insurance.

*make sure you leave enough for his fireplace. LOL*


----------



## LocustPocust

Too bad he didn't have a picture. It's probably some gigantic 100+ year old yard tree leaning towards the house grown around power lines.


----------



## MrsD

Just thought I'd add to the pile. I don't know if anyone does this, but I actually email a link to this thread to some people that I find with notable adds. Maybe it's the woman in me, but I like to educate as well as laugh. I also told him that I would haul it away, free of charge, after he hires someone to safely cut down the trees. This guy's really trying to sell it here:

*Free FireWood - Oak, Maple, Pine (Topsfield, MA)*
*Are you a tree guy in need of work & firewood to sell?
*Are you just starting out in business or have you hit a slump in work?
* Want to make extra cash selling this wood before the holidays?

We have over 25+ trees on our lot that need to go - Oak, Maple and Pine.

We are looking for an INSURED tree guy/team who needs work and who also sell firewood.

If you are interested, have the man-power, equipment and insurance, reply to this email with your name and number. We will return all inquiries promptly.

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/zip/5302043282.html


----------



## NoGoodAtScreenNames

I know these cl posts are supposed to be funny because of how ridiculous people are but this one made me laugh because I agreed with everything he said and he used the word Doofus.  Can't go wrong there. 

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/for/5303470455.html


----------



## jatoxico

Hurry up this won't last.


----------



## Bushfire

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/5303635740.html

I'll be right over for that "perfect firewood".


----------



## LocustPocust

https://albany.craigslist.org/wan/5238132195.html

Lots of free firewood, but you've gotta cut the trees down, split it, and then leave half of it for him.


----------



## saskwoodburner

Won't even be able to sleep with all these great deals going on.....


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/5305554241.htmlhtml

*Custom Cut Firewood - $100(Shelton)*

We are now accepting orders for custom cut firewood- we have fir, alder, maple and cedar available. Seasoned over 6 months, we cut and split to your specs. Asking 100 per truckload; over 1/2 cord. Thanks!


----------



## LocustPocust

2 hours after your post and the Ad is gone already..


----------



## Jay106n

LocustPocust said:


> 2 hours after your post and the Ad is gone already..


There's your sign.


----------



## blacktail

Hmmm. Ad is still up, but the link I copied and pasted doesn't work. Anyway, search the farm & garden section of Seattle Craigslist if you want seasoned wood that hasn't been cut yet.


----------



## fespo

What a deal for Willow

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grd/5303356029.html

*FIREWOOD (Manteno)*
















safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams


Firewood you cut you haul. 100.00-175.00 per log most 10/12 ft long. Willow wood.


----------



## kennyp2339

saskwoodburner said:


> Won't even be able to sleep with all these great deals going on.....


Bro -try to hold off on these once and a lifetime deals, wait until Black Friday, rest up its going to be nuts out there


----------



## clemsonfor

fespo said:


> What a deal for Willow
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grd/5303356029.html
> 
> *FIREWOOD (Manteno)*
> View attachment 166346
> 
> 
> View attachment 166347
> 
> View attachment 166348
> 
> 
> View attachment 166349
> 
> View attachment 166350
> 
> View attachment 166351
> 
> View attachment 166352
> 
> safety tips
> 
> prohibited items
> 
> product recalls
> 
> avoiding scams
> 
> 
> Firewood you cut you haul. 100.00-175.00 per log most 10/12 ft long. Willow wood.


This has to be the worst deal ever That wood is not worth that if you could make lumber out of it!


----------



## homebrewz

http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/5306318143.html

"Free large sections of oak, needs to be cut from large tree, if you clean out brush pile from my woods."


----------



## clemsonfor

Idiots!! Why do they think that their yard debris that they would pay people to remove is worth so much that some one will pay them to remove it?


----------



## iamlucky13

fespo said:


> What a deal for Willow
> ....
> Firewood you cut you haul. 100.00-175.00 per log most 10/12 ft long. Willow wood.



Assuming 18" average diameter along the length of the log (might be a generous effort), that's 22 cubic feet solid for a 12 foot length.

That should split and stack out to about 1/4 cord.



homebrewz said:


> "Free large sections of oak, needs to be cut from large tree, if you clean out brush pile from my woods."



Translation: If you do yard work for him, he'll let you risk your life on his widowmakers.


----------



## baseroom

Willow is about the only wood I won't scrounge.  Takes a long time to dry,  splits like a sponge and not much heat value.


----------



## sportbikerider78

Oh man...free firewood.  But it is burned up already!   
http://syracuse.craigslist.org/zip/5309282176.html


----------



## BigFir

sportbikerider78 said:


> Oh man...free firewood.  But it is burned up already!
> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/zip/5309282176.html


 Priceless!......literally!


----------



## BrotherBart

sportbikerider78 said:


> Oh man...free firewood.  But it is burned up already!
> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/zip/5309282176.html



Kiln dried.


----------



## Omaha419

A few cord, yeah right!


----------



## iamlucky13

sportbikerider78 said:


> Oh man...free firewood.  But it is burned up already!
> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/zip/5309282176.html



Lightly used firewood...never saw that coming.


----------



## madpogue

sportbikerider78 said:


> Oh man...free firewood.  But it is burned up already!
> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/zip/5309282176.html


 Pre-tested....


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

baseroom said:


> Willow is about the only wood I won't scrounge.  Takes a long time to dry,  splits like a sponge and not much heat value.



I've never burned willow, bur based on what I've heard, he'd have to pay me to take that stuff.


----------



## Jay106n

Burning willow actually has a negative effect and makes your house colder. You are better off leaving a window open.


----------



## saskwoodburner

I've burned a moderate amount of willow from scrounging, and while it doesn't burn up like lighting a rocket, a piece or two per load works well. No way I'd ever pay for it though.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5310937794.html

_1 or 2 Black Walnut Trees in exchange for removal by professional tree person. Responses should include your professional tree experience, your full name, telephone and town located in. You will be required to sign a liability release to hold property owners harmless from any accident/injury while on the property.


_​


----------



## claydogg84

edge-of-the-woods said:


> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5310937794.html
> 
> _1 or 2 Black Walnut Trees in exchange for removal by professional tree person. Responses should include your professional tree experience, your full name, telephone and town located in. You will be required to sign a liability release to hold property owners harmless from any accident/injury while on the property.
> 
> View attachment 166674
> _​



That one looks like a fairly easy drop. At least he's not asking for money for his "Highly Valuable" Black Walnut trees..


----------



## melloyello

edge-of-the-woods said:


> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5310937794.html
> 
> _1 or 2 Black Walnut Trees in exchange for removal by professional tree person. Responses should include your professional tree experience, your full name, telephone and town located in. You will be required to sign a liability release to hold property owners harmless from any accident/injury while on the property.
> 
> View attachment 166674
> _​



What "professional" is going to fell that tree for free?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

melloyello said:


> What "professional" is going to fell that tree for free?




Meet James!


----------



## saskwoodburner

Looking through Kijiji, and found this deal.....

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-bbq-outdoor-...od/1117873197?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Seriously?


----------



## ColdNH

With Seasoned cordwood going for 350 a cord delivered here. What used to be free on craiglist, people now think they can get 100 for.

https://nh.craigslist.org/mat/5314105386.html

* Seasoned firewood - $100 (Merrimack)*












Pile of firewood read to use.


----------



## clemsonfor

There crazy if they think someone would pay $100 for that...not even split


----------



## homebrewz

http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/5320814700.html




"*Just in time for the holidays!*
Looking for a municipality, business or private party in the Greater Saratoga area that would be interested in using this for a Christmas tree. The tree is free, however, the recipient will be responsible for tree removal by properly bonded and insured individual(s) and transport. Preference given if willing to remove stump and restore lawn."


----------



## jeffesonm

"Wood just split today (November 18). All seasoned."

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/5322109641.html


----------



## barmstrong2

edge-of-the-woods said:


> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5310937794.html
> 
> _1 or 2 Black Walnut Trees in exchange for removal by professional tree person. Responses should include your professional tree experience, your full name, telephone and town located in. You will be required to sign a liability release to hold property owners harmless from any accident/injury while on the property.
> 
> View attachment 166674
> _​


Someone post that Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree cartoon, please.


----------



## David.Ervin

barmstrong2 said:


> that Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree cartoon


----------



## JSeery

Just saw this gem.  Claiming at least $200 value!  Seems like a no brainer.

*Fire wood (Westchester)*



Precut logs and starter wood. Great for fire pits or fireplaces. At least 200 dollars worth of buying precut wood. First offer takes it all. Pick up only.


----------



## Z33

I wish I were kidding but I can post these all day.


----------



## Jay106n

David.Ervin said:


>




haha i'm dieing


----------



## MDFisherman

$160 for a face cord???????


----------



## ErikR

MDFisherman said:


> $160 for a face cord???????




This guy will beat that price.... He wants $500 a cord, $350 for 2 face cords, $180 for 1 face cord, and $90 for a half face cord..... OUCH!!






Seems like a lot of $$ for a fire pit!


----------



## TheAardvark

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/5328462712.html

Wow, only $450 for a pile of green maple rounds! Better get on that one quick


----------



## English BoB

Camp sites charge anywhere fro $5 - 10 for an armful of dry pine, lasts an hour or two.

bob


----------



## johneh

Good fire wood cut and split fresh TODAY


----------



## Jay106n

Not funny, I'm just in awe. First thing that caught my attention was the "Great Aroma" comment. Then I saw this picture....holy chit that's a lot of wood.

http://nwct.craigslist.org/for/5330638564.html

Dry very well seasoned Firewood. Cut, split, seasoned and delivered. Burns cleanly with great aroma.


----------



## Grateful11

I like this part, "May want to bring good rope as one may need to be pulled with a truck."

http://hickory.craigslist.org/gms/5316901340.html


----------



## melloyello

Grateful11 said:


> I like this part, "May want to bring good rope as one may need to be pulled with a truck."
> 
> http://hickory.craigslist.org/gms/5316901340.html



If they were within a 30 minute drive of me I would at least give it a look. Those trees wouldn't be very hard to take down with a throw line and some bull rope. The trees in the front yard could be free from any obstructions. It may net a good deal of firewood.
Or what he thinks is oak in the front yard turns out to be gum and I would just say no thank you and return home.


----------



## Oldman47

That is a nice one melloyello. 2 trees leaning toward a power line and the third leaning toward the house.  How well are you insured?


----------



## Grateful11

Oldman47 said:


> That is a nice one melloyello. 2 trees leaning toward a power line and the third leaning toward the house.  How well are you insured?


That's what I was seeing. I wouldn't touch them. Got more downed and standing dead trees now than we can handle on my sons farm.


----------



## johneh

*On KIJIJI Canada's Craig's list*


*Wanted: Looking for free fire wood*

*Date Listed* 28-Nov-15
*Price
Free
Address*

View map
* For Sale By* Owner

Description



Just wondering if anyone has free firewood dry and cut and could possibly deliver
________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________


Maybe we could also stack it and get a fire started for him


----------



## Ashful

Free firewood delivered?  Here I am doing it the hard way...

BTW... I'm post #1000 on this thread.


----------



## Monaco

Just saw this today on Facebook:
Free "Christmas decorations"! What a deal!

I might have some "Decorations" laying around for free too.


----------



## stevea621j

I know this has nothing to do with wood, but it came up when I was looking for free firewood and it made me laugh.

* Free cows (Jasper ga)*


I am selling cows for free just so I can have more room at my
Place we can trade or just for
Free there healthy and not to old just call  thank you!!

it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Dmitry

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5338525957.html


----------



## DougA

House For Sale: Great view of the fireplace from the toilet or while washing dishes.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat

Dmitry said:


> View attachment 168612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5338525957.html


The ol' free tree work maneuver!


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat

DougA said:


> House For Sale: Great view of the fireplace from the toilet or while washing dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168626


I hate to say it but the only thing preventing me from doing something similar is my wife


----------



## johneh

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> I hate to say it but the only thing preventing me from doing something similar is my wife


Your wife seems to be a very intelligent woman who keeps you in line


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/zip/5340475859.htmlhtml
We have some large Maple trees (15) that need to be cut down. Only if you want to take them away to use them for firewood. We want someone Very experienced in tree removal to cut them down safely and take all the wood away FOR FREE. Also that you have the right equipment to cut them and haul it away in a few loads. All we ask is that you do not leave us a big mess afterwards. We are located in Marysville.

WE ARE NOT INTERESTED IN PAYING YOU TO CUT DOWN OUR TREES


----------



## Ashful

DougA said:


> House For Sale: Great view of the fireplace from the toilet or while washing dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168626


Should be reposted in the Tiny House thread.


----------



## D8Chumley

stevea621j said:


> I know this has nothing to do with wood, but it came up when I was looking for free firewood and it made me laugh.
> 
> * Free cows (Jasper ga)*
> 
> 
> I am selling cows for free just so I can have more room at my
> Place we can trade or just for
> Free there healthy and not to old just call  thank you!!
> 
> it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Selling cows for free. Ummmm... Okay? Haha


----------



## iamlucky13

blacktail said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/zip/5340475859.htmlhtml
> We have some large Maple trees (15) that need to be cut down. Only if you want to take them away to use them for firewood. We want someone Very experienced in tree removal to cut them down safely and take all the wood away FOR FREE. Also that you have the right equipment to cut them and haul it away in a few loads. All we ask is that you do not leave us a big mess afterwards. We are located in Marysville.
> 
> WE ARE NOT INTERESTED IN PAYING YOU TO CUT DOWN OUR TREES



I swear I've seen this same ad come up at least 3 times, but with different pictures each time.


----------



## iamlucky13

Look very close at the ladder. Good thing it wasn't a bigger tree.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/5361329013.html


----------



## Ashful

iamlucky13 said:


> Look very close at the ladder. Good thing it wasn't a bigger tree.
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/5361329013.html


Yeah, but you can't see where the top of the ladder punched thru their siding.


----------



## sportbikerider78

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> I hate to say it but the only thing preventing me from doing something similar is my wife


I tell my wife all the time.  If I wasn't married, I'd build a massive garage and live in a loft above it with huge windows that let me look at my toy collection.


----------



## rippinryno

I get a kick out of the butt hurt tree service owners who post ads because they get mad when somebody posts a "free tree you cut down" add.  Who cares, leave them alone if they want a tree taken down they can try to offer it, prolly not gonna happen but don't create an add cluttering up the free section just because you're butt hurt.   the funny thing is, i have a good idea as to who the tree service is that posts these insulting ads, they also post "free wood chips and logs" on CL and so i'm almost certain this is the same person who's anonymously posting against the "free tree you cut" ads.


----------



## claydogg84

rippinryno said:


> I get a kick out of the butt hurt tree service owners who post ads because they get mad when somebody posts a "free tree you cut down" add.  Who cares, leave them alone if they want a tree taken down they can try to offer it, prolly not gonna happen but don't create an add cluttering up the free section just because you're butt hurt.   the funny thing is, i have a good idea as to who the tree service is that posts these insulting ads, they also post "free wood chips and logs" on CL and so i'm almost certain this is the same person who's anonymously posting against the "free tree you cut" ads.



The vast majority of people who post those types of ads are complete buffoons. In case you missed it, this entire thread is filled with ads from those such people.


----------



## rippinryno

claydogg84 said:


> The vast majority of people who post those types of ads are complete buffoons. In case you missed it, this entire thread is filled with ads from those such people.


I consider the folks posting in the free section only to yell at tree removal folks just as buffoonish.  I didn't miss anything, my post was spot on and i'm sorry if you feel it doesn't fall into the category of this thread.  Both sides are typically baffoons...but it's funny when a tree service gets so hurt they insist on replying via free listings.  That being said, i once found a standing Oak tree on Free CL, it was 2 miles from my house.  I charged nothing, and they got a tree taken out for free. Half of it was alraedy laying on the ground, the saw work was minimal.


----------



## claydogg84

rippinryno said:


> I consider the folks posting in the free section only to yell at tree removal folks just as buffoonish.  I didn't miss anything, my post was spot on and i'm sorry if you feel it doesn't fall into the category of this thread.  Both sides are typically baffoons...but it's funny when a tree service gets so hurt they insist on replying via free listings.  That being said, i once found a standing Oak tree on Free CL, it was 2 miles from my house.  I charged nothing, and they got a tree taken out for free. Half of it was alraedy laying on the ground, the saw work was minimal.



I'm curious, what makes you think it's a tree service that's posting the ads? What kind of tree service company has to surf Craigslist for business anyways? I actually really enjoy emailing people that post these sort of ads to simply let them know how stupid they are - I speculate that other people (possibly the ones making the counter-ads) also enjoy doing the same. To be fair, I'm not surprised you're here defending the people that everyone else in this thread is making fun of.


----------



## rippinryno

claydogg84 said:


> I'm curious, what makes you think it's a tree service that's posting the ads? What kind of tree service company has to surf Craigslist for business anyways? I actually really enjoy emailing people that post these sort of ads to simply let them know how stupid they are - I speculate that other people (possibly the ones making the counter-ads) also enjoy doing the same. To be fair, I'm not surprised you're here defending the people that everyone else in this thread is making fun of.


Obviously you've never surfed the services portion of CL, it is almost entirely lawn care and tree service.  What kind of tree service surf on CL?  The same kind responding to the tree ads via a listing in the free section, duh.  It's one thing if you feel it's your duty to email them, it's another if you post in a classifieds or free section once a week whining about them.  I still think "move along" is a better choice for everybody.  To be fair, I'm rather convinced you are one of the butt hurt peeps i'm referring too, clearly you're insulted.


----------



## Jags

Enough with the friction.  This has been 41 pages of civility and laughs.  Lets keep it that way.


----------



## David.Ervin

http://columbus.craigslist.org/zip/5363258587.html


Not only is it in a yard, near a fence, houses, and other trees, but it doesn't look like it'll amount to much more than a brushpile once it's down.  Yeesh.


----------



## claydogg84

David.Ervin said:


> http://columbus.craigslist.org/zip/5363258587.html
> View attachment 169580
> 
> Not only is it in a yard, near a fence, houses, and other trees, but it doesn't look like it'll amount to much more than a brushpile once it's down.  Yeesh.



Looks like it's even got a free tree fort in it?


----------



## kennyp2339

claydogg84 said:


> Looks like it's even got a free tree fort in it?


If the tree is dead do you think it was the borer or the nails / screws in the tree


----------



## claydogg84

kennyp2339 said:


> If the tree is dead do you think it was the borer or the nails / screws in the tree



Likely a combination of both. 

Edit - Now that I think of it, doesn't the Ash Borer only go after live, healthy trees? In that case it was probably one or the other that killed it, not both.


----------



## saskwoodburner

David.Ervin said:


> http://columbus.craigslist.org/zip/5363258587.html
> View attachment 169580
> 
> Not only is it in a yard, near a fence, houses, and other trees, but it doesn't look like it'll amount to much more than a brushpile once it's down.  Yeesh.



Not much room to go for the back cut there lol


----------



## clemsonfor

Nails dont really kill trees unless its an extreme case. Maybe lots of copper nails?

As a forester we see all kinds of metal in trees! Everything from tire rims, wire, nails, railroad spikes, head bolts, screw in steps, etc


----------



## Dmitry

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5341685129.html


----------



## Ashful

clemsonfor said:


> Nails dont really kill trees unless its an extreme case. Maybe lots of copper nails?
> 
> As a forester we see all kinds of metal in trees! Everything from tire rims, wire, nails, railroad spikes, head bolts, screw in steps, etc


Yeah.  If nails killed trees, old farmers would have had a lot of trouble hanging wire fence!


----------



## rippinryno

Dimensional lumber in the far back of that one ad....id take that.  I built a chicken coop from Craigslist scrap lumber.  I don't see the reason to make fun of that ad.....somebody could likely get good use from it.  One mans trash is another's treasure.


----------



## clemsonfor

Yea that one was not as bad as others. Like when they call it firewood. Or it a bunch of rotted okay and nail filled busted and rotted 2x4s


----------



## LocustPocust

Does the tire come with the deal? : D


----------



## XJcacher

You can't make stuff like this up.
x prohibited[?] 

Posted: about an hour ago

◀ prev ▲ next ▶
print
* free bloomers (greenland)*


condition: new

safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams


I am giving these new not used bloomers away to anyone who wants them. Serious inquiries only please. Thanks

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 5381096694


posted: 2015-12-30 2:55pm


email to friend


♥ best of [?]


----------



## rippinryno

^^^i think we have a winner.


----------



## D8Chumley

Yup, this here hardwood has been seasoned from the back bumper to the end of the splitter


----------



## Holzstapel

This craigslister will pay you $50 to take all of the wood of his property

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/5386095301.html


----------



## claydogg84

Holzstapel said:


> This craigslister will pay you $50 to take all of the wood of his property
> 
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/5386095301.html



Haha.. That one got a chuckle out of me. At least he's smart enough to realize someone isn't going to do it for free.


----------



## iamlucky13

Holzstapel said:


> This craigslister will pay you $50 to take all of the wood of his property
> 
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/5386095301.html



I'd probably do it for $50.


----------



## iamlucky13

$300 worth of widowmaker.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/zip/5367363639.html


----------



## David.Ervin

iamlucky13 said:


> $300 worth of widowmaker.
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/zip/5367363639.html


HOLY CRAP, I wouldn't touch that with my saw on a bet.


----------



## Riff

So drop a fairly good size silver maple in a residential area, some of the branches are pretty close to the power lines and the house drop power line is running not too far along another side of the tree. 

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/zip/5380744045.html


----------



## iamlucky13

The nonsense is spreading.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/fuo/5378072797.html


----------



## saskwoodburner

Here's a deal on a stove lol

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-indoor-...ve/1118377136?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## johneh

saskwoodburner said:


> Here's a deal on a stove lol
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-indoor-...ve/1118377136?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Only in Canada EH


----------



## saskwoodburner

johneh said:


> Only in Canada EH



I mean obviously some of the stoves posted have a value attached, but I think so many are out to lunch. These are probably the stoves that got removed when they bought a newer style stove.

 I did come across a Jotul 602 with pipe/chimney/ accessories etc for $450, and a regency? something or other for about the same.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heater-humid...es/1131829765?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fireplace-fi...ve/1130638514?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I'm not sure if these are good deals, but I've at least heard of them on here.


----------



## johneh

The advertiser must think it is gold didn't look around to see what was for sale and the prices
Some peoples junk is other peoples gold


----------



## iamlucky13

Gone? As in, somebody actually came and took that mess off your hands?

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/zip/5458959432.html


----------



## AmbDrvr253

Never ceases to amaze me what some people think


----------



## homebrewz

Here's a nice curvy black walnut yard tree for your consideration. At least they thanked us for looking.. 

http://utica.craigslist.org/zip/5463304716.html

"We have good size walnut tree that has to come down. Tree has a lot of nice lumber. You can have it if you remove everything and grind the stump 12" under the ground. If you have any question please call or text. Thank you for looking."


----------



## Jay106n

homebrewz said:


> Here's a nice curvy black walnut yard tree for your consideration. At least they thanked us for looking..
> 
> http://utica.craigslist.org/zip/5463304716.html
> 
> "We have good size walnut tree that has to come down. Tree has a lot of nice lumber. You can have it if you remove everything and grind the stump 12" under the ground. If you have any question please call or text. Thank you for looking."
> View attachment 175866
> View attachment 175867
> View attachment 175865



And stump grinding required. lol. Good luck with that.


----------



## Ashful

Not to mention, I'm not seeing any nice lumber coming out of that twisted mess of a tree.


----------



## blacktail




----------



## fespo

*Free hickory wood? ya right*
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/zip/5482276552.html

Free hickory wood while it lasts 



[ATTACH]176433[/ATTACH]












*Here we have a bunch of hickory wood. This specific wood is exceptional and like no other for grilling*


----------



## Oldman47

That hickory looks a lot like cottonwood to me.


----------



## Jay106n

Oh man look at this mess.....
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5486302445.html

*FREE WOOD if you CUT the TREE (NEW HAVEN)*


----------



## iamlucky13

The price is a bit high, and it doesn't look like that will stack out to a full cord, but for once, it looks properly seasoned. I can live with the fact that some of the wood is crooked.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/fuo/5498011269.html


----------



## English BoB

iamlucky13 said:


> The price is a bit high, and it doesn't look like that will stack out to a full cord, but for once, it looks properly seasoned. I can live with the fact that some of the wood is crooked.
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/fuo/5498011269.html



Personally I would put it in the ugly pile.

bob


----------



## Madhatter9

Id like whomever calculated the price of that table to come and write me a cheque for 1/4 of that for the stack of hardwood skids I have here... she can make all the crooked tabled she wants


----------



## D8Chumley

Looks like there's plenty of room for it right where it sits. Or is it just me?


----------



## Madhatter9

It's code for its Ugly and I want it out of my house lol


----------



## D8Chumley




----------



## Omaha419

https://altoona.craigslist.org/zip/5519020478.html

Free OAK!! twigs for anyone interested. Must take it all.


----------



## XJcacher




----------



## edge-of-the-woods

Please tell me I am the first to post this.  Is there a prize?

How do you cut down one tree and get FIVE stumps?  By the way, bring something to cut it with, "a chainsaw or something".  Or something?

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5550384978.html


"free firewood. we cut down a tree and have five big stumps. take a couple or take all. you will need a chainsaw or something to cut it up."​


----------



## begreen

Looks like there may be 5 big trunk rounds from the same tree. I think I would show up with a splitter or at least a maul and some wedges.


----------



## firefighterjake

edge-of-the-woods said:


> Please tell me I am the first to post this.  Is there a prize?
> 
> How do you cut down one tree and get FIVE stumps?  By the way, bring something to cut it with, "a chainsaw or something".  Or something?
> 
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5550384978.html
> 
> 
> "free firewood. we cut down a tree and have five big stumps. take a couple or take all. you will need a chainsaw or something to cut it up."​
> View attachment 178202



It's like Jesus and the Miracle of the Fish and Loaves of Bread . . .


----------



## Ashful

D8Chumley said:


> View attachment 177527


Nice house, but why on earth would they feature the one hanging over their pond in their "several downed trees for free" ad?


----------



## homebrewz

Right in front of a house with solar panels. Nice.. 

http://albany.craigslist.org/zip/5560109137.html

"I have two oak trees. You can keep the wood for your service of cutting them down. They are approximately each 50+ ft tall. Must be experienced, equipped to remove and insured."


----------



## Jay106n

http://albany.craigslist.org/for/5591586671.html

$250 for a few logs lmao. Lets take more pictures to make it look like I have more wood.


----------



## Roundgunner

Eww that is close to me, let me go count out my money right now...


----------



## begreen

Hope the price includes the trailer.


----------



## blacktail

Maybe someone out there is seeing all these awesome deals on wood and wants to get a stove to take advantage of it.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/app/5670576308.html


----------



## D8Chumley

If the stove didn't cause that, I wonder what did


----------



## Jay106n

blacktail said:


> Maybe someone out there is seeing all these awesome deals on wood and wants to get a stove to take advantage of it.
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/app/5670576308.html
> View attachment 182088



Being a hoarder didn't contribute one bit


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/grd/5697132914.html
Apparently, cottonwood is good for everything. Firewood, furniture, and smoking meat. Doesn't green cottonwood smoke smell like cat pee?

" We had a large five trunk cottonwood tree removed in early spring this year and the tree service cut it into several sections of large pieces, medium pieces, and smaller pieces and small logs. I took pictures of the different sections.

I started cutting some of the small and medium pieces into firewood and it cuts nicely and is dry. I gave some to my neighbor across the street and he burns it for his firepit and his wood smoker. He says it is excellent wood.

Price is $50 per truckload and you can back your pickup right up to it. I can also help load if you are taking the bigger heavier pieces. Some will take two people to lift. 

If you want it all, make me an offer and I can help you load it. 

See the pictures below

Picture one -- large pieces -- very heavy and some are 4 feet in diameter. These could make good furniture or table tops.

Picture two -- firewood I cut from some of the smaller pieces -- if interested in more firewood than this, let me know and I can cut some more. 

Pictures three and four -- medium and small pieces -- these can be sold as is or cut into firewood.

Picture five -- a stack of mostly small, thin logs that they guys cut up from the branches. These make good standalone pieces of firewood."


----------



## gregbesia

And then you have this. Man, I wish I was closer


----------



## SawDawg

Some of it? Heck looks like most of it needs to be cut and/or split.

Good ole poplar, er I mean popular.


----------



## Oldman47

So he's only offering $50 for you to haul it?


----------



## Dobish

I personally like the picture that they posted in this one


----------



## NoGoodAtScreenNames

You say you have two cords and half is ready to use this winter. The picture says you have less than 2 cords and not a piece has been split, so yes I'll take your advice and let the picture speak for itself.


----------



## dougand3

This might be a great deal with the saw being restrung and all....


----------



## Dobish

dougand3 said:


> This might be a great deal with the saw being restrung and all....
> 
> View attachment 183733



isn't chainswaw man stuff? maybe he replaced the string cord....


----------



## dougand3

He may have meant he installed new starter rope. My mind went to tennis rackets and guitars.


----------



## Dobish

Good ole barkless european pine... looks like someone just cut up a bunch of 4x4


----------



## sportbikerider78

Nevermind the power line.  Or that the wood is completely rotten.  




https://syracuse.craigslist.org/zip/5764836218.html


----------



## farmboy05

Sometimes, they are open to you pointing out the problem with what they are asking...


----------



## webfish

Oreos are good though!


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/zip/5764879199.html


----------



## Dobish

8-9 cords.... most likely more...


----------



## Dobish

dry firewood... currently being split.... hmmmm


----------



## iamlucky13

Free barn! Professional, insured, must take all, etc.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/5804814444.html


----------



## blacktail

iamlucky13 said:


> Free barn! Professional, insured, must take all, etc.
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/5804814444.html


If people expect tree services to work for free, why not demo companies too?


----------



## Handsonautotech

Lyndenbrook Farm said:


> She has both!  I think these were the "Hello Kitty" muck boots



My daughter has those.


----------



## Longstreet

blacktail said:


> If people expect tree services to work for free, why not demo companies too?



They could probably get some takers on this one, if they drop the insured requirement.  Lot's of people looking for old barn wood, the real stuff.  Some guys wife in WA is begging her husband to take that job on.


----------



## iamlucky13

Old growth timbers can have a fair amount of value, but seldom enough to cover a full demo. Usually it's done to recuperate part of the cost. Also, the amount of old growth in a 1970's structure is dubious. Anybody agreeing to take it all as stated in the ad will likely be paying quite a bit in dump fees.

More importantly, barns in good shape generally don't get torn down, especially big barns with indoor riding areas (especially not in this area - Microsoft, Amazon, Boeing - lots of high paying jobs, not a lot of land close in with room for the equestrians). The condition of the wood is highly suspect on that basis, and the safety of working on the barn without heavy equipment even more so.


----------



## Handsonautotech

I wonder if I can give away the trees on my land.  Fire chief says trees should be ten to twenty feet apart. What do you think of this ad copy. Should i post it on CL?

Free fire wood trees you cut them you can keep 1 tree for every 4 trees that you cut for me. You must cut and split all the wood before you leave. Its mostly hill so you would have to try not to die. It is impossible to get equipment there so you will have to carry all the trees to the cutting area. All the slash must be removed from the area. You must be carefull not to make too much noise as my peace and quite is highly valuable. The firewood is pine so you can only burn it if you have an open fireplace like mine and you have to open two windows so the cool air keeps the chimney cold. Preference given to someone with a stump grinder. Do not contact me if you do not have insurance. Must have deposit incase you mess my drive way. If you just deliver 6 cords of 2 year seasoned oak to my porch you can cut and remove 3 of my trees to your location without having to split them at my place. Thats like 12 cords of wood for 6 cords of wood. Have to hurry as it will snow soon and I am cold already.


----------



## johneh

OK What ever yup go with that and good luck


----------



## Dobish

don't forget to charge them camping fees


----------



## Handsonautotech

Dobish said:


> don't forget to charge them camping fees




I was going to add : Should probably bring lunch for both of us also, may take a while.


----------



## iamlucky13

Saying equipment access is impossible but requesting a stump grinder is a nice touch.


----------



## Handsonautotech

iamlucky13 said:


> Saying equipment access is impossible but requesting a stump grinder is a nice touch.



Ha that is a great way to look at it, I was thinking who grinds stumps in the middle of the woods..


----------



## JabaduGarfunkle

Handsonautotech said:


> I wonder if I can give away the trees on my land.  Fire chief says trees should be ten to twenty feet apart. What do you think of this ad copy. Should i post it on CL?
> 
> Free fire wood trees you cut them you can keep 1 tree for every 4 trees that you cut for me. You must cut and split all the wood before you leave. Its mostly hill so you would have to try not to die. It is impossible to get equipment there so you will have to carry all the trees to the cutting area. All the slash must be removed from the area. You must be carefull not to make too much noise as my peace and quite is highly valuable. The firewood is pine so you can only burn it if you have an open fireplace like mine and you have to open two windows so the cool air keeps the chimney cold. Preference given to someone with a stump grinder. Do not contact me if you do not have insurance. Must have deposit incase you mess my drive way. If you just deliver 6 cords of 2 year seasoned oak to my porch you can cut and remove 3 of my trees to your location without having to split them at my place. Thats like 12 cords of wood for 6 cords of wood. Have to hurry as it will snow soon and I am cold already.



I didn't fully read the first part and thought this was an actual ad... Blood pressure increase was probably measurable.  Was thinking 'who are these people!?'

The scary part is that I could see this being a real ad...


----------



## Hasufel

Handsonautotech said:


> Ha that is a great way to look at it, I was thinking who grinds stumps in the middle of the woods..


Don't you also want them to plant saplings to replace the trees they take down?


----------



## Dobish

seems like a great idea... i bet you i could pick up a cord for $115, then have to do the work... i probably have to load it too... they don't know what a cord is, but they have 5.....


----------



## bfedorov91

2 cords? that must be at least 3!  all the black stuff is extra seasoning right?


----------



## Tocramed

I'd better hurry if I am going to get this deal!


----------



## Dobish

Tocramed said:


> View attachment 187107
> 
> I'd better hurry if I am going to get this deal!


my dad is right down the street (oshkosh), maybe he would like this


----------



## Handsonautotech

Hasufel said:


> Don't you also want them to plant saplings to replace the trees they take down?



Only after they humanly trap every animal on all 5 acres and move them into the surrounding national forest.


----------



## Handsonautotech

http://boulder.craigslist.org/for/5787873870.html

Adding a fresh one to the mix. This might not seem like a bad deal at first, but you have to realize that it is more common to have to pay someone to remove this stuff in this area, or at least offer it for free. Most people who live up here are sick of dealing with their own fire mitigation left-overs.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

YIKES!

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/5849508581.html


----------



## Ashful

ED 3000 said:


> YIKES!
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/5849508581.html
> 
> View attachment 187193


What's wrong with that one, Ed?  Looks like standard Doug Fir timber cutoffs, if I'm not mistaken.  $15 for 100 lb. of KD lumber seems pretty damn good, in comparison to 15 lb. bundles of grocery store KD firewood at $6/bundle.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

Ashful said:


> What's wrong with that one, Ed?  Looks like standard Doug Fir timber cutoffs, if I'm not mistaken.  $15 for 100 lb. of KD lumber seems pretty damn good, in comparison to 15 lb. bundles of grocery store KD firewood at $6/bundle.


I thought it looked like pressure treated.  There are additional pictures at the link. Hard to tell, for sure.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Those 3X4's rough cut are what I get at the pallet factory scrounge bins.
They give away a few bins per week and we have those on standby around the 
living room walls kinda like a rustic version of Minecraft.    The "rainy day", dad is sick,
don't feel like going to the woodstack, all purpose fast n' dry backup indoor stash.   No bugs.
Now that I found out Industrial Lumber Company leaves out it's scraps for the locals it's become
a gold mine of kindling and those 3X4's do great.   I leave the other two bins alone of the four.

After reading this thread I've found many "typical" Craigslist ads here too.    The firewood is gone
but we can come by fully insured of course and haul away what they couldn't cut or split easily, all
at a fair price of course.  LOL


----------



## MrsD

bfedorov91 said:


> View attachment 186987
> 
> 
> 2 cords? that must be at least 3!  all the black stuff is extra seasoning right?



$150 for rotten wood! People are crazy...


----------



## Jeffm1

ScotO said:


> PRECISELY!! I've said it before in regards to these "free firewood" posts......I'll take that wood for free, but I'm gonna charge them for taking it down......


...and assume all liability.....yeah, right!


----------



## Dobish

i figured i don't have enough wood yet, and i want to drive an hour to help this guy out.... i asked if he wanted me to split it for him too and stack it nicely.


----------



## Hasufel

Any interest in "season firewood"? Not CL but an actual sign I saw along the road today. I'm wondering if they didn't have enough room to spell out "seasoned" or if they were just being honest (as in, it was split this season). $300/cord for oak, $350 for cherry, $240 for mixed wood, FWIW.


----------



## Dobish

someone finally got as upset as i did about this standing ad!


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat

I just have to share this one:

http://charlottesville.craigslist.org/fod/5987668165.html

You can dress it up all you want but $600 a cord is pretty darn laughable.  Sad part is, plenty of folks in the DC Area will pay that to run their fireplaces a few times a year.


----------



## Ashful

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> I just have to share this one:
> 
> http://charlottesville.craigslist.org/fod/5987668165.html
> 
> You can dress it up all you want but $600 a cord is pretty darn laughable.  Sad part is, plenty of folks in the DC Area will pay that to run their fireplaces a few times a year.


Maybe you missed that delivery and stacking is included in that price.  So you could figure it at $50 for the face cord, plus $150 for the time and fuel to load, deliver, unload, and stack it for the customer.  Doesn't seem like a bad deal, for that demographic.

Most places around here will charge a delivery fee, and that means dumping it in your driveway from the dump truck, not stacking it on your porch.


----------



## fishki

I always wanted a free stack of rotted firewood.

https://fayar.craigslist.org/zip/5971186321.html


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat

Ashful said:


> Maybe you missed that delivery and stacking is included in that price.  So you could figure it at $50 for the face cord, plus $150 for the time and fuel to load, deliver, unload, and stack it for the customer.  Doesn't seem like a bad deal, for that demographic.
> 
> Most places around here will charge a delivery fee, and that means dumping it in your driveway from the dump truck, not stacking it on your porch.


Not around here.  $200 a cord delivered and maybe $25-$50 to stack are the going rate.  I've gotten seasoned wood for $185/cord stacked and delivered.


----------



## Jason763




----------



## Ashful

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> Not around here.  $200 a cord delivered and maybe $25-$50 to stack are the going rate.  I've gotten seasoned wood for $185/cord stacked and delivered.



Around here it's $225 for a cord dumped as a pile in your driveway, but I have friends paying that same amount per half cord 25 miles away, in the city.


----------



## iamlucky13

If I lie to you, and even give you a picture proving I'm lying, will you still come pick up my filthy, unchopped firewood?

https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/6015807713.html


----------



## Woody5506

So in other words...you won't hire an actual tree service.


----------



## blacktail

$125 for rotten, unsplit wood. Looks like birch.
https://bellingham.craigslist.org/grd/6022735757.html


----------



## Woody5506

"Bring a pick up"


Thanks for the tip, I was gonna bring my car....


----------



## jmb78blue

© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
13409 Valley Rd NE
(google map)

 more ads by this user 

QR Code Link to This Post

Leftovers from a person who took the tree down (but not all the way). The cleanup he was supposed to do didn't happen. This is what is left.

The pile of long-ish branches range in diameter from @3/4" to 3 1/2" (maybe 4"). Good for kindling and small logs.


----------



## jmb78blue

that is free for the taking, wonder why that person left all that FINE FREE Firewood??


----------



## blacktail




----------



## jmb78blue

DO I GET THE CHAIR TO?


----------



## Ashful

Is it legal to use the word "haul", in such instances?


----------



## kennyp2339

Ashful said:


> Is it legal to use the word "haul", in such instances?


better than hall, at least you know he/she got some kind of schooling.


----------



## fishki

They seriously still have that same chair 5 1/2 years later


----------



## Jeffm1

Wow.


----------



## Woody5506




----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat

Woody5506 said:


> View attachment 195929


Yeah, I don't really consider taking the risk of felling a tulip tree that stands virtually adjacent to a house to be a good deal, even if the wood is free.


----------



## Woody5506

Lol especially at 60 to 75 ft tall...!?!? 

Ok how about this one...


----------



## baseroom

So with wood lterally laying on the sides of the road everywhere.....after the storm, they want me to drop a tulip poplar right next to their house.  Sure I will drive across the city in this present 21/2 foot snowfall and get er done!


----------



## baseroom

Woody5506 said:


> View attachment 195929


I didn't know we had tulip poplars that big up here!


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat

Woody5506 said:


> Lol especially at 60 to 75 ft tall...!?!?
> 
> Ok how about this one...
> 
> View attachment 196075


I'm assuming this is someone trying to sell firewood by dissuading anyone from picking up free pine?  I love the phrase 'all that resin will destroy your flew'.  I'm just imagining my chimney getting fed up with the stove running by the end of the year, growing wings, and flying away one evening.


----------



## iamlucky13

This one is technically off topic, but still seemed worth sharing:
https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/6045955577.html


----------



## saewoody

iamlucky13 said:


> This one is technically off topic, but still seemed worth sharing:
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/6045955577.html



Too bad that post link on Craigslist is no longer active. I was hoping to see it. Unless the post was the free hugs pic; that was funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rangerbait

iamlucky13 said:


> This one is technically off topic, but still seemed worth sharing:
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/6045955577.html



Seems legit.


----------



## iamlucky13

saewoody said:


> Too bad that post link on Craigslist is no longer active. I was hoping to see it. Unless the post was the free hugs pic; that was funny.



The picture is of the post. I figured I should screen capture it for when the post is removed.


----------



## Dobish

this seems legit.... no hardwoods.... can deliver. I can get a cord of hardwood delivered for $225....


----------



## Rangerbait

I saw an ad on on one of the local Facebook for sale pages advertising firewood for $50/midsize truckload, $75/full size...but you had to fell the trees yourself...and it was Poplar. Wish I knew about this thread when I saw that!


----------



## Woody5506

Not overly embarrassing, can't knock a guy for trying, but I still find this funny.


----------



## kennyp2339

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/6060301191.html


----------



## blacktail

https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/6077563748.html





Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffm1

I would actually go for that if the trees weren't so close to his house...as they sit...wayyyy too risky. At least for me.


----------



## Woody5506




----------



## Jeffm1

Are they referring to the big tree or the twigs on the ground?


----------



## Woody5506

Stuff on the ground. 4th pic is a rotten trunk of some sort lol

://rochester.craigslist.org/zip/6081594337.html


----------



## Ashful

Woody5506 said:


> View attachment 196924


I usually don't find the posts on this thread very funny, but this one made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Jeffm1

Woody5506 said:


> Stuff on the ground. 4th pic is a rotten trunk of some sort lol
> 
> ://rochester.craigslist.org/zip/6081594337.html


What a joke.


----------



## saewoody

https://hartford.craigslist.org/zip/6082546271.html
Seems like somebody really just needs a dump run. Although I suppose that brush would start quite bonfire!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dima1973

Here comes another CL winner, all of that for only $600.


----------



## Tar12

Dima1973 said:


> Here comes another CL winner, all of that for only $600.


WOW...I think its worth much more...lmao


----------



## kennyp2339

Novices always think there sitting on a gold mine..lol


----------



## Dobish




----------



## Dobish

I like that the human is not included...


----------



## Woody5506

ohhh, he's only pictured for scale. I wasn't sure.


----------



## Dobish

i want to know what the scale is for him... maybe he is really really tiny!


----------



## baseroom

Woody5506 said:


> View attachment 196924


yep i saw that one.......With so much good wood available around here now.....what the heck is that guy thinking?


----------



## Woody5506

The 'ol reverse psychology sales pitch.


----------



## NaturalCauses

They're even nice enough to pre-char them!


----------



## Woody5506

Another "of the day"... FIRST COME FIRST SERVE


----------



## Dobish

Still going!


----------



## blades

no problem $150/hr from my driveway till I get back  ( I'm in WI  ) and I drive kinda slow.


----------



## Woody5506




----------



## WoodyIsGoody

Woody5506 said:


> View attachment 198410



Hilarious! I guess only rednecks can appreciate the smell of burning latex!


----------



## kennyp2339

WoodyIsGoody said:


> Hilarious! I guess only rednecks can appreciate the smell of burning latex!


Well you could always answer the CL post with the free hugs.. I'll take the latex paint...seems safer.


----------



## DaveInPhilly

Showed up on our NextDoor page:


----------



## Ashful

12 logs could be 6 cords, the way I cut them (eg. 30" dia x 10' long).  Nothing funny about 6 cords of logs for $100.

Of course, some people say "logs", when they have this:


----------



## saewoody

I'm sure each end of those logs might be ready to burn.  I wouldn't be so sure about the middle of the logs.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportbikerider78

You can't make this stuff up.  I think I need to move.  

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/wan/d/free-labor-needed-to-clear-my/6261662466.html


----------



## Dobish

sportbikerider78 said:


> You can't make this stuff up.  I think I need to move.
> 
> https://syracuse.craigslist.org/wan/d/free-labor-needed-to-clear-my/6261662466.html


wow....


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat

sportbikerider78 said:


> You can't make this stuff up.  I think I need to move.
> 
> https://syracuse.craigslist.org/wan/d/free-labor-needed-to-clear-my/6261662466.html


Has to be a joke, I would hope.


----------



## johneh

Some Mothers do have THEM


----------



## blacktail

Maybe if it wasn't 150ft from vehicle access. But I'd never give him a deposit, just out of principle.
https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/d/free-firewood/6281211803.html


----------



## Ashful

blacktail said:


> Maybe if it wasn't 150ft from vehicle access. But I'd never give him a deposit, just out of principle.
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/d/free-firewood/6281211803.html
> View attachment 199509



Folks agreeing to take something, and then only cherry-picking the best while leaving the rest, is a common problem for land owners in these situations.  Seems like he came up with a reasonable solution for that, but he's opening himself to other liabilities, by basically asking folks to process wood on his land.

One of my cutting buddies, who has been using a chainsaw weekly for more than 35 years, just managed to hit his left hand with a running saw.  chit happens.  Would be concerned, if that happened to some random stranger, removing wood that I had offered under these conditions.  Thankfully, the injury in this case was about as minor as one could hope, when your hand hits a spinning chain.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody

Ashful said:


> One of my cutting buddies, who has been using a chainsaw weekly for more than 35 years, just managed to hit his left hand with a running saw.  chit happens.  Would be concerned, if that happened to some random stranger, removing wood that I had offered under these conditions.  Thankfully, the injury in this case was about as minor as one could hope, when your hand hits a spinning chain.



The assumption that experience implies competence is quite common with motorcycle riding skills too. But I have seen plenty of people who have been riding 20 plus years yet have worse riding skills than an astute learner with only 2 years experience.

The fact of the matter is, experience does not necessarily imply competence!

I have heard many motorcyclists with over 30 years riding experience tell me they had to "lay 'er down" to avoid a more serious accident. The fact of the matter is that the rider has the most control of the speed and direction of his/her motorcycle when they keep the rubber on the road. Engine sidecases and exhaust pipes have a very low coefficient of friction compared to motorcycle tires. There is no trajectory a motorcycle can take while laying down and sliding on hard parts that can't be better accomplished in riding position. The claim that it was necessary to "lay 'er down" is only valid in one type of scenario, specifically, a scenario in which it is possible to slide under an object that is otherwise unavoidable (such as a semi-trailer or a steel gate). Yet no motorcyclist has ever described that scenario to me. 

There are videos on Youtube of people who have been using chainsaws their entire lives doing completely bone-headed things (as well as complete beginners operating saws in a skilled manner). Experience does not equal competence. It's also true that competence does not eliminate all accidents (but it goes a long way).


----------



## blacktail

https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/d/3-free-doug-fir-rounds-edmonds/6281226491.html


----------



## Jeffm1

I wonder how this guy is planning to deliver this load...

https://flagstaff.craigslist.org/for/d/half-cords-for-firewood-aspen/6338338930.html


----------



## Woody5506

Ah I forgot about this thread, one of my favorites. Here's a good ad that's been popping up lately. I texted the guy a couple weeks back and asked if anyone has taken him up on the offer. "Nope just you so far"


----------



## Dieselhead

Woody5506 said:


> Ah I forgot about this thread, one of my favorites. Here's a good ad that's been popping up lately. I texted the guy a couple weeks back and asked if anyone has taken him up on the offer. "Nope just you so far"
> 
> View attachment 201313


What a bargain......


----------



## Ashful

Jeffm1 said:


> I wonder how this guy is planning to deliver this load...
> 
> https://flagstaff.craigslist.org/for/d/half-cords-for-firewood-aspen/6338338930.html


Funny photo.  Notice it's mostly 4" long half-cookies, and not splits?


----------



## DaveInPhilly

Jeffm1 said:


> I wonder how this guy is planning to deliver this load...
> 
> https://flagstaff.craigslist.org/for/d/half-cords-for-firewood-aspen/6338338930.html



This has to be have been staged, right? There's no way that was just dropped into the back of that truck, it would have taken hours of painstaking stacking to get that load like that.


----------



## baseroom

Woody5506 said:


> Ah I forgot about this thread, one of my favorites. Here's a good ad that's been popping up lately. I texted the guy a couple weeks back and asked if anyone has taken him up on the offer. "Nope just you so far"
> 
> View attachment 201313


Hmmm maybe he got his wish in last nights wind gusts


----------



## KindredSpiritzz

Guys killing me with this ad. Been up for awhile now. Probably get 3 face cords dried, split and delivered for what he wants for this mess.




https://appleton.craigslist.org/for/d/fire-wood/6348018872.htm

We have an elm tree that came down in our back yard. It is cut up, ready to be picked up and burned. There is approximately 3+ face cords available. Asking $175. for all of it. Call


----------



## Woody5506

"Pay me for my garbage" is the basic mindset for non wood burners trying to make a buck. Why can't people just understand the concept of a mutual favor?


----------



## Dobish




----------



## tsquini

Free stump for firewood.  
I'll be there in 1 hour.


----------



## tdot_steve




----------



## tdot_steve

A little optimistic about drying time I think..


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

tdot_steve said:


> View attachment 202162



I'm no arborist, but it looks like those trees are already felled and bucked...


----------



## tdot_steve

SaltyWoodsman said:


> I'm no arborist, but it looks like those trees are already felled and bucked...



Classic craigslist bait and switch. They mentioned the trees need to be cut down, but show a picture of felled and bucked trees.


----------



## Cervidae

Free beautiful Walnut! 

Only have to drop the tree between 2 sets of power lines, a house, and what appears to be a road. Totally worth it.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## armanidog

Cervidae said:


> Free beautiful Walnut!
> 
> Only have to drop the tree between 2 sets of power lines, a house, and what appears to be a road. Totally worth it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk



I say cut it, the electricity may help it dry faster. And the power company may cut it up for you.


----------



## Jay106n




----------



## zaroot

If anyone is looking for a killer deal
on 3 inch limbs, but actually needs a pile of brush, I know a guy. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody5506

Not wood or tree related but still funny...


----------



## saewoody

Woody5506 said:


> Not wood or tree related but still funny...
> 
> View attachment 216076



I’m going to try for a new used truck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDFisherman

I think she should post this in the help wanted section...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saewoody

MDFisherman said:


> View attachment 216149
> 
> 
> I think she should post this in the help wanted section...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Somebody told her firewood was $250-$300 a cord, and that she had about a cord of wood. She may think she’s giving someone a great deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktail

https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/grd/d/fire-wood/6363391841.html


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

From the "clean my yard. Please!" file...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody5506

It takes so much more effort to take a pic, write out the ad on CL, upload pics, and submit the ad than it does to bust those sticks up and put them in the garbage can.


----------



## VirginiaIron

https://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/d/3-point-danuser-log-splitter/6409467179.html

I reckon, with the recent influx of $799 splitters this is not a good deal.


----------



## VirginiaIron

https://charlottesville.craigslist.org/for/d/firewood-delivered-seasoned/6391802166.html

This is why it pays to cut and process my own wood.


----------



## Ashful

VirginiaIron said:


> https://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/d/3-point-danuser-log-splitter/6409467179.html
> 
> I reckon, with the recent influx of $799 splitters this is not a good deal.


Depends on capacity, and whether it has a PTO pump included.  These range in price from $800 to over $2000, depending on those two factors, neither of which I can tell from the photos.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Ashful said:


> Depends on capacity, and whether it has a PTO pump included.  These range in price from $800 to over $2000, depending on those two factors, neither of which I can tell from the photos.



We can all see that it is a 6" cylinder and has the pump connected. Are you the seller?


----------



## Woody5506

VirginiaIron said:


> https://charlottesville.craigslist.org/for/d/firewood-delivered-seasoned/6391802166.html
> 
> This is why it pays to cut and process my own wood.
> 
> View attachment 217069





"I've also had THE SAME PHONE NUMBER FOR 22 YEARS!!"

lol, amazing sales pitch.


----------



## Dobish

Woody5506 said:


> "I've also had THE SAME PHONE NUMBER FOR 22 YEARS!!"
> 
> lol, amazing sales pitch.


he knows his competitors, that's for sure!


----------



## coutufr




----------



## coutufr




----------



## Ashful

VirginiaIron said:


> We can all see that it is a 6" cylinder and has the pump connected. Are you the seller?


I don't sell stuff on Craigslist.  I don't see any pump, the ends of the hoses to which it would be connected are obscured from view.  The cylinder looks smaller than 6" to me, but I guess my eyes aren't as good as yours.


----------



## D8Chumley

Ashful said:


> I don't sell stuff on Craigslist.  I don't see any pump, the ends of the hoses to which it would be connected are obscured from view.  The cylinder looks smaller than 6" to me, but I guess my eyes aren't as good as yours.


I guess my eyes are equally as bad, I’m not seeing that either


----------



## VirginiaIron

Ashful said:


> Depends on capacity, and whether it has a PTO pump included.  These range in price from $800 to over $2000, depending on those two factors, neither of which I can tell from the photos.


I'm sorry if I confused anyone. My reply was a failed attempt at sarcasm since I thought Ashful was trying to justify the sellers price as to whether it was a good deal or not. That is why I asked if he was the seller. Using Ashful's logic in his reply, with this $700 splitter, one would think the seller would document all extras or at least include the extras in the photos . Obviously, it is painfully clear in the photos the cylinder isnt 6", maybe the beam is 4", and there are no other extras for your money.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Therefore, I feel vindicated in making my post that this $700 splitter IS NOT A good deal and a good laugh.


----------



## D8Chumley

Gotcha, I’m a huge fan of sarcasm it’s just hard to detect on the internet


----------



## VirginiaIron

D8Chumley said:


> Gotcha, I’m a huge fan of sarcasm it’s just hard to detect on the internet


Especially when I stumbled through my presentation.

Hey Ashful, maybe it's value IS substantially increased due to the pump. Apparently, he just forgot to include it in the photos, haha.

http://www.scholtensequipment.com/N...L60-L5460-HST-(4WD)-Lynden-Washington-1538329


----------



## johneh

VirginiaIron said:


> Especially when I stumbled through my presentation.
> 
> Hey Ashful, maybe it's value IS substantially increased due to the pump. Apparently, he just forgot to include it in the photos, haha.
> 
> http://www.scholtensequipment.com/N...L60-L5460-HST-(4WD)-Lynden-Washington-1538329



Dam if that come with it consider it  SOLD


----------



## Ashful

VirginiaIron said:


> I'm sorry if I confused anyone. My reply was a failed attempt at sarcasm...


You know, I thought that might be the case, but couldn’t tell.  Sorry for being so slow.  ;-)


----------



## VirginiaIron

Ashful said:


> You know, I thought that might be the case, but couldn’t tell.  Sorry for being so slow.  ;-)


I'm sorry, Ashful. I should have not reacted the way I did. 
@Mods- I'm sorry for hijacking the thread. Feel free to delete my posts to keep the thread focused.


----------



## Ashful

No problem, really!  Sorry for ruining your joke.  ;-)


----------



## blacktail

So $200 a cord for green. I give them credit for persistence. The ad's been up 28 days. rounds


----------



## blacktail

Even better! $200 a cord and it's not even cut.
https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/d/fire-wood/6414696658.html


----------



## saewoody

VirginiaIron said:


> https://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/d/3-point-danuser-log-splitter/6409467179.html
> 
> I reckon, with the recent influx of $799 splitters this is not a good deal.



I think everyone is missing the real value of this deal. It’s the fact that you only have to handle the wood once!  Split, and immediately stack on the pallet!  Perfect for the guy burning an 1/8 of a cord a year in his fireplace!  
(And yes, this is sarcasm!)[emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirginiaIron

saewoody said:


> I think everyone is missing the real value of this deal. It’s the fact that you only have to handle the wood once!  Split, and immediately stack on the pallet!  Perfect for the guy burning an 1/8 of a cord a year in his fireplace!
> (And yes, this is sarcasm!)[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was a similar one for 300 that I seriously thought about before the 799 model. Then, as fate would have it I dragged my feet and the prices went up. Now, I wait patiently for the Christmas sale where I will scoop one up and make some mods to it.


----------



## jman66

Got one from the list out of Mass.


----------



## LocustPocust

Probably people there right now fist fighting over that one.


----------



## LocustPocust

After you spend an entire weekend working up an old knotty oak tree that's been laying on the ground for a year and a half and buying new chains from cutting through dirt and nails and who knows what else, you can earn the privilege of buying this guy wood pellets or maybe even installing a new toilet for him in his house!

https://albany.craigslist.org/for/d/oak-firewood/6409440447.html


----------



## saewoody

LocustPocust said:


> After you spend an entire weekend working up an old knotty oak tree that's been laying on the ground for a year and a half and buying new chains from cutting through dirt and nails and who knows what else, you can earn the privilege of buying this guy wood pellets or maybe even installing a new toilet for him in his house!
> 
> https://albany.craigslist.org/for/d/oak-firewood/6409440447.html



So he wants you to clean up his yard, mount his Tires, and fix his toilet, bring him some gravel, and in return you get all this glorious firewood. Or you could look at it as getting two cords of firewood for the price of one. For $225 all you need to do is cut it to length, haul it, split it, and stack it.  How could anyone pass this up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay106n

Not the worst deal I've ever seen. Just look at that load job on the caravan! They must be a Hearth member!


----------



## saewoody

Pretty sure that exceeds the load rating on that van!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jman66

I doubt he could fit 3/4 of a cord in the mini van.  Might be able to squeeze a 1/2...


----------



## blacktail

It certainly looks good.
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/grd/d/fir-firewood-for-sale/6434280742.html


----------



## blacktail

Still available after being posted for 2 weeks.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat

blacktail said:


> Still available after being posted for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219160


What a deal


----------



## blacktail

Probably works out to a couple hundred bucks per pickup load...for green rounds.


----------



## saewoody

Anybody looking for free “seasoned logs”?




I suppose they could have been standing dead. It actually could be a pretty good deal for somebody. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LocustPocust

Is it Seasoned, Season's, or Season'd?

https://albany.craigslist.org/grd/d/seasons-firewood/6436454615.html


----------



## Woody5506

I've also seen it listed as "seasonal firewood" which I guess could be passed off as "not seasoned....but seasonal!"


----------



## Ashful

blacktail said:


> Probably works out to a couple hundred bucks per pickup load...for green rounds.


Whoa.   “A couple” implies at least two.  Find me a pickup that can hold 40 of those rounds, and I’m interested.  Green weight on most maples is around 4000 lb. per cord, not to mention the sheer volumetric problem of fitting 40 of those in one pickup truck.

More realistically, you might fit 10 of them in a pickup truck, so $50 per load.


----------



## blacktail

Ashful said:


> Whoa.   “A couple” implies at least two.  Find me a pickup that can hold 40 of those rounds, and I’m interested.  Green weight on most maples is around 4000 lb. per cord, not to mention the sheer volumetric problem of fitting 40 of those in one pickup truck.
> 
> More realistically, you might fit 10 of them in a pickup truck, so $50 per load.


Bigleaf maple isn't as dense as east coast varieties. And maybe the bargain firewood aficionados have already taken the biggest rounds.


----------



## Dobish

i'm sure the wood is dry.... you know, just being cut and all.


----------



## Woody5506

At least it's free!


----------



## LocustPocust

They even split some for you already!

https://albany.craigslist.org/grd/d/maple-firewood-for-sale-from/6429370460.html


----------



## blacktail

Many years of experience, but their last line tells their definition of seasoned.


----------



## Tom Wallace

This guy thinks he's going to get someone to pay him for cottonwood.


----------



## blacktail

Tom Wallace said:


> This guy thinks he's going to get someone to pay him for cottonwood.
> 
> View attachment 222687


But it was organically split!


----------



## WiscWoody

blacktail said:


> But it was organically split!


Wow, no pesticides were used when splitting their wood. Must be a new thing....?


----------



## Eureka

Ok I’ll be right over. I hope the trees are hanging over your neighbor’s house and some power lines too.


----------



## jetsam

WiscWoody said:


> Wow, no pesticides were used when splitting their wood. Must be a new thing....?



I would read "organically split" to mean that it was split either with an organ or an organism.  Ever see one of those karate guys breaking boards with his bare hands?  Well, THESE guys have one who splits trees with his kidney.


----------



## WiscWoody

jetsam said:


> I would read "organically split" to mean that it was split either with an organ or an organism.  Ever see one of those karate guys breaking boards with his bare hands?  Well, THESE guys have one who splits trees with his kidney.


Lol, lmfao!


----------



## Tom Wallace

Need someone to come split a bunch of rounds of terrible firewood (cedar, poplar, alder) then leave half of it for us.


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

Tom Wallace said:


> Need someone to come split a bunch of rounds of terrible firewood (cedar, poplar, alder) then leave half of it for us.
> 
> View attachment 222831


Can I get the contact info? That's a great deal!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobish

SaltyWoodsman said:


> Can I get the contact info? That's a great deal!
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


I thought you might want this guys contact info


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

Dobish said:


> I thought you might want this guys contact info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222881


Yiiissss 

Do I have to dig by myself, or can a friend help?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## blades

SaltyWoodsman said:


> Yiiissss
> 
> Do I have to dig by myself, or can a friend help?
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


That friend wouldn't be J I Case would it?


----------



## gastone21

Dobish said:


> I thought you might want this guys contact info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222881



You win.  That's gonna be hard to top.


----------



## Dobish

SaltyWoodsman said:


> Yiiissss
> 
> Do I have to dig by myself, or can a friend help?
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


i have one that's already dug up, but its box elder


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

NortheastAl said:


> Be right over with the bucket truck to take it down for ya! Just give us a non refundable $2500 deposit and we will be there in a hurry.



Would you take an out of state, no good, post dated, 3rd party check?


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

Dobish said:


> i have one that's already dug up, but its box elder



My cousin has a friend who had some dead ash taken down (ash borer are bad up this way), and the wood was ours for the taking. This thread came to mind. So, I packed up the Poulan, and headed up to the property. 

It was felled, bucked, and stacked next to the driveway. The friend met us, and helped us load. There's about 4 cord left down there, and he's going to move them to the driveway (already bucked) for our next trip. Lather, rinse, repeat until gone. 

We should start sending these CL people to this guy's house to see how it's done.


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

chazcarr said:


> If someone actually responds with anything less then a "screw you" I'll tattoo this add on my face.  Do you think anyone read this and didn't laugh?   almost want to see someone do it and leave the stumps but refuse to pay the $75.



Just stand there with a blank look on your face when he says "$225", and slowly get in your truck, never breaking eye contact, shaking your head slowly... Don't even blink until you've driven away.


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

blades said:


> That friend wouldn't be J I Case would it?



J I Case, Dy No Mite, whoever...


----------



## Dobish




----------



## David.Ervin

Just flick a cigarette butt over the fence, geeze.


----------



## Eureka

Wow


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

David.Ervin said:


> Just flick a cigarette butt over the fence, geeze.



According to the ad, you would have to make sure every one burned.


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

https://scranton.craigslist.org/for/d/firewood-for-sale/6480537939.html

I think he needs a bit of schooling on the measures of a "cord"

EDIT: Screenshot (just signed up for imgur)


----------



## blacktail

seattle.craigslist.org/oly/for/d/cedar-firewood/6488588856.html


----------



## SaltyWoodsman

blacktail said:


> seattle.craigslist.org/oly/for/d/cedar-firewood/6488588856.html
> View attachment 223829


"Please come clean up my scraps"

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dima1973

Facebook find of the day


----------



## blacktail

Free garbage to burn in your stove.
https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/d/free-cabinets-scrap-wood/6541781192.html


----------



## Eureka

Here’s a good one 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/zip/d/dried-frasier-christmas-tree/6535766304.html


----------



## Slocum

That's funny


----------



## gastone21

https://fredericksburg.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-fire-wood-cedar/6546526089.html

Very large cedar tree already down free for the taking. You cut and haul. Your can drive a 4x4 next to it







Which of us will get to this gem first?  I bet you out of state guys are cursing your bad luck that you aren't closer to VA.


----------



## saewoody

gastone21 said:


> https://fredericksburg.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-fire-wood-cedar/6546526089.html
> 
> Very large cedar tree already down free for the taking. You cut and haul. Your can drive a 4x4 next to it
> 
> View attachment 225166
> 
> 
> 
> Which of us will get to this gem first?  I bet you out of state guys are cursing your bad luck that you aren't closer to VA.



Oooh, I’m in DC for the weekend!  Maybe I can get to it and strap it to the roof of the Suburban for the ride home to CT on Sunday. Am I required to dispose of the root ball?[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ1

Just wish I could find some folks who needed "free" oak. Right now have about 15, 20-24 inch in diameter downed white and red oak trees on my property from last years wind storm. Good guess is 25-30 cords that will just rot


----------



## fishki

TJ1 said:


> Just wish I could find some folks who needed "free" oak. Right now have about 15, 20-24 inch in diameter downed white and red oak trees on my property from last years wind storm. Good guess is 25-30 cords that will just rot



I'll take it all, just load it up and bring it on over to kansas and drop it off south of my house please, I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## Mojappa

Just try to stop me....


----------



## Ashful

TJ1 said:


> Just wish I could find some folks who needed "free" oak. Right now have about 15, 20-24 inch in diameter downed white and red oak trees on my property from last years wind storm. Good guess is 25-30 cords that will just rot



Why’s that?  Sounds like good heat wood, to me.  Oak is about 90% of what I’ve been burning, the last few years.


----------



## kennyp2339

Ashful said:


> Why’s that?  Sounds like good heat wood, to me.  Oak is about 90% of what I’ve been burning, the last few years.


Next time I’m going into PA, I’m going to pm you before hand and give you one stove loads worth of black locust, it will change your life


----------



## D8Chumley

Ashful I can save Kenny a trip if you want to try some locust, I have 2 cord I stacked last winter if you wanted to try some. It’s cut at 21-22” so you might have to trim it for your stove


----------



## Ashful

D8Chumley said:


> Ashful I can save Kenny a trip if you want to try some locust, I have 2 cord I stacked last winter if you wanted to try some. It’s cut at 21-22” so you might have to trim it for your stove



Yes, I would, but I’m going to have to give you something for it!  Let’s plan to meet up sometime this summer.


----------



## D8Chumley

Ashful said:


> Yes, I would, but I’m going to have to give you something for it!  Let’s plan to meet up sometime this summer.


PM me when you’re ready


----------



## gastone21

Miscellaneous
Large amount of firewood. With racks and tarp included
Stafford, VA · 37 minutes ago · 
$300







I hope you guys didn't miss that for $300 they'll throw in the tarp!  Can't miss deal of the day.


----------



## JimBear

gastone21 said:


> Miscellaneous
> Large amount of firewood. With racks and tarp included
> Stafford, VA · 37 minutes ago ·
> $300
> 
> View attachment 225775
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys didn't miss that for $300 they'll throw in the tarp!  Can't miss deal of the day.


Don’t forget the racks, LOL.


----------



## blacktail

One man's trash is another man's treasure...but sometimes it's just trash.


----------



## Petstang

Looks like Donna doesn’t Wanna do any work..


----------



## saewoody

Petstang said:


> View attachment 225945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Donna doesn’t Wanna do any work..



Well Petstang, I will defer this gem to you since you are a bit closer and because you saw it first![emoji6]. Don’t wait too long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishki

Petstang said:


> View attachment 225945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Donna doesn’t Wanna do any work..



Could be a deal, Donna didn't say anything about stacking her half, just split it and let it lay, make her do some of the work.
CSS = Cut Split Share


----------



## Petstang

saewoody said:


> Well Petstang, I will defer this gem to you since you are a bit closer and because you saw it first![emoji6]. Don’t wait too long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will need a picture of Donna first!


----------



## sportbikerider78

Here is a good one.  

https://binghamton.craigslist.org/grd/d/apple-tree-wood-firewood-for/6525388704.html

Rotten applewood.  Only $35


----------



## blacktail

$175 a cord, you cut and split.
https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/for/d/firewood-de-barked-fir-logs/6567572244.html


----------



## blacktail

At least it's free.
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/zip/d/free-stumps-fire-wood/6543008554.html


----------



## Mojappa

Not quite sure what they’re giving away but hey, IT’S FREE!!


----------



## Dug8498

This is easily the best one I've ever seen.... In exchange for coming to cut down trees that he already needs cuts down, ALL he wants is a free weekend of work from someone who owns a tractor... can't believe no one has taken him up on this.


----------



## Dobish

I love that not only is it super expensive, there is no idea how much is here, and they have a picture of the screen!


----------



## bfitz3

Apparently I don’t know how to make a live link. Sigh.


https://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/d/100-year-old-oak-slabs-plack/6647846840.html


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

bfitz3 said:


> Apparently I don’t know how to make a live link. Sigh.
> 
> 
> We forgive you!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Oh boy, some people. https://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/d/firewood-pile/6655235781.html


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Well, you get the wood for "free", but you have to rent his splitter. And do all the work. Huh.

https://southjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/fire-wood-for-free/6661142570.html


----------



## Mr3117

Full of flammable sap


----------



## Woody5506

LOL wow that's pretty bad. Classic salesman!


----------



## Medic21

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Well, you get the wood for "free", but you have to rent his splitter. And do all the work. Huh.
> 
> https://southjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/fire-wood-for-free/6661142570.html



Lol, I should have saved the on I had here.  4 large silver maples I went and looked at said free for firewood.  Free if you cut it down, cleaned it up, and hauled the brush away.  $300 dollars of firewood in a couple of years for two full days of work...


----------



## sloeffle

Check out this jewel for hauling your firewood. I am sure the trailer brakes work just fine. 

https://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/d/26-6-heavy-duty-trailer/6685505626.html


----------



## Ashful

sloeffle said:


> Check out this jewel for hauling your firewood. I am sure the trailer brakes work just fine. [emoji6]
> 
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/d/26-6-heavy-duty-trailer/6685505626.html



Actually, I’d be looking at that, if it were local and I still needed one.  His price is a little high, but that’s always negotiable.  That is a serious trailer, figure close to $5k new.

BTW, it would need a break-away and emergency battery to be legal in some states.


----------



## sloeffle

Ashful said:


> Actually, I’d be looking at that, if it were local and I still needed one.  His price is a little high, but that’s always negotiable.  That is a serious trailer, figure close to $5k new.


We must be looking at two different things then.



Ashful said:


> BTW, it would need a break-away and emergency battery to be legal in some states.



That trailer is using house trailer axles. House trailer axles don't have brakes on them ( at least none of the ones I have looked at ). It should have at least 6 lugs axles, 8 would be better. I'm pretty sure any tandem axles trailer needs at least brakes on one axle. In Ohio it is legal to build a trailer and register it without any kind of inspection. I suspect that this trailer was built by someone. That is fine as long as it is done correctly. My buddy built a really sweet tandem axle landscape trailer a coupe years ago.

The axles seem to be somewhat close to the middle of the trailer from looking at it. Have you ever seen a commercial made trailer with the axles in the middle of the trailer ?

It is too damn long too. I couldn't imagine trying to back that thing up. I've never heard of a 26' long bumper pull open trailer like this.


----------



## JimBear

I was thinking those looked like mobile home tires and that was a little long for a bumper hitch.. Fifth wheel yes bumper no. It would work good for brush & hauling lawnmowers & ATV’s but that’s about the extent of what I would want to put in it.


----------



## Ashful

sloeffle said:


> We must be looking at two different things then.
> 
> 
> 
> That trailer is using house trailer axles. House trailer axles don't have brakes on them ( at least none of the ones I have looked at ). It should have at least 6 lugs axles, 8 would be better. I'm pretty sure any tandem axles trailer needs at least brakes on one axle. In Ohio it is legal to build a trailer and register it without any kind of inspection. I suspect that this trailer was built by someone. That is fine as long as it is done correctly. My buddy built a really sweet tandem axle landscape trailer a coupe years ago.
> 
> The axles seem to be somewhat close to the middle of the trailer from looking at it. Have you ever seen a commercial made trailer with the axles in the middle of the trailer ?
> 
> It is too damn long too. I couldn't imagine trying to back that thing up. I've never heard of a 26' long bumper pull open trailer like this.



Got it, you’re right.  I had not even zoomed in on those photos to catch the house trailer axles.  I was thinking it was a commercial unit.

Most states would require brakes on one axle of that trailer.  PA requires brakes on all axles.

Yes, the axles did look too far forward... but fifth wheel?  There are folks pulling boats longer and heavier than that every day, on ball hitches.  The big issue I see is that you’ll never get it more than half full with firewood, before you’re over weight, assuming 2x3500 lb. axles.  It would be good for hauling hay on the farm, tho.


----------



## JimBear

I was referring to it being loaded & being a lot of tongue- bumper weight. A person definitely wouldn’t want to fill to max capacity volume wise but one definitely could. I believe we crossed the common-sense bridge in the “Will a cord of wood fit” thread.


----------



## mountain man 2

I text the number with a few?s......ill get back to ya...


----------



## kennyp2339

Just need a pintle hook for the trailer and my Ford Escape, I’ll get a cord going in that thing


----------



## mountain man 2

JimBear said:


> I was referring to it being loaded & being a lot of tongue- bumper weight. A person definitely wouldn’t want to fill to max capacity volume wise but one definitely could. I believe we crossed the common-sense bridge in the “Will a cord of wood fit” thread.


They returned text.....it is titled n has trailer breaks.....see below.


----------



## Ashful

mountain man 2 said:


> They returned text.....it is titled n has trailer breaks.....see below.
> View attachment 229359



That photo isn’t from the same trailer:


----------



## JimBear

Agreed, not the same trailer. Aren’t Jayco’s campers? Looks like one to me. Back to the initial assessment sounds like a bargain. Lol


----------



## mountain man 2

Agreed.......just passin along what they sent me,,,lol


----------



## bfitz3

Do me a favor? Ask them “since metric things are heavier than things weighed in standard units, should I weigh my stuff in standard units so I can put more in the trailer?” 

I’m curious what kind of garbage they’ll reply with.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

bfitz3 said:


> Do me a favor? Ask them “since metric things are heavier than things weighed in standard units, should I weigh my stuff in standard units so I can put more in the trailer?”
> 
> I’m curious what kind of garbage they’ll reply with.



1 kilo = 2.2 lbs.


----------



## weatherguy

Jan Pijpelink said:


> 1 kilo = 2.2 lbs.


I know that from watching American made.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

weatherguy said:


> I know that from watching American made.



In one of Frank Zappa's songs he says: 1+1=11 and 2+2=22. Also not wrong.


----------



## johneh

1 MT = 2000 Lbs. now if you really want to get into it 
That is a  English short ton 
A English long ton is 2,200 LBS 
Maybe it is time the USA embraced Metric like 
most of the rest of the world


----------



## bfitz3

Please smell the sarcasm. The point was to see how the scheister would respond to something utterly preposterous. The conversion doesn’t matter... things weigh what they weigh, regardless of units.


----------



## Chas0218

mountain man 2 said:


> They returned text.....it is titled n has trailer breaks.....see below.
> View attachment 229359


Only thing that is confusing it will usually list the tire size per the axle so if that pertains to the trailer in question it should have 2 tire size specs and it would be able to haul more than 3500 lbs. That tag he sent you is for a single axle camper so definitely not the same trailer. Seems like he junked the camper and is using it on his homemade trailer. Now if he has a homemade registration for the camper trailer then the possibilities are endless at least in N.Y.

I have seen people strip the camper shells from the trailer and use the trailer for hauling but they aren't really intended for that purpose the framing isn't meant to carry the weight like car haulers or the like.


----------



## kennyp2339

I love reading these, but truthfully in the back of my mind, I'm deeply worried about our country as seeing most of these posts.


----------



## Ashful

kennyp2339 said:


> I love reading these, but truthfully in the back of my mind, I'm deeply worried about our country as seeing most of these posts.



If you think things are headed in the wrong direction, all you have to do is study history a bit, to put your mind at ease.  As @BrotherBart likes to say, “the good old days, weren’t.”


----------



## blacktail

Cut down in July and says it'll be ready to burn this winter. And don't waste his time asking for a half cord!
seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/d/firewood-for-sale-4-cords-of/6694069405.html


----------



## blacktail

16% moisture...measured at the ends.
https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/for/d/firewood-firewood/6696070325.html


----------



## blacktail

Looking for a licensed and bonded tree person to work for free. These are the best.
https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/d/firewood/6699388918.html


----------



## Dima1973

This seems like a good deal for this stove. 
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/app/d/soapstone-woodstove-package/6701155879.html


----------



## saewoody




----------



## Dug8498

saewoody said:


> View attachment 229883


Wow that’s one of the worst deals I’ve ever seen, if it was reversed, 3 for you, one for him that might be fair. No liability!


----------



## Dataman

I love the ones who want FREE Work of Dangerous Trees, but you get to keep the wood, but must remove all.    No one will do that for FREE.


----------



## JimBear

Yep, your saw, splitter & pickup. The way I read it you will hauling their wood also, no mention of how far that will be. Generally around here share cropping is 50/50 in the cattle, grain & hedge posts can’t see why it would be any different for firewood. Unless it was unbelievably easy to access & great wood I wouldn’t do it for less than 2me -1them. I would imagine that they would want you to stack their wood also. Are they going to help load & unload yours???


----------



## blacktail

Dataman said:


> I love the ones who want FREE Work of Dangerous Trees, but you get to keep the wood, but must remove all.    No one will do that for FREE.


And they want someone licensed and insured. I'm no business expert, but I assume that licensed and insured businesses usually charge a fee for their services.


----------



## Dataman

blacktail said:


> And they want someone licensed and insured. I'm no business expert, but I assume that licensed and insured businesses usually charge a fee for their services.



The Insured part is normally just insurance policy.  To actually get it you need to hire an Lawyer and take them to court.   In WA State contractors (Tree Cutters too) get max, $12k.     If they really screw up and drop that big pine tree on house it's going to cost a lot more.     I know from experience.    Screwed General Contractor.  Cost almost $6k in legal fees.  I did get $16k out of him and insurance company.


----------



## Dieselhead

Listed as “free firewood” on CL in CT if anyone is interested lol


----------



## saewoody

Dieselhead said:


> Listed as “free firewood” on CL in CT if anyone is interested lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229943



That’s two from CT in just a couple days. Lots of crazy people here for such a small state!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful

Dieselhead said:


> Listed as “free firewood” on CL in CT if anyone is interested lol
> View attachment 229943


Now that's funny!


----------



## David.Ervin

Seasoned like a fine wine left in a dank woods for a couple decades...


----------



## Dataman

That's some nice Buggy Firewood.  Should burn nice, get screaming effect when in stove (all the insects).   Gotta love the Idiot CL Post.


----------



## Dieselhead

saewoody said:


> Lots of crazy people here for such a small state!


Ourselves included


----------



## barnaclebob

blacktail said:


> Looking for a licensed and bonded tree person to work for free. These are the best.
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/zip/d/firewood/6699388918.html
> View attachment 229659



Lol, this one is like 5 min from my house.  There seems to be a lot of these form the north Seattle suburbs.


----------



## Dmitry

Jump on it, people . Before I bought all of it.
https://longisland.craigslist.org/for/d/wood-for-fireplace-fire-pit/6683568648.html


----------



## sloeffle

Dmitry said:


> Jump on it, people . Before I bought all of it.
> https://longisland.craigslist.org/for/d/wood-for-fireplace-fire-pit/6683568648.html


If I could sell a piece of a large piece of firewood for $5, I'd be a millionaire. Where some of these people come up with these ideas.


----------



## Chas0218

Has anyone noticed over the past few years people are trying to something for nothing? Not just firewood but everything. I have seen stuff that is worth $200 and someone is asking $5000 it is insane! The worst is when you offer to take care of it or offer what it is worth they get offended. When you show or tell them what the item is going for they think you're nuts. 

Not on craigslist but down the street from me a guy had a big stack of wood (pine) out front his house basically on the curbside. I stopped to ask him if I could take it all or some. I was just passing by and figured on my way I would grab some for campfires. He said I had to buy it, I figured okay asked how much I was figuring like $10 for all or was just joking around. He wanted $300 for about a cord of pine logs! I looked at him to see if he was kidding, he wasn't. Truly insane, I didn't bother arguing just walked away shaking my head. I don't know what he thought he had there.


----------



## barnaclebob

sloeffle said:


> If I could sell a piece of a large piece of firewood for $5, I'd be a millionaire. Where some of these people come up with these ideas.



Hes probably thinking the grocery store bundles sell for about $5 and these are the same amount of wood.


----------



## Ashful

barnaclebob said:


> Hes probably thinking the grocery store bundles sell for about $5 and these are the same amount of wood.



... and they probably are.  But those are kiln-dried split hardwood, not green rounds.


----------



## Dug8498

Ashful said:


> ... and they probably are.  But those are kiln-dried split hardwood, not green rounds.


Where we are many of the gas stations sell pine that isn’t all that seasoned (usually 6 months or so) and they are charging $7 for a bundle of 4-5 extremely small splits; they’re making out pretty well I’d say.


----------



## Dmitry

Chas0218 said:


> Has anyone noticed over the past few years people are trying to something for nothing? Not just firewood but everything. I have seen stuff that is worth $200 and someone is asking $5000 it is insane! The worst is when you offer to take care of it or offer what it is worth they get offended. When you show or tell them what the item is going for they think you're nuts.
> 
> Not on craigslist but down the street from me a guy had a big stack of wood (pine) out front his house basically on the curbside. I stopped to ask him if I could take it all or some. I was just passing by and figured on my way I would grab some for campfires. He said I had to buy it, I figured okay asked how much I was figuring like $10 for all or was just joking around. He wanted $300 for about a cord of pine logs! I looked at him to see if he was kidding, he wasn't. Truly insane, I didn't bother arguing just walked away shaking my head. I don't know what he thought he had there.


I see it all the times. I've been trying later to humor myself with ads like this:
https://offerup.com/item/detail/555358977/

Why bother to buy new  $17 cord at HD, if you can drag your ass to stranger house and buy used one for $20


----------



## Dmitry

Chas0218 said:


> Has anyone noticed over the past few years people are trying to something for nothing? Not just firewood but everything. I have seen stuff that is worth $200 and someone is asking $5000 it is insane! The worst is when you offer to take care of it or offer what it is worth they get offended. When you show or tell them what the item is going for they think you're nuts.
> 
> Not on craigslist but down the street from me a guy had a big stack of wood (pine) out front his house basically on the curbside. I stopped to ask him if I could take it all or some. I was just passing by and figured on my way I would grab some for campfires. He said I had to buy it, I figured okay asked how much I was figuring like $10 for all or was just joking around. He wanted $300 for about a cord of pine logs! I looked at him to see if he was kidding, he wasn't. Truly insane, I didn't bother arguing just walked away shaking my head. I don't know what he thought he had there.


 I see that all the time. I'm trying to humor myself with ads like this:
https://offerup.com/item/detail/555358977/
Why go to HD and  buy new cord for $17  when you can drag your ass to stranger house and get old  cable for $20


----------



## Dobish

Free for only $20....


----------



## Dobish

Dmitry said:


> I see that all the time. I'm trying to humor myself with ads like this:
> https://offerup.com/item/detail/555358977/
> Why go to HD and  buy new cord for $17  when you can drag your ass to stranger house and get old  cable for $20


but she is also selling crashes, therpatic boots, and the cable is only 6" (not ft)


----------



## Dobish

I like that this is in musical instruments


----------



## Dmitry

Look at this pool heater. I guess idea didn't work  as expected. Kudos for trying, though.

https://longisland.craigslist.org/for/d/pool-heater/6699026830.html


----------



## Ashful

Dmitry said:


> Look at this pool heater. I guess idea didn't work  as expected. Kudos for trying, though.
> 
> https://longisland.craigslist.org/for/d/pool-heater/6699026830.html



That’s a good one, on so many levels.


----------



## Rob711

Some special folks on this island I live.


----------



## ErikR

"Seasoned several years"..... Yea, un-split and lying on the ground 













But wait.... there's more..... You do the work and only get half the product......















And lastly...................... Reminds me of the highly valuable black walnut trees


----------



## chazcarr

Not a Craigslist add, but I just had to share.


----------



## Dtunes

$225 for a chainsaw sign.


----------



## Dmitry

Done looking for good deal after that.
https://offerup.com/item/detail/560129659/

or that
https://offerup.com/item/detail/542248770/

or that
https://offerup.com/item/detail/463186432/


----------



## Chas0218

Dmitry said:


> Done looking for good deal after that.
> https://offerup.com/item/detail/560129659/
> 
> or that
> https://offerup.com/item/detail/542248770/
> 
> or that
> https://offerup.com/item/detail/463186432/


Wow that first one has me scratching my head.  Just add a car battery to your stove to keep your hot water heater going? Really?

At least it's free.
https://elmira.craigslist.org/zip/d/maple-wood/6740641877.html 
https://binghamton.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-firewood/6744043794.html


----------



## Ashful

Chas0218 said:


> Wow that first one has me scratching my head.  Just add a car battery to your stove to keep your hot water heater going? Really?
> 
> At least it's free.
> https://elmira.craigslist.org/zip/d/maple-wood/6740641877.html
> https://binghamton.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-firewood/6744043794.html



I like that last guy.  “Take the wood, leave my dog.”


----------



## Nathaniel241

On a Facebook buying and selling group, someone posted this last week, but I've seen it a few times in the last couple months. I finally had to share. I can't tell if the picture is showing what they think a "quart" is or just showing some of the wood. I don't think they honestly know its called a cord. Doesn't inspire confidence. Either way I don't think that I would ever pay $120 for a "quart" of wood. Maybe a gallon?

*
‎*
November 1 at 4:27 PM ·

Firewood
$120
Firewood for sale 120 a quart call 970 768 3153 for more information


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Nathaniel241 said:


> On a Facebook buying and selling group, someone posted this last week, but I've seen it a few times in the last couple months. I finally had to share. I can't tell if the picture is showing what they think a "quart" is or just showing some of the wood. I don't think they honestly know its called a cord. Doesn't inspire confidence. Either way I don't think that I would ever pay $120 for a "quart" of wood. Maybe a gallon?
> 
> *
> ‎*
> November 1 at 4:27 PM ·
> 
> Firewood
> $120
> Firewood for sale 120 a quart call 970 768 3153 for more information
> View attachment 232796


I just fell off my chair and help! I can't get up!


----------



## Dataman

I love the ones offering free stumps for firewood.   You must dig up and haul away that 800 monster.   Or they want trees taken down, but U keep the wood.  FOR FREE!    In dangerous places too.   Last one I saw I kept emailing, they finally quit since no one will do the work for FREE


----------



## Ashful

Nathaniel241 said:


> On a Facebook buying and selling group, someone posted this last week, but I've seen it a few times in the last couple months. I finally had to share. I can't tell if the picture is showing what they think a "quart" is or just showing some of the wood. I don't think they honestly know its called a cord. Doesn't inspire confidence. Either way I don't think that I would ever pay $120 for a "quart" of wood. Maybe a gallon?
> 
> *
> ‎*
> November 1 at 4:27 PM ·
> 
> Firewood
> $120
> Firewood for sale 120 a quart call 970 768 3153 for more information
> View attachment 232796


c'mon... that's at least 8 or 10 quarts of wood.


----------



## Dobish




----------



## Dug8498

Dobish said:


> View attachment 233404


LOL


----------



## jetsam

Nathaniel241 said:


> On a Facebook buying and selling group, someone posted this last week, but I've seen it a few times in the last couple months. I finally had to share. I can't tell if the picture is showing what they think a "quart" is or just showing some of the wood. I don't think they honestly know its called a cord. Doesn't inspire confidence. Either way I don't think that I would ever pay $120 for a "quart" of wood. Maybe a gallon?
> 
> *
> ‎*
> November 1 at 4:27 PM ·
> 
> Firewood
> $120
> Firewood for sale 120 a quart call 970 768 3153 for more information
> View attachment 232796




She must have ten to fifteen quarts there, that's $1200-$1800!


----------



## jetsam

Do NOT mess with the man's "GREEN pail". It is under heavy surveillance.







No detail as to what the slandered sizes are or what was said about them.

Would sort of like to know what Chainsaw Detailing Service they had come out to clean and detail that saw for the photo.








I think I remember reading that this model doesn't draft well.


----------



## jetsam

Chas0218 said:


> Wow that first one has me scratching my head.  Just add a car battery to your stove to keep your hot water heater going? Really?



That stove looks like someone dumped all the sulfuric acid out of a dozen car batteries over the top if it, right before they burned them all to keep the hot water heater going.


----------



## Dobish

jetsam said:


> Would sort of like to know what Chainsaw Detailing Service they had come out to clean and detail that saw for the photo.


Buy new chainsaw. put it on the wood. return said chainsaw.


----------



## jetsam

Okay, I didn't catch this one the first time I saw the ad.

If you don't get it, look at the bottom part of the picture more closely.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

https://southjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/wood-stove/6723166888.html

I guess it is a Scandia, not a Jotul.


----------



## weatherguy

Jan Pijpelink said:


> https://southjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/wood-stove/6723166888.html
> 
> I guess it is a Scandia, not a Jotul.


People are frigging nuts, he has one too many zeros on that asking price.


----------



## webfish

Birch logs $5 , $1 for a stickI could make a lot of money if people paid a dollar a stick!


----------



## jetsam

Could someone point out to me which ones are the big logs there?


----------



## webfish

jetsam said:


> Could someone point out to me which ones are the big logs there?



These were the logs, didnt show those in first post.


----------



## jetsam

Oh, THOSE big, big logs. Now I see them.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

webfish said:


> Birch logs $5 , $1 for a stickI could make a lot of money if people paid a dollar a stick!
> 
> View attachment 233466


People were taken to court for less.


----------



## Ashful

jetsam said:


> Okay, I didn't catch this one the first time I saw the ad.
> 
> If you don't get it, look at the bottom part of the picture more closely.
> 
> 
> View attachment 233448


Isn't that a salesman's sample?  Essentially a fully-operational scale model of the product they're trying to sell.  They're pretty cool, and sometimes worth some coin.

I hope the drywall screws and anchors aren't the "accessories".


----------



## jetsam

Ashful said:


> Isn't that a salesman's sample?  Essentially a fully-operational scale model of the product they're trying to sell.  They're pretty cool, and sometimes worth some coin.
> 
> I hope the drywall screws and anchors aren't the "accessories".



I prefer to think that the stove is sitting on a giant tackle box and all those screws are about four feet long.


----------



## Ashful

... and the screwdriver was forged by Bethlehem Steel?


----------



## jetsam

Ashful said:


> ... and the screwdriver was forged by Bethlehem Steel?



Screws and screwdrivers both come in different sizes.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

https://delaware.craigslist.org/for/d/kindling-wood/6733001314.html

I am not saying anything.


----------



## jetsam

Jan Pijpelink said:


> https://delaware.craigslist.org/for/d/kindling-wood/6733001314.html
> 
> I am not saying anything.



I used Google Maps to explain it!


----------



## AlbergSteve

Here's a 1975 JD. Need a rig to haul your firewood? Cheap too, just $1150. And that's _Canadian_ dollars!




https://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/JOHN-DEERE--C300E_32488321


----------



## johneh

Hay its got chains what more do you want ?


----------



## Ashful

johneh said:


> Hay its got chains what more do you want ?



Those chains had better be worth $900.


----------



## Chas0218

Ashful said:


> Those chains had better be worth $900.


Gotta be gold chains....


----------



## jetsam

The 2018 version of that has 25% more horsepower and comes with a mower. And tire tread. But it DOES cost $300 more, sooo....


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

https://southjersey.craigslist.org/mat/d/wood-burning-stove-with/6759820322.html


----------



## AlbergSteve

Jan Pijpelink said:


> https://southjersey.craigslist.org/mat/d/wood-burning-stove-with/6759820322.html


I wonder what notes that stove might play...


----------



## jetsam

And to think that some people complain that their stove whistles.


----------



## jetsam

I know that many of you here know what dry red oak looks like.  So, I give you:






I thought I'd write some better ad copy for them here.

FULLY SEASONED RED OAK
SEASONED FOR ONE ENTIRE TRUCK RIDE
MOISTENED WITH GARDEN HOSE TO AVOID UNSIGHTLY CHECKING
DON'T KNOW WHAT LENGTH YOUR STOVE TAKES? YOU'LL LOVE OUR RANDOM SIZE ASSORTMENT! FROM 40" TO 8". IF IT DOESN'T FIT, JUST KICK IT INTO THE WATER! MAYBE THAT GUY HAS A STOVE ON HIS SAILBOAT, AND A FEW DAYS SUBMERGED MIGHT FRANKLY DRY THIS WOOD OUT A LITTLE.
https://longisland.craigslist.org/for/d/fully-seasoned-firewood/6735362631.html


----------



## jetsam

Step right up. You too can own this great six layer cakestove while you save up for an electric space heater just like the guy who's selling it.


----------



## Woody5506

Typical Craigslist interaction from earlier. Funny when someone updates their overly vague ad within the time they are NOT responding to you. I dunno if it's funny or just plain annoying and stupid.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

I will just keep quiet. https://southjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/huge-load-of-ready-to-burn/6763663487.html


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I will just keep quiet. https://southjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/huge-load-of-ready-to-burn/6763663487.html



“HUGE!”


----------



## jetsam

Have we reached a point in our language where "HUGE" is commonly understood to mean "tiny, plus I lied about a bunch of other stuff"? In the spirit of inquiry, I turned to my local craigslist.

Findings:

Do NOT search craiglist for the phrase "huge load".
Searching for "huge" is mostly ok.
People who describe their items as "huge" seem to be mostly lying, mentally deficient, or both.
I have at least $50 million in pinecones sitting on the dirty ground around my house and need to go start bagging them.


----------



## therealdbeau

About a cord...


----------



## Medic21

therealdbeau said:


> About a cord...




Was that one cord used to tie it together?


----------



## Woody5506

update - That guy who advised me I'd lose out on free stuff for asking too many questions (like what his address is) a couple weeks ago is still is trying to get rid of his fallen tree. The ad keeps being updated. If I wasn't so spiteful I would've cut it up and taken it by now.


----------



## Medic21

Woody5506 said:


> update - That guy who advised me I'd lose out on free stuff for asking too many questions (like what his address is) a couple weeks ago is still is trying to get rid of his fallen tree. The ad keeps being updated. If I wasn't so spiteful I would've cut it up and taken it by now.



 I absolutely get that.  had one here she had five popular trees to drop you could have it for free if you cleaned everything up.  I told her if I took the firewood only it would be free and, if I cleaned up the brush that was gonna be $500 for a whole day of work with the semi trailer and skid loader.  One of the trees needed to be dropped from a bucket because of the house.  All I was going to do was sell it as campfire wood.

She got pissed off and told me she would find someone to do it for free because people need firewood.  I briefly tried to explain that was crap firewood for around here.  She was a total b*#%h. 

After she talked to two tree companies we are up to $1500 for the entire job.  My price now is $500 per tree.   Which is half of what she was quoted.  When she asked why it went up from $500 my reply was because you acted like my ex wife.


----------



## jetsam

Woody5506 said:


> update - That guy who advised me I'd lose out on free stuff for asking too many questions (like what his address is) a couple weeks ago is still is trying to get rid of his fallen tree. The ad keeps being updated. If I wasn't so spiteful I would've cut it up and taken it by now.



I have a post back up this thread somewhere... guy posted 'free wood on the curb' locally. Texted him and asked for the address, and he said something like he would tell me after work if there was still any wood left, because his wife was watching on the security cameras and people were stealing the wood.

Didn't answer that one. 

Also, shockingly, the huge bag of pinecones is still available today and still only $40!


----------



## Woody5506

Medic21 said:


> I absolutely get that.  had one here she had five popular trees to drop you could have it for free if you cleaned everything up.  I told her if I took the firewood only it would be free and, if I cleaned up the brush that was gonna be $500 for a whole day of work with the semi trailer and skid loader.  One of the trees needed to be dropped from a bucket because of the house.  All I was going to do was sell it as campfire wood.
> 
> She got pissed off and told me she would find someone to do it for free because people need firewood.  I briefly tried to explain that was crap firewood for around here.  She was a total b*#%h.
> 
> After she talked to two tree companies we are up to $1500 for the entire job.  My price now is $500 per tree.   Which is half of what she was quoted.  When she asked why it went up from $500 my reply was because you acted like my ex wife.




That is by far worse than my dealing I just posted, lol. In fact that sounds like a classic Craigslist story.


A few years ago I had an ad up on CL stating I would help haul away blown over trees after this big wind storm we had because I needed the firewood. Clearly stated I would be doing this for free as it's basically a "win/win" situation but that I would only do what I can handle and not be taking brush away. This old lady called me up and told me she had a big Norway maple blow over and to come cut what I wanted. I did just that, and she had a huge mess on her hands. This was a pretty big tree that blew over on top of all sorts of wood lawn furniture and other crap, so to properly get rid of everything would require some actual heavy equipment. Basically I cut everything I was able to get to and haul away, and left. She called me back a few weeks later and left a message not realizing she had already called me regarding this, and said "I saw your ad that you need firewood, please come to my house and cut up my maple that blew over. I had another guy out here who took some but never came back to finish the job"

Just gotta love when people try to use firewood as some kind of leverage to get a complete free job done.


----------



## jetsam

I quit doing craigslist firewood unless it is an ad from a tree service.  If they post 'come to the job site and take what you want', those are usually good scores where someone else drops and bucks for you.  Otherwise it is easier to go into the woods.


----------



## Chas0218

Someone must have missed that day in math class. I think they mean circumference.


----------



## jetsam

He also wants an uninsured person to pay for the privilege of doing tree service work.

I guess he will learn why this is stupid either way. Most likely he will get no takers... but it is also possible that someone will come over and drop a tree on his house and/or car.


----------



## jatoxico

Medic21 said:


> After she talked to two tree companies we are up to $1500 for the entire job.  My price now is $500 per tree.   Which is half of what she was quoted.  When she asked why it went up from $500 my reply was because you acted like my ex wife.



They say Karma's a b%@#ch, or is this more a case of what comes around goes around? Either way guess they're right LOL.


----------



## jatoxico

DBL post


----------



## Dug8498

Haha these stories are great. Most of the ads I see around here go something like this:

“Free wood. Trees must be cut down, hauled away, and all brush cleaned up. Must be licensed and insured”

Guy down the road from me posted a while back that someone could come cut down a bunch of trees from his property and keep the wood BUT they had to own a tractor with a backhoe and be willing to do a weekends worth of excavating/landscaping work in order to get that “free wood”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody5506

jetsam said:


> I quit doing craigslist firewood unless it is an ad from a tree service.  If they post 'come to the job site and take what you want', those are usually good scores where someone else drops and bucks for you.  Otherwise it is easier to go into the woods.



If I had woods I could access around here I would definitely go that route. I'm in the burbs though, but there's constantly tree work being done. I need to start hoarding more in the summer when Craigslist is swamped with free wood though. I rely too much on this time of year for scrounging.


----------



## Medic21

jetsam said:


> ...but it is also possible that someone will come over and drop a tree on his house and/or car.



Bingo

I’m not a professional by any means but, I do have a business that I can add insurance to for a job like that.  People do not understand the liability behind this When they try to get it done for “free firewood”.   9 out of 10 attempts you can drop a tree like that and put it where you want it.  That leaves 100 out of a thousand that will cost you a lot of money.  

$500 a day for a 60 foot JLG boom lift around here.  I can haul it myself and put insurance on the machine and the job and I have a piece of mind.  That’s a lot of money for firewood so I have to get my money back or you can pay thousands to a tree service.  

There is not enough straight lumber in that tree for a mill.  Too many people watched Ax Men and think timber is gold...


----------



## blacktail

Nice pic.


----------



## blacktail

A Nissan Frontier load of green alder rounds for $100. What a deal.


----------



## Ashful

blacktail said:


> A Nissan Frontier load of green alder rounds for $100. What a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235720



He’d better hope, for the sake of his rear springs, someone bites on that ad real soon!


----------



## therealdbeau

Speaking of people who want YOU to pay to cut their tree down for firewood....


----------



## weatherguy

Medic21 said:


> I absolutely get that.  had one here she had five popular trees to drop you could have it for free if you cleaned everything up.  I told her if I took the firewood only it would be free and, if I cleaned up the brush that was gonna be $500 for a whole day of work with the semi trailer and skid loader.  One of the trees needed to be dropped from a bucket because of the house.  All I was going to do was sell it as campfire wood.
> 
> She got pissed off and told me she would find someone to do it for free because people need firewood.  I briefly tried to explain that was crap firewood for around here.  She was a total b*#%h.
> 
> After she talked to two tree companies we are up to $1500 for the entire job.  My price now is $500 per tree.   Which is half of what she was quoted.  When she asked why it went up from $500 my reply was because you acted like my ex wife.


That's a really good response for these ninnies that want you to clean the brush and rake the yard, I'm going to try that next time. See what kind of response I get.


----------



## jetsam

Ashful said:


> He’d better hope, for the sake of his rear springs, someone bites on that ad real soon!



Keep your eye on the automotive section for a $100  Nissan that comes with some free firewood.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Ashful said:


> He’d better hope, for the sake of his rear springs, someone bites on that ad real soon!


Yeah, it's no Tacoma...


----------



## aaronk25

Look at this joke....”medium size don’t need to be split......ya that will burn well lol!   
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Somebody needs money for Christmas presents.
https://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/d/haddonfield-double-cut-large-pile-oak/6778139028.html


----------



## jetsam

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Somebody needs money for Christmas presents.
> https://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/d/haddonfield-double-cut-large-pile-oak/6778139028.html



Maybe they tried to burn that soggy mess and they need the $175 to buy some compressed sawdust logs.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

https://southjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/asbury-park-firewood-rack-brand-new/6765577911.html

New price is $69. He is asking $500. Man, man, man...


----------



## AlbergSteve

...or for $74 I could have it shipped right to my door...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZX7M92/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## AlbergSteve

And what the hell, numerous adds in SJ for firewood by the* piece!
*
https://southjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/buena-oak-firewood-seasoned-and-split/6773344905.html


----------



## MDWOOD

Craigslist score of the day.

Almost a truckload Maple maybe?
most logs 6-8 feet long

pssss, I left the twigs


----------



## Chas0218

Found a good one, didn't everyone know Poplar removed creosote?
https://elmira.craigslist.org/grd/d/avoca-chimmney-cleaning-firewood/6787802273.html


----------



## blacktail

Chas0218 said:


> Found a good one, didn't everyone know Poplar removed creosote?
> https://elmira.craigslist.org/grd/d/avoca-chimmney-cleaning-firewood/6787802273.html


" in my experience, creosote would run out the cleanout and totally plug my chimney when burning most woods. "
That's gold!


----------



## Junior

MDWOOD said:


> Craigslist score of the day.
> 
> Almost a truckload Maple maybe?
> most logs 6-8 feet long
> 
> pssss, I left the twigs


I think I have you beat.
I can save you some if you like.


----------



## blacktail

I just found this gem on nextdoor.
"Hi Neighbors

I have about a 110' foot maple tree on my property that I want to have taken down.  If you pay for a company to remove it, you can have all of the wood.

Please call or text me if interested.


----------



## weatherguy

blacktail said:


> I just found this gem on nextdoor.
> "Hi Neighbors
> 
> I have about a 110' foot maple tree on my property that I want to have taken down.  If you pay for a company to remove it, you can have all of the wood.
> 
> Please call or text me if interested."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 239828


That's so bad it almost sounds like it's fake, likely not.


----------



## Woody5506

wow what a nice neighbor.


----------



## johneh

I'll get right on that for him NOT


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

This is nuts!
https://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/d/marlton-unseasoned-oak-firewood/6811010247.html


----------



## weatherguy

Jan Pijpelink said:


> This is nuts!
> https://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/d/marlton-unseasoned-oak-firewood/6811010247.html


That's hilarious but also honest, offer $50.


----------



## Dobish

At least they are being honest


----------



## spudman99

Is there a manual included so it can be reassembled at a later date?


----------



## johneh

That tree would be considered to be on city property here 
and if you cut it down you would be on your way to 3 squares
 and a bum buddy for awhile


----------



## Kevin Weis

Yes, in most "cities" the ground between the curb and sidewalk is city property.


----------



## spudman99

There are many variables in determining who owns what along the curb and walks.  Around here the City controls what goes there by virtue of its right of way easement, but does not maintain that area.  Homeowner is responsible for curbs and walk repair/replacement, cutting the grass strip and keeping it clear.   This tree is in PA, the owner is responsible for its removal and the City would not pay for it unless it fell on the street.


----------



## AlbergSteve

AlbergSteve said:


> Here's a 1975 JD. Need a rig to haul your firewood? Cheap too, just $1150. And that's _Canadian_ dollars!
> 
> View attachment 234143
> 
> 
> https://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/JOHN-DEERE--C300E_32488321



Can't believe nobody's been all over this deal, come on, he's dropped his price_ $200_!

https://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/-REDUCED-JOHN-DEERE--C300E_32488321


----------



## Dataman

Wow.  Going to have that to get the Broken Ass Mower Joy.  I wonder if he has any trees he wants removed so I can get "FREE FIREWOOD"?   Those always crack me up.    Esp when they need bucket truck and beside building and they want everything gone too.   For 1/2 the wood too.   Love it when it's Cottonwood.


----------



## blacktail

Dataman said:


> Wow.  Going to have that to get the Broken Ass Mower Joy.  I wonder if he has any trees he wants removed so I can get "FREE FIREWOOD"?   Those always crack me up.    Esp when they need bucket truck and beside building and they want everything gone too.   For 1/2 the wood too.   Love it when it's Cottonwood.


Don't forget, they want you to be licensed and insured too.


----------



## Dataman

License is nothing more than paying the tax and getting paper from County or State.   For Bond it's like Car Insurance.   If you want to collect on it you have to take them to court.


----------



## TheAardvark

Free 100 ft tall hickory tree.... 15 ft away from the house and must grind the stump.  Lol.


----------



## johneh

I'll take the wood leave the brush and send
over a family of beavers to grind the stump 
Would that work for them ?


----------



## spudman99

I guess there are some trees you can cut and burn on the same day.  Sad that this family is in a pickle, but what they are doing probably is not a good idea


----------



## Dima1973

> ="spudman99, post: 2349685, member: 59458"]I guess there are some trees you can cut and burn on the same day.  Sad that this family is in a pickle, but what they are doing probably is not a good idea
> 
> View attachment 241947


Haha, I have seen this ad before many times. Howdy neighbor, I'm from Richboro


----------



## weatherguy

spudman99 said:


> I guess there are some trees you can cut and burn on the same day.  Sad that this family is in a pickle, but what they are doing probably is not a good idea
> 
> View attachment 241947


Maybe someone with a large stash will donate a cord of seasoned, cut.


----------



## Dima1973

weatherguy said:


> Maybe someone with a large stash will donate a cord of seasoned, cut.


I  see this exact add about once per month


----------



## Ashful

Dima1973 said:


> I  see this exact add about once per month


If you're implying this is a scam, that's a shame.  Charity scammers give people too many excuses to be leery, or not give at all.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Well maybe someone here in that area could respond with a 1/4 cord and when they come to pick it up see what they show up in to get it? 2019 Silverado 4 X 4 maybe it is a scam.  2004 Tacoma with rust through probably not? Yes, no?


----------



## macattack_ga

Selling ash @ $4/lb


----------



## WinterinWI

Kevin Weis said:


> Well maybe someone here in that area could respond with a 1/4 cord and when they come to pick it up see what they show up in to get it? 2019 Silverado 4 X 4 maybe it is a scam.  2004 Tacoma with rust through probably not? Yes, no?



You can buy a house for the price of some of the  new trucks with all the goodies added. I'd probably be asking around for free wood too if I bought one of those.


----------



## johneh

Really Ash 4 $ a lb. 
I have lost thousands and thousands 
of dollars over the last 50 years 
Now I will have to kick my ASH all 
the way to the furnace


----------



## Sawset

The going rate for ash on ag land can be 2ton/acre.
$16000/acre
Nice.


----------



## Dima1973

Ashful said:


> If you're implying this is a scam, that's a shame.  Charity scammers give people too many excuses to be leery, or not give at all.


I don't know if it's a scam or not. There is always free wood cl ads around Philadelphia area if someone is willing to get it out. Some wood is better than others, but free wood ads are always there. I just don't see a need for regular post like this year round.


----------



## Woody5506

Why does everyone put their old crappy stove up for sale for about 5x as much as worth???


----------



## AlbergSteve

If you're looking tor a cheap foundation for your next wood shed....


----------



## weatherguy

Woody5506 said:


> Why does everyone put their old crappy stove up for sale for about 5x as much as worth???
> 
> View attachment 242488


What? You wouldn't pay $800 for a rusty metal box


----------



## Woody5506

weatherguy said:


> What? You wouldn't pay $800 for a rusty metal box




What?? It only has a LITTLE surface rust!


----------



## Mojappa

I’m having a hard enough time getting someone to take my Fisher for free (brother supposed to get it....), couldn’t imagine asking for money for it. If I don’t have to help get it up around the house to the driveway I’m good, no money needed.


----------



## Cornflakes

Hard to pass this one up. It’s only $25!


----------



## Woody5506

^^^People like that deserve to get messed with.


----------



## kennyp2339

Was thinking about the fuel crisis is Europe and started thinking how some of these ads would have merit over there, and maybe on this side of the pond in the not-so-distant future.


----------

